# HOTs, Oil Rinses, Ends/Scalp Sealing Challenge 5/1/11- 8/31/11



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

Felt Sooooo Nice We Decided to do it Twice  Part II of Our Oil Challenge.

Back By Popular Demand!  You Ladies have been So Wonderful and I've Truly Enjoyed this Thread.

A Chance to Use Up those Extra Oils you have on Hand and Improve The Overall Health of Your Hair.

List Your Oils, Pomades, etc...Tell Us How You'll Be Using them and Then Post.  Feel Free to List any Articles or Links about the Benefits of Using Oils.

Here's What I'm Using:

Kukui Nut
Wheat Germ
Burdock Root
Extra Virgin Olive
Coconut 
Mixes:  Hairveda Avosoya, Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil, Claudie Garden Oil
Nature's Blessing
Hairveda Almond Glaze
Claudie Shea Pomade
SSI Marshmallow Cream
Afroveda Ginger Root Pomade
QB Tea Tree/Grapeseed Pomade
Mizani H2O Nighttime
BeeMine Luscious

I'm sure there's more.  I'm just tryning to use up alot of this Stuff.

Happy Oiling Ladies.


----------



## daaiyah (May 1, 2011)

I'm in.  
I will be using
EVCO
Castor Jelly
Castor Oil
Jojoba
Camellia
Moegrow(with jojoba)

I have discovered that oiling is an excellent way for me to daily condition my hair and I'm hooked.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

Oh man. I have so many oils that I need to use up it's crazy. :-/ Will be back later to post mine!


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 1, 2011)

Ahh, most excellent! I have been waiting for this. I have started doing HOTs more recently, and I seal daily, but I need to start incorporating oil rinses into my routine. I believe I have the following (if I'm off its on the low side):

Castor
JBCO
Macadamia
Rice bran
Wheat germ
Hemp
Pracaxi
Argan
Camellia
Brahmi amla
Amla
Bhringaraj

I think that's it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2011)

I went to Brunch today and Slapped on some Red Palm Butter, 2 Plastic Caps a Du-rag & My Wig for a Mock-Hot. 

I used up this Jar of Red Palm Oil/Butter. *won't repurchase*

I am now DC'ing under the Steamer but I applied my DC'er and then Put Some Ceramides Oil (I got from @Ltown) On My Hands and Rubbed in on the DC'er.

Will use a Little Pure Argan with My L-I and then Seal with HV Avosoya Oil after Drying.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 1, 2011)

I will be entering this challenge MAINLY with my castor oil, but will be using up several others along the way....maybe i should get the grapeseed for my length....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2011)

Lita
Brownie518
Shay72
choctaw
JerriBlank

Here's the New Challenge!


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2011)

*Oils*
Cocasta, Avosoya, Gleau, Sweet Almond, Vatika Frosting,Amla, Shikaiki, Claudie's Scalp Elixir, Moku Hair Serum

*Pomades/Butters/Greases*
Shea Pomade, Almond Glaze, Amla Pomade, Sunshine, Shea Sorbet 

Oils for HOTS, oil rinses, adding to ayurvedic pastes, and to dcs
Scalp Elixir is for oiling scalp 3x/week
Serum is for sealing ends daily
Pomades,butters, and greases are for the length of my hair


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2011)

Still in....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meritamen (May 1, 2011)

I took down my cornrows today and my hair felt so soft and moisturized  so I am going to continue with this challenge. Still using my coconut/sesame seed oil mix for pre-wash treatments, scalp oiling, and sealing after a water spritz. I really want to get my hands on some hemp seed oil after reading through the ceramide threads. Oh, and I have a burning urge to dabble in herbal oil infusions. Time to do some research!
It's been a week since I last washed my hair (skipped wash day) and to my surprise my hair esp. my ends feel really soft and moist. I'm gonna try to stretch wash day to two weeks and see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2011)

@curlyhersheygirl
@destine2grow
@baglady215
@HijabiFlygirl
@LaFemmeNaturelle
@SimJam
@simplyhair
@natura87
@chebaby
@AlliCat
@frizzy
@janda
@Stella B.
@ycj1
@Priss Pot
@PinkPebbles
@Vonnieluvs08
@Cheekychica
@Angelicus
@faithVA
@LadyPBC
@hairedity
@virtuenow
@lolita1987
@JayAnn0513
@sherann
@Etherealsmile
@yardgirl
@OsnapCnapp!
@MsEveMarie
@beebellkel
@cherry.a
@Charz
@againstallodds
@Urban
@rosalindb
@FabuLocks
@beana
@Eisani
@itismehmmkay
@caringangel
@bb09
@ladysaraii
@Vintagecoilylocks
@shopaholic
@FoxxyLocs
@Ruby True
@fiyahwerks
@.Wanji.
@PAgirl
@Amazhaan
@leiah
@Iluvsmuhgrass
@PrissyMum1908
@prettyhair73
@ParagonTresses
@chayilproverbs31
@TonicaG
@BlackHairDiva
@grow
@Ms_CoCo37
@tressNdistress
@babyu21
@Jewell
@Imoan
@LuvlyRain3
@Lady Esquire
@beautyaddict1913
FebeeSigns
@Evallusion
@AvaSpeaks
@hannan
@Curlybeauty
@halee_J
@NJoy

Hey Hair Divas! I wanted to Direct You to Part II of this Challenge. I hope you will be Joining Us.

Please free to Start Posting. Hope I Didn't Forget Anyone. 

All is Welcome

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PAgirl (May 1, 2011)

I think using oils has stopped my breakage and shedding.  I have only been doing it a few days but my hair is 100% healthier.

I alternate between massaging jojoba oil on my scalp and coconut oil on my scalp and hair nightly.


----------



## ladysaraii (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the mention. 

I just used grapeseed oil for my detangling while washing my hair in the shower


----------



## hannan (May 1, 2011)

Gracias for the reminder!

I'm thinking about doing a HOT with olive oil on Saturday. 

eta: using up:

coconut oil
grapeseed oil
castor oil and jbco
hemp seed oil
sesame oil


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 1, 2011)

I'm still in. I've been busy with life and wasnt updating as much (still lurking though). But ill try to keep up this time.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

This is what I have (off the top of my head)

Shikaki Oil
Vatika Oil (LOVE THIS STUFF)
Macadamia nut oil
Babassu Oil
Camelia Seed Oil
Fractioned Coconut Oil
Virgin Coconut Oil
Extra Virgin Avocado Oil
EVOO
Hemp Seed Oil
Rice Bran Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Jamaican Black Castor Oil

And soon I will add and see how this new "Potion" works for me. 


PAgirl

It's stopped my breakage and shedding as well.  I love my oils.

I deep conditioned tonight and added EVCO, EVOO, EVAO to my conditioner.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 1, 2011)

Yay we're still going!  And yes I'll be doing a hotoil tomorrow I think.  I have OTC in my hair right now.


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 1, 2011)

I washed my hair today with Trader Joe's tea tree shampoo, conditioned with Hello Hydration, sealed and oiled my scalp with my delicious Shea/coconut/Grapeseed/EVOO/Castor/Peppermint/Orange oil mix and added some Aloe Vera gel to the mix. 

My hair is looking good, I just need this crown to grow a bit. I think I am going to start hanging my head off the edge of the bed like I used to do when I was a kid to get the blood flowing there.

*Current Oils/Potions:*
Shea Butter
Mango Shea Butter
Avocado Oil
Castor Oil 
EVOO
EV Coconut Oil 
Sunflower Oil (I thought I bought Safflower and just realized it was Sunflower!!) 
Grapeseed Oil 
Jojoba Oil 
Aloe Vera Gel 
Peppermint, orange, rosemary, lavender essential oil


----------



## leiah (May 1, 2011)

I have

Grapeseed
Sunflower
Olive
Hempseed
Vatika
mustard
JBCO
tomato seed
broccoli seed
black cumin seed 

I just started using tomato seed and i'm excited to see what it does for my hair about after reading about it
http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=OILTOMATO&extract=1


----------



## beana (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the mention! Because my pjism has the tendency to get out of control, I am going to stick to 3 oils for my challenge:

Coconut oil (really strengthens my hair and adds shine)
castor oil (for my edges)
Sweet almond oil- LOVE this for oil rinses, consistent results and my hair is sooo much smoother and healthier looking in between washes.


----------



## chebaby (May 1, 2011)

ive been pre pooing overnight with coconut oil and will continue to do so. my hair is loving it.


----------



## babyu21 (May 1, 2011)

Checking in for the next leg of the challenge. I did a treatment today before I washed my hair, I am sitting under the dryer as I type. If I keep this up mot of my stash will be gone.


----------



## Stella B. (May 1, 2011)

Hey All! I have definitely increased my use of natural oils in my hair care, thanks to this challenge. I massage midweek with any combo of two or three oils I need to use up, and just today added a scalp oil mix of coconut, jojoba, and castor. I put the oils in an applicator bottle, and will use weekly. I massaged my scalp by bending forward, and letting my hair hang down to increase blood flow to the scalp for a few minutes. It felt very stimulating! I'd be more than happy to continue this challenge T, cause I really think the oils are making my hair stronger (offering protection) and adding elasticity to my otherwise eternally 'dry' strands...


----------



## Amazhaan (May 1, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the mention, girl!

I'm all in! 

Here's what I'll be using:

 - Grape Seed Oil
 - Wheat Germ Oil
 - Castor Oil
 - Jamaican Black Castor Oil
 - Argan Oil
 - Jojoba Oil
 - Apricot Kernel Oil
 - Sweet Almond Oil
 - Extra Virgin Olive Oil
- Claudie's Hair Elixir
- Pure Coconut Oil

And KeraCare Essential Oil Mix...

I also have the Alter Ego Garlic Mask which says Oil Treatment, so I'm not sure if that counts -- but I'll be using this bi-weekly. 

I will also alternate Oil Rinsing and Hot Oil Treatments, once a week. 

I want to get consistent with massaging my hair with Claudie's Hair Elixir nightly and also oiling my ends with Grape Seed Oil or JBCO nightly as well. 

I really think that by babying my hair more and doing the above that I can begin to retain more length and get to SL by the end of 2011.


----------



## Angelicus (May 2, 2011)

Hello. I can't believe this but I've actually been consistent with pre-pooing my hair with an oil. I have been using Parachute Gold Coconut oil consistently before each wash. I either apply it and let it sit overnight or massage it in my hair/scalp for 30 minutes before washing.

There is a difference-- my hair is very soft, touchable, and very pretty. I will still have to cut my hair to get it even but it's quite healthy. Sometimes I like to put it in my hair daily for shine.

When I run out of the Parachute Gold Coconut oil, I will probably use EVOO mixed with a touch of tea tree oil for my oiling.

I really want to protect my hair from breakage so in the future, I would like to purchase Mizani night time treatment.


----------



## An_gell (May 2, 2011)

I want to join my hair loves hot oil treatments!! I will be using:

Olive oil
Cocasta oil
African pride growth oil
Coconut oil
Avocado oil

Thanks for doin this again!


----------



## daaiyah (May 2, 2011)

Today I warmed my virgin coconut oil in the wax warmer (the kind you warm scented wax in  like from scentsy or walmart) and applied it to my hair.  I love the way this feels.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2011)

I oiled my hair with sweet almond oil, will wear a plastic cap for about 30 minutes, rinse, then cowash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 2, 2011)

Glad to see we're continuing this my hair has really been better since I started using more oils.

I'll be using the following in either mixes or straight to pre poo, HOT ,oil rinse and seal.

Hemp
EVOO
CO
Grapeseed
Flaxseed
Castor
Mustard
SSI Pumpkin seed oil mix
Komaza moku oil
cocasta oil
avasoya oil


----------



## cherry.a (May 2, 2011)

I'm still in! I will use

Coconut oil
JBCO: my hair loves this stuff
Pantene oil moistureizer
Carrot oil


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

I did my 1st official Chicoro's prepoo yesterday using Almond oil. Also did my mom's hair. Then I shampooed with Elasta QP Soy Oyl. My hair felt great.

I oil rinsed using either Jojoba oil or Almond Oil. Don't remember.   But I followed it with a conditioner that I was just trying to use up. So my hair felt just so, so. Don't know that I need to do a prepoo and an oil rinse at the same time but using up oils.

I sealed my damp hair with Jojoba oil. It left my hair soft but I think sunflower oil may be better for me because it isn't soo oily.

I am definitely adding prepoo's to my regimen. Will continue to experiment with oil rinses and which oils to seal with. Want to try apply the oil to my wet hair vs. damp hair.


----------



## TruMe (May 2, 2011)

I would like to join this time.  I lurked in the last one but never officially joined as I was mad late.  Anyway, because I am new to this, the only things in my arsenal are:

EVOO
Coconut oil

I've been doing an oil rinse on my shampoo days (once a week) with EVOO because I was looking for something to help with high porosity issues.  Haven't used my coconut oil just because I don't want to use it up so quickly because that is my sealing oil.  I heard that Avocado oil or wheat germ oil would be good for that as well so I plan on getting one of these (or both ) this weekend and try it out.


----------



## theneolution (May 2, 2011)

I`m in!  My first challenge.

I`ll be using:

-Jojoba Oil for sealing ends
-Coconut, Carrot, JBCO for scalp massaging every other day
-Proclaim 7 Olive Oil for oil rinses each wash

I`ve just started incorporating oil rinses and sealing into my regimen -- I`m new to this type of thing, but I love the results so far.


----------



## Imoan (May 2, 2011)

I co wash Sunday, oil scalp w/amla & coconut oil mix, sealed ends w/grapeseed oil, wrapped hair in a bun, I am sooooo in love amla & coconut oil mix together love the two smells together(tropical kinda scent) grapeseed oil is gucci for the ends wowzers!!!


----------



## WriterGirl (May 2, 2011)

Oooh, count me in. 

Did a preepoo with EVOO before spin class and then hit the sauna for about 30 mins. After washing, I LOVED my hair. It was so soft.

I usually seal with Coconut oil and use a Jojoba/Castor oil mix for my scalp but I'm going to start the oil prepoos for sure with these results.

My main oils:
Coconut 
Jojoba
Castor 
EVOO

Want to try and incorporate some grapeseed and avocado oils as well.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 2, 2011)

I did an oil rinse this weekend and my hair was so much easier to detangle.  I need to get back to this.  I really want to "baby" my ends.  I'm no good with challenges because I never stick to them or check in on a regular basis.  My new crisis is trying to find out what to do with my hair this summer.  Whatever I decide it will include oils - I love Vatika but I also have (based on my memory):
- vatika
- extra virgin coconut oil
- extra virgin olive oil
- wheat germ oil (in the kitchen)
- vatika frosting
- shikaikai oil
- grapeseed oil
- jamaican black castor oil


----------



## LadyPBC (May 2, 2011)

Please tell me again - what is the difference in the three procedures?



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Glad to see we're continuing this my hair has really been better since I started using more oils.
> 
> I'll be using the following in either mixes or straight to *pre poo, HOT ,oil rinse* and seal.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the mention!

I recently purchased Salerm 21 Essential Oil Conditioning. I went to a Dominican salon last Thursday and the hair stylist used it. My hair still feels silky!

I will use Hot Six, WEN Lavender, and EVOO in rotation as prepoos. 

Coconut oil and Pure Argan Oil in rotation to seal.


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2011)

Last Night I oiled my scalp with Brahmi..Dampen my hair with water/applied Yucca Growth lotion...JBCO on edges...Rice bran on length..Hair back in bun...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2011)

:welcome3: Ladies!

An_gell
daaiyah
TruMe
theneolution
Imoan
WriterGirl

Glad to Have You all. Don't forget to share your Results


----------



## baglady215 (May 2, 2011)

I'm still around...  barely lol.  I've been so busy, but I'm still oiling it up!  Miss you guys!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2011)

baglady215 

Girl Don't Be A Stranger.  Miss Your Posts!


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2011)

IDareT'sHair, this thread is bigger than the last one. Oiling is a daily routine for me so i'm in here with you again, sharing and learning.  Lita, I know you got some new inventions!


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2011)

Will do a HOT overnight with sweet almond oil, rinse, then cowash.


----------



## Amazhaan (May 2, 2011)

I just finished massaging my scalp with Claudies Elixir and then braided and sealed my length and ends with virgin coconut oil.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2011)

Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, this thread is bigger than the last one. Oiling is a daily routine for me so i'm in here with you again, sharing and learning.  Lita, I know you got some new inventions!



Ltown  My hair keeps changing & I have to stay on top with the new inventions....lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (May 2, 2011)

castor oil was used to seal and as an oil rinse this morning, wore two wet CUTE pigtails today  oh and of course as a scalp oil


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 3, 2011)

I did an overnight prepoo with coconut/rice bran/argan/grapeseed oil a few days ago before my wash. Actually I did it two nights on a row because I didn't have time to wash after the first one. Last night I moisturized and sealed with coconut oil. I'm trying to be more consistent with sealing. Thats the step I always forget.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 3, 2011)

IDareT'sHair,thanks for directing me over lady! 
We're back!
I'm still actively doing this,and I have used up a castor oil,a castor and efa blend, a shea moisture restorative elixir, and Ultra Sheen ultra care moisture blend since the original challeng started. I am also 75% through my Anita Grant sapote castor oil,which I purchased about 1.5 weeks ago.*shameface*. 
My efa blend,as well as my grapeseed oil are both big sizes,so they're taking forever to finish up,but I'm working through them. Is have used the grapeseed oil the least,as I prefer all my other oils and pomades. My Darcy's Botanicals coconut cupuacu pomade is about 80% finished as well,since I abandoned Oyin bsp when I got it. 
I am doing well,I just have to stop buying new ones. Lol. I will definitely replace the Anita Grant as soon as it is gone though. I have so many uses for it,but the most rewarding would have to be mixing it with Oyin hair dew. I thought I would have to find a new leave in moisturizer for the summer,but this has been a winning combo. Much worry eased off of my shoulders with this find.
EDIT: Also used up about 8ozs of argan oil.


----------



## AlliCat (May 3, 2011)

Yay for part 2!!

*The Oils I will be using:*
Dabur Vatika Oil (new)
Dabur Amla Oil (new)
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil 
One n Only Aran Oil (not pure)
Peppermint Oil

I'll be using Vatika or Argan to oil my hair daily. The rest are for pre-poos and/or DC additions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2011)

Will Seal Later with Hairveda Avosoya Oil.


----------



## yardgirl (May 3, 2011)

I'm in! 

I'll be using the following:

JBCO
EVCO
Jojoba
Vatika
ORS Nature's Shine
Grapeseed (to be bought in July)


----------



## JayAnn0513 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in! I a blow out last night using Nioxin Thermal Bliss and Grapeseed oil.


----------



## Ruby True (May 3, 2011)

Im in and I will be using  up my  stash of :

evco
evoo
jbco with lavender
hemp seed oil ( consuming as  well)
hot six oil
shikakai
mahabrinaraj
jabakusum hibiscus
rosemary essential oil

I am also  taking flax  seed oil

Yes I know I have a problem so please don't  judge lol


----------



## Amazhaan (May 3, 2011)

Hey ladies... Checking In... I'm doing an Oil Rinse right now with Wheat Germ Oil...  Gotta love that smell 

I'll then cowash with Mane and Tail, then make about 6 braids and seal the length and ends with Apricot Kernel Oil...


----------



## AlliCat (May 3, 2011)

Oiled my scalp and ends with Jojoba oil


----------



## Lita (May 4, 2011)

Lightly oiled scalp with brahmi mix...JBCO on edges...dampen hair & apply Shea Smoothie on top..Sealed with Rice bran & Sesame seed..Natures Blessings pomade on ends....Hair back in loose bun...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## WriterGirl (May 4, 2011)

Oiled scalp last night using a jojoba/castor oil mix. Sealed ends with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine.

Have an old braid-out now so just pulled back into a loose messy topknot.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2011)

Last night I mixed up an oil blend (jojoba, almond, sage EO, rosemary EO, lavendar EO, basil EO) to help with my crown and edges. I will be using this for all my treatments: prepoos, HOTs, scalp massages. I will also add it to Chicoro's leave in and in my conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

Hey Hotties!  Good Evening!

I did a HOT under my Wig today with EVOO, 3 Plastic Caps & My Du-Rag.

Came home and CoCleansed.  Under the Dryer Now.  Will use Pure Argan w/my Leave-In to dry and then Seal with Hairveda Avosoya.


----------



## Shay72 (May 4, 2011)

I have a plastic cap on now with sweet almond oil. Will steam then dc overnight with a moisture dc. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 4, 2011)

I'm under my steamer now with my HOT mix of mustard, coconut, rice bran, and carrot oils. My hair loves this treatment.

Sent from my DROID2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## againstallodds (May 4, 2011)

I'm still in!

Still rotating grapeseed oil and vatika frosting. Will be purchasing hempseed oil some time next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

againstallodds

Your Hair is Beautiful in Your Avi.  Bouncy Curls!  Very Pretty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention....during my DC Session, I slapped this Ceramide Mix on top of my DC'er.

I wanna use up some of these Oils! 

Okay...By E.O.Y. I want to start my Oils with a Clean Slate and Shinier Healthier Hurr.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 4, 2011)

M&S with SSI pumpkin defrizzer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> M&S with *SSI pumpkin defrizzer*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for Reminding Me.  I have a Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Exlir.  I need to start on that.

LAWD..... ........   I ain't gone never get rid of all this stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair
I feel the same way and yet I keep getting more oils 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks for Reminding Me. I have a Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Exlir. I need to start on that.
> 
> *LAWD..... ........  I ain't gone never get rid of all this stuff.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I feel the same way and yet I keep getting more oils*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I wouldna' ever remembered that Pumpkin Seed Exlir Stuff if you wouldna' mentioned that Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer.

Well...At Least WE Don't have as many Oils as Lita

OR....At Least I don't!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair 
That is true Lita I her collection of oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl

Now That Chile Lita Will Come Up with Some Oils

Stuff I ain't never heardt of.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair

Ain't that the truth. After her posts I'll be in TJMaxx and the grocery looking crazy with pieces of paper with the name of some of those oils


----------



## Ruby True (May 4, 2011)

Just  massaged my  scalp with JBCO ,spritzed with my infusium + water mix and sealed with my  oil mix. I am happy.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2011)

Tonight I put my oil blend on my crown and temples and gave myself a scalp massage. I then applied my Chicoro's leave-in + oil blend to the rest of my scalp for some much needed relief. I never realize how dry my scalp is until I put something soothing on it. Looking forward to repeating this on Friday.


----------



## daaiyah (May 4, 2011)

I just love this thread.
So now that I oil every day, I rarely use water or leave ins. I have decided that there is a saturation point your hair can achieve and after that it is all good.  It is a balance trying to discover which oils and how much to use. But I think I am there. I have different oiling regimes for scalp, length, ends and edges. But I am at the point that my hair feels just as smooth when I run my fingers with or against the grain ( if that makes sense). My hair is not soft, though. It feels strong and not dry. 

So today I oiled my scalp with moegrow, my length with warmed coconut oil and the ends with a little constant care for ends. I covered the length in my signature hair hider (the end of black nylon pantyhose wrapped in a circle then tucked under). Feels great, not greasy, not a hair out of place.  

BTW, I need to update my picture, I am relaxed again about two inches from where I was the first time.


----------



## daaiyah (May 4, 2011)

What is Chicoros leave in?


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2011)

daaiyah said:


> What is Chicoros leave in?


 
It's a mix of Aloe Vera Gel, glycerin, carrier oil(s) and essential oils (optional).

Since I wear my hair twisted 90% of the time I find this easier to apply to my scalp vs. straight oils. And the aloe is very soothing.


----------



## daaiyah (May 5, 2011)

Thanks.
Sounds kind of like the Moegrow except with glycerin.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 5, 2011)

still oiling my scalp with castor oil..


----------



## Lita (May 5, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair
> That is true Lita I her collection of oils.



curlyhersheygirl 

 I'm trying to curb the oil (addition) I mean the love for oils..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Now That Chile Lita Will Come Up with Some Oils
> 
> Stuff I ain't never heardt of.



IDareT'sHair 

 I'm using up my oils..Trying not to buy more...TRYING 

.Its hard out here for a pimp..I mean oil enthusiast 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2011)

Lita

Girl, We Love Your Oil Collection.  You Go All "Exotic" On Us! .....


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 5, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> I just finished massaging my scalp with Claudies Elixir and then braided and sealed my length and ends with virgin coconut oil.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

How do you like the elixir? Have you noticed any additional growth?

I just ordered it on Saturday but haven't received the shipping notice yet.  Can we tell I'm impatient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> How do you like the elixir? Have you noticed any additional growth?
> 
> *I just ordered it on Saturday but haven't received the shipping notice yet.  Can we tell I'm impatient. *


 
YoursTrulyRE

Chile Simmer Down.  It's coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2011)

Evening Hair-Hotties!

Just Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion. 

Will Seal with Hairveda Avosoya Oil a little later.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 5, 2011)

Pre poo with hemp oil mix


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> YoursTrulyRE
> 
> Chile Simmer Down.  It's coming.



I know I need to relax. I get so excited when new products are on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I know I need to relax. *I get so excited when new products are on the way.*


 

.........

Me Too!


----------



## Lita (May 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl, We Love Your Oil Collection.  You Go All "Exotic" On Us! .....



IDareT'sHair My new interest is Shanti hair' n scalp Oil ingredients-Extra virgin olive oil,Castor,Jojoba,Shea,EO-Lavender & Vanilla (Organic Lavender buds)

This oil contains 3 types of Castor-Indian,JBCO & Regular....Think I'll use it as a hot..

*Will order next week....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 5, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I know I need to relax. I get so excited when new products are on the way.



 Its a shame, I know. I keep checking my Yahoo for my shipping, too. 

I put my mix of Amla,JBCO, and Garlic oil on my scalp last night and washed this morning. I used some Grapeseed  with my DC. 

I just oiled my hair with a mix of JBCO cut with a bit of Cocasta and some Emu oil. I love this mix!!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 5, 2011)

LOL! I totally fell off doing my oils in March and April because I got sooooo busy but still used Jojoba Oil as my sealant. I guess I need to change up for when Summer comes....


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2011)

Back to using my EVCO (now that it's warm again) and my wheatgerm oil. I was using Hot Six oil but, that was just a cheap fill-in for my precious.

I use EVCO overnight and wheatgerm oil to seal in my daily moisturizer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 6, 2011)

Oil rinsed with my mix then M&S with avasoya.


----------



## AlliCat (May 6, 2011)

Oiled my hair with one n only argan oil


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2011)

Did a HOT then oil rinse with sweet almond oil, followed by a cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2011)

This Morning I M&S'ed with Hydratherma Lotion and EVOO under my Du-rag/Wig.

This Evening I M&S'ed with HTN Follicle Booster, Lotion and a Ceramide Mix (Oils)


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 6, 2011)

Sealed today with hot six oil. Going to do a prepoo with grapeseed oil and sweet almond oil overnight.


----------



## Jewell (May 6, 2011)

Hey @ itsmehmmkay! Thanks for adding me to Part II of this challenge.  Still participating!  I love oils so much, they are a regular part of my regimen and I always find myself ordering or buying some new type of oil for the hair or scalp, and I've been making my own oil mixes for over a year now.

Update: Loving my MTG oil mix applied to scalp every other night (really stimulates circulation and growth, while keeping flakes at bay and scalp healthy).  I see my hair is growing remarkably fast, possibly due to the oil treatments and also supplements.  Really like Shikakai, Amla, Mahabringraj oil, and I'm looking for other Ayurvedic oils to add to my stash!  I don't mind the herbal smells from them one bit, actually they seem to stimulate my senses!

Toodles, HHG!

ETA: off to apply oil mix to scalp and massage in, adding Shikakai, Amla, hemp seed oils to hair/ends.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 6, 2011)

About to go under the dryer...just sealed up with some of my Hemp Seed mix. Should dry nice and shiny.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2011)

Will do an overnight HOT with shikaki oil, rinse in the morning, do a tea rinse, and follow up with a cowash. Last Saturday I got out the shower and realized I totally forgot the tea rinse step . That was like the 2nd or 3rd time that had happened .


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

I'm doing it all tonight because I'm applying a henna rinse and using a cheapie shampoo and conditioner. So need to counter balance.

I applied my oil blend to my scalp and gave myself a scalp massage.
I prepoo'd using the Chicoro recipe 
I put 1 TBSP of olive oil in the cheapie conditioner.
Put olive oil on my hair before DCing with Kenra MC (sitting under heat cap)
Will apply Chicoro leave in (with oil blend) before styling

Even with the cheapie shampoo I could tell the positive benefits of the prepoo. Loving the leave-in and my oil blend. Will monitor everything else for a few more weeks.


----------



## againstallodds (May 7, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];13368789]againstallodds
> 
> Your Hair is Beautiful in Your Avi.  Bouncy Curls!  Very Pretty.




Thank youuu!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon Ladies....

Welp. I pulled a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Oil outta the Fridge. erplexed

I planned to put that away until Fall. And their CS Rep said to store it in the Fridge. Those products have a 2 year Shelf Life if properly stored.

Anyway, I pulled it back out and will be using it again for Sealing & Massaging.

I do my Hair tomorrow and plan to do a HOT (probably EVOO), use a Ceramide Oil Mix with my DC'er, use Pure Argan with my Leave-In and HTN to Seal after Moisturizing.

So, Lemme See. Wash Day I'll be using: 4 Oils.


----------



## An_gell (May 8, 2011)

Hi!! I haven't checked in yet, been busy but Friday I pre-pooed my hair with Avosoya oil and put on my heat cap for about an 1 hr and shampooed my hair.  This left my hair very soft.


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2011)

Prepooed while at the Farmer's market using Chicoro's recipe. My mix contains castor oil and I seal with vatika frosting.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 8, 2011)

I remembered to moisturize and seal every night this week. I used my mango butter moisturizer and castor oil to seal. I usually use coconut oil to seal, but I liked the results from the castor oil.

Also pre-pooed with my oil mix for my wash today.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (May 8, 2011)

I'd love to join! I loved the previous thread so much as a lurker that I re-upped my subscription so I could join this challenge (and see photos of the coworker's granddaughter's thigh-length hair  )

I'm moving away from heavy conditioners (they have emulsifiers and wax-based ingredients that cause horrible wax buildup for me that is drying and difficult to remove) and just using oil for my moisture. The buildup/remove buildup cycle was so drying! I've found my coarse, dry crown is really improving and getting moisturized with oil rinsing/washing and oils don't build up on me like conditioner 

My staple oils are:

- EVCO (prepoo, sealing, moisture)
- EVOO (oil rinse/wash, prepoo)
- Shea butter mix (EVCO, shea, AVG, castor, honey, lemon oil)

I'm experimenting with & love:

- coffee butter in soy base (sealing: heavy, but non-greasy butter. great for dry, coarse hair)
- meadowfoam oil (sealing: great moisture retention, non-greasy finish, seems to improve elasticity/thickness?)
- monoi oil (sealing: like EVCO but not as greasy. dryer finish than EVCO. Great for fine hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2011)

KittyMeowMeow

Welcome Ms. Kitty!  Glad to have you.


:welcome3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2011)

Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion.....Sealing with Hydratherma Oils


----------



## Ltown (May 8, 2011)

Oiling with Moeske and hydratherma, and evoo,evco,avacodo mixture this week.   IDareT'sHair, don't see my name on the list?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Oiling with Moeske and hydratherma, and evoo,evco,avacodo mixture this week. @IDareT'sHair, don't see my name on the list?


 
Ltown

Because you already knew there was a 2nd leg.  There isn't a list (per se).  

I just "mentioned" alot of the Ladies to inform them, but you already knew.


----------



## AlliCat (May 8, 2011)

Oiled the ends of my braidout w/ Vatika oil

ETA: they feel so soft and smooth. They say "oil don't moisturize" but I think some do


----------



## daaiyah (May 8, 2011)

My DH bought me some Cocasta oil for my birthday and I am so excited. So I shampooed and oiled left half with coconut and right half with cocasta.  I like to see the difference.
The cocasta is a heavier oil, but my hair is less flat on that side.  The coconut side is smooth and lays down flatter.  I like them both. 
I have discovered that all oils are not created equal and you could easily spend a year just trying to find the right combination for your particular hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 8, 2011)

So my overnight prepoo kinda turned into a two day thing (I'm lazy... don't judge me ). But my hair feels great now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> *So my overnight prepoo kinda turned into a two day thing (I'm lazy... don't judge me ). But my hair feels great now.*


 
LuvlyRain3

    Cute Post.  Glad Your Results Are good.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 8, 2011)

I want IN pretty pllzzzzzzz. 

I recently got the following:
Castor oil
JBCO
Grapeseed oil
EVOO
EVCO
Hempseed Oil

So...I plan to pre-poo with oils, start oil rinses (today i will be doing my first one), plus seal with the above oils. As I am a newbie, I see this as my time to figure out which oils(either alone or in combination) work best for my hair.

The only oil in my hair life prior to LHCF was Pink Oil..... LOL!

Will let you guys know how this oil rinse goes......*crosses fingers*


----------



## Brownie518 (May 8, 2011)

I moisturized and ended up sealing with some Emu/JBCO. I'm really liking that combo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2011)

bajandoc86

Hey Girlie!  Welcome!

Please just jump right in and start posting!

Rinse really well with warm water.  Your Hair shouldn't feel _'Oily'_ afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I moisturized and ended up* sealing with some Emu/JBCO. I'm really liking that combo*


 
Brownie518

Yeah....That Combo sound really good.  I might pick this one up for Fall/Winter.  

_*After I get my oil stash down to a manageable level*_


----------



## Ruby True (May 8, 2011)

prepooed with oil mix of evco,evoo , hempseed and indian oils. Cowashed, Dced then used infusium and  seal with oil mix.


----------



## WriterGirl (May 8, 2011)

Did my prepoo with Aubrey Organics White Camilla and oil mix of coconut oil and EVOO. Rinsed and then used my KCKT leave in with oil mix of jojoba and castor oil.

Mmm...my new growth is like AHH...

Will do braidout for the morning.

I'm interested in the Jamaican Black Castor Oil (JBCO), what's the difference between it and the regular castor oil? 

Is JBCO better?


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 8, 2011)

Pre-pooed with EVOO
Poo with CON(green bottle)
Oil rinsed with Castor and Grapeseed oil

Umm...jury is still out on the honey+glycerine+oil DC that i tried tonight


----------



## An_gell (May 8, 2011)

Hey yall!! So excited I got my Bear Fruit order today and I'm definitely gonna try it out tonight instead of waiting to Sat. I'm gonna cowash with the marshmallow condish and seal and oil my scalp with the auryvedic scalp cream.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 8, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Hey yall!! So excited I got my Bear Fruit order today and I'm definitely gonna try it out tonight instead of waiting to Sat. I'm gonna cowash with t*he marshmallow condish and seal and oil my scalp with the auryvedic scalp cream*.



Both of those are excellent, IMO!!


----------



## An_gell (May 9, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Both of those are excellent, IMO!!



You are so right. I just tried them both and let me tell you my hair was so easy to detangle and it's so soft right now.  I also noticed that my hair was not frizzy like it usually is after a wash and right now it's really humid in Korea so I'm looking for things to control the frizz.  I'm in love with this combo so far..Crossing my fingers for a good hair day tomorrow..


----------



## Lita (May 9, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water,Lightly oil scalp Indian oil mix,Applied Shea curl smoothie cream,Sealed with Walnut oil & Sesame seed.......



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2011)

Been slapping that plastic cap & oil on before exercising. This has worked out well . Used sweet almond oil .


----------



## B3e (May 9, 2011)

Tonight will be day 14 of regular oiling with the hodgepodge infusion that I made. I plan to keep my loose cornrows in one more week before redoing them—if not getting braids/twists instead.

*What I'm doing:*
—Oil/baggy nightly
—Clarify weekly (Suave)
—DC weekly-biweekly

*Oil Progress in Blog:*
Week 1
Week 2
Week 3

I have a bottle of MnT Conditioner & Suave Humectant that I need to make use of. Instead of awkwardly experimenting with Mayo (my DC this Saturday), I may let those sit in my hair instead after each clarifying.


----------



## leiah (May 9, 2011)

Yesterday I oil rinsed with mustard oil, then put black cumin seed oil on damp hair no product.  Got perfect soft curls

I want to use black cumin seed oil all the time but it smells real bad


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2011)

i will b using
virgin organic olive oil
organic coconut oil
sweet almond oil
sunflower oil
wheat germ oil
jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed twice today with Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Invigorator, Protein L-I, Growth Lotion and Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2011)

I just used a tiny bit of my Emu/JBCO mix today. 
I plan to do a HOT with some Grapeseed and Hempseed on Wednesday, two of my faves.


----------



## Amazhaan (May 9, 2011)

I added some WGO to AOHSR for a DC tonight. I will braid and seal the braids and ends with Grapeseed Oil...


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2011)

Just got some avocado and castor oil.  Using Ayurvedic oils regularly, HOT on the sched. tomorrow or the next day with a mixture of my oils.  I will try mustard oil soon.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2011)

Used hydratherma and moeske tonight.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (May 9, 2011)

M&Sing with water, coffee butter, EVCO & meadowfoam oil. Loving this combo thus far...



WriterGirl said:


> I'm interested in the Jamaican Black Castor Oil (JBCO), what's the difference between it and the regular castor oil?
> 
> Is JBCO better?



I don't think there is a major difference between JBCO and regular castor oil. JBCO stinks and is thicker/stickier and more expensive. I think I got slightly better results with regular castor, but they are pretty much the same. I just use a small amount in a shea butter mix, so I haven't noticed a major difference. I'll be going back to regular castor after I finish my bottle of JBCO.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 9, 2011)

I'm in, I've been doing it for the past month.

Every other day oil scalp with a mix of castor oil/emu oil/EVOO OR plain EVCO

Every (other) day moisturize ends with a lil aloe vera gelly or HEHH and seal w/EVCO or a mix of EVCO/wheat germ oil.

Wash every 2 weeks (prepoo with EVCO/EVOO, shampoo, oil rinse with grapeseed oil, DC, rinse w/acv, tension blow dry, flat iron w/Mizani thermasmooth 3/4-oodles of synthetic ceramides). Bun/pinned up curls-protective styling.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chelseatiara (May 9, 2011)

on break from my castor oil (itchy scalp!!!) now using grapeseed oil but leaving my scalp alone for a while...


----------



## Shay72 (May 10, 2011)

Did a HOT with sweet almond oil while exercising, rinsed, then cowashed.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2011)

Applying my Chicoro leave in with my oil blend 2x a day. Will modify my next batch of oil blend to be jojoba oil, olive oil and vitmain E oil for some major scalp healing. Can't wait to do my scalp massage tomorrow.


----------



## againstallodds (May 10, 2011)

Just purchased hemp seed oil, can't wait to try it! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## theneolution (May 10, 2011)

Checking in!  I have been sealing with my Jojoba oil faithfully, and my hair has this really nice, non-greasy sheen to it.  Had a little set back in terms of growth, but hope to bounce back soon.

I found some lemon oil and eucalyptus oil, actually.  I took to some of the eucalyptus and mixed it with my Jojoba, plan on using that for scalp massages after reading some positive information on that.  Don`t know how I feel about smelling like Vicks all day, though -- maybe the lemon oil can cover the smell?  Opinions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed Twice today with Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster, Protein L-I and Oil


----------



## cherry.a (May 10, 2011)

I moisturized with coconut oil and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## Meritamen (May 10, 2011)

Washed my hair today because my scalp was starting to itch. Did a pre-wash treatment with Lustrailk Cholestoral mixed with coconut/sesame oil, washed, conditioned, then applied leave-in and moisturizer, and sealed with the coconut/sesame oil mix.
Detangling while doing the pre-treatment really helps with keeping the tangles at bay even though I still detangle after I applied my leave-in and moisturizer.
I banded my hair and oiled my scalp with Qhemet's amla pomade. The itching has finally stopped.


----------



## Ruby True (May 10, 2011)

massaged scalp  with JBCO moisturized  and sealed with oil mix. I will  rollerset after


----------



## Brownie518 (May 10, 2011)

I used a little bit of Hydratherma Lotion and sealed with some Hydratherma oil


----------



## AlliCat (May 10, 2011)

After moisturizing I sealed with Vatika Oil


----------



## Angelicus (May 11, 2011)

Today was my last day using Parachute Gold. I will now be using EVOO for pre-poo treatments, as I always keep that on hand. No word yet if I will be rebuying Vatika oil.


----------



## TruMe (May 11, 2011)

Pre-pooed last night with EVOO for 30 mins.  I am really liking how my hair feels when I do this.  I consistently seal with EVCO every morning and night.


----------



## Minty (May 11, 2011)

will be steaming with hemp seed oil today, then cowash.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 11, 2011)

I moisturised with my glycerine/aloe vera/water mix and then sealed with hemp seed oil....my strands felt nice and smooth. The oil had a woodsy/nutsy smell to it.


----------



## AlliCat (May 11, 2011)

I sealed with vatika oil after baggying overnight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!

**NOTE TO SELF**

Never do a HOT in _near_ 80 degree weather in 3 plastic conditioning Caps, Men's Satin Du-Rag double tied and a Wig!

I did a HOT today at work under my Wig with a _Ceramide Mix_ I got from Ltown.  

I am almost finished with this one.  It was a very nice Mix.  Thanks L!


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2011)

Will be steaming tonight with sweet almond oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2011)

I'm doing a overnight soak with aloe vera gel, wheat germ and walnut. IDareT'sHair, you finally done with that


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

I finished up the @Ltown Ceramide Mix. I used it with my L-I tonight instead of Pure Argan Oil.

I am getting these Oils down. Hopefully, I won't buy any. (except for HTN) I will allow myself to buy this. And maybe HV Avosoya Oil.

I'll keep using what I have. I will start on my Kukui Nut Oil Next and Finish up this Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2011)

I moisturized with some Sunshine and sealed it all up with my Hemp Seed, Rice Bran, Walnut, Safflower, and Emu mix. My hair is so silky and shiny.


----------



## Ruby True (May 11, 2011)

Went to the gym and my hair is  super crunchy after. I  will prepoo with EVOO, cowash, use my  leave in and  seal with my mystery oil mix


----------



## Amazhaan (May 11, 2011)

I just added some EVOO to Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter for an overnight DC


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

I massaged my crown with my oil blend and retwisted my hair. It wasn't tender to the touch tonight.   I've been spraying it with my leave-in, oiling it and dampening it with water during the day. I am hoping it is healing.


----------



## leiah (May 11, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with bhringraj
Vatika oil on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I massaged my crown with my oil blend and retwisted my hair. *It wasn't tender to the touch tonight.  I've been spraying it with my leave-in, oiling it and dampening it with water during the day. I am hoping it is healing.*


 
faithVA

What happened to your Crown Girlie? 

That can be a problem area for me as well (that's why I am asking)


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> What happened to your Crown Girlie?
> 
> That can be a problem area for me as well (that's why I am asking)


 
I think it was just damaged due to years of relaxers and dryness. When I was relaxed it burned extremely bad in the winter but I didn't pay much attention to it.   It's amazing what type of pain you can get used to. When I went natural I used Stay Sof Fro which I think soothed it. After I started my HHJ I realized how thin it was so I just recently started focusing on it. 

But it was only last month that I realized that this section actually hurts when I touch it. So I know my scalp is damaged in that area and I'm paying more attention to it. 

I am going to see if I can heal it though by moisturizing more often, more massages, more water and some soothing and nourishing oils. We shall see.

You've got me thinking now. Going to research chemical burns on the skin. I really think that is what this is.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair;13414423 
That can be a problem area for me as well (that's why I am asking):nono:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm so long-winded didn't see this part. erplexed
> 
> What's going on with your crown? Is it thinning or dry or is it something else.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 11, 2011)

Last night I oiled my scalp w/a grapeseed/avocado oil mix. Me no likey today. My hair is flatironed straight and it has been hot n humid the past few days, so my hair is straight at the ends, with wavy roots. Looks like Im stretching a relaxer. That oil mix left my roots thirsty. My castor/evoo/emu oil mix leaves it soft. Oh, well. I might cut the grapeseed/avocado oil out for my scalp, better for my ends maybe. Idk.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2011)

faithVA

When mine 'flares' up it's usually extremely itchy/dry in that spot and when the hair would 'break' it would break all the way down to the NG and prone to dermatitis in that one area. 

It was always more itchy and dry in that area and a different texture. 

I pay alot of attention to that area as well.  I'be been using Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster on that area with plenty of Lotions/Oils and it's less itchy/irritated and it's really growing.

I always use 'Extra' on that spot.  i.e. conditioner, reconstructor etc......

I agree.  I'm sure it's Chemical Damage of some sort.


----------



## AlliCat (May 12, 2011)

Doing an overnight pre-poo with Amla oil. This will be my very first time using this oil. Applied a good amount to each section and twisted each section, then put on a plastic cap. Looking forward to seeing the results in the a.m.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> When mine 'flares' up it's usually extremely itchy/dry in that spot and when the hair would 'break' it would break all the way down to the NG and prone to dermatitis in that one area.
> 
> ...


 
Some letters dont work on my netbook so lets see. Odd sentences mean letters didnt work. 

Sounds similar - dry and different texture. My mom likes follicle booster but no protein for me. Section, no breakaqe but wiry and dry. It is thin. Read up on chemical burns: aloe and lavender EO are qood for that.

I took pictures before I started usinq the oil blend. I will post pictures at the end of May to show any proqress. 

Maybe we can compare notes alonq the way.


----------



## An_gell (May 12, 2011)

Hi! I have been moisturizing and sealing my hair every night since I washed with Bear Fruit marshmallow condish.  This conditioner is really nice it left hair so soft, and it's still soft.  Definitely gonna buy more tomorrow.  I used the ayurvedic scalp cream for a moisturizer and even though it's good it's not heavy enough for my hair so I went back to my burdock root cream which I love.  I will continue to use Bear Fruits ASC for my scalp and maybe steam with it too.  I love the products I go so far..


----------



## grow (May 12, 2011)

oiled my scalp with vatika oil mixed with jbco last night.

plan to do an oil rinse and cw some time today.

hhj ladies!


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2011)

Pre poo hair & Scalp with Ayurvedic & Coffee oil mix,Washed with Amla neem cream sulfate free poo,Brahmi powder mixed with BF,Hibiscus & Egg powder,Dc with RedKen,Nioxin #8 on scalp,BF desert leave-in,Heavenly Ayurvedic Hair oil,Sealed with Sesame seed,JBCO on edges....


*For my problem sections applied Mozeke protein to the last 4inches (ends) to help resolve that issue..

*Heavenly Hair Oil-Bringraja,Amla,Gotu kola,Bacopa,Henna,Amaravela,Chakra marda,Sandalwood oil,Almond oil,Coconut oil & Lemon oil...


*Ayurvedic & Coffee oil mix-Coffee,Burdock root,Neem,Amla,Brahmi,Cyperus,Jati chetika,Camellia & Sesame oil..etc

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 12, 2011)

Did my weekly HOT with the mustard/coconut/rice bran mix under steamer for 20 minutes.

I never talk about sealing, but I do it nightly. I was finishing the last of KBB jojoba hair oil, which is nice and light, and I literally just dipped the ends in it, so they were saturated in oil. I'll probably try and use up some of my AV hair oils next.

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 12, 2011)

I sealed my ends last night with EVCO and applied JBCO to nape and edges.


----------



## Shay72 (May 12, 2011)

Sealed this morning with Moku Serum.


----------



## Ltown (May 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> Pre poo hair & Scalp with Ayurvedic & Coffee oil mix,Washed with Amla neem cream sulfate free poo,Brahmi powder mixed with BF,Hibiscus & Egg powder,Dc with RedKen,Nioxin #8 on scalp,BF desert leave-in,Heavenly Ayurvedic Hair oil,Sealed with Sesame seed,JBCO on edges....
> 
> 
> *For my problem sections applied Mozeke protein to the last 4inches (ends) to help resolve that issue..
> ...



Lita, did you make your coffee oil and if so what kind of beans you use?  I made some last week to try it and used mills.  I haven't use the oil yet.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2011)

Lita - that Nioxin 8, is that like a foam type of thing? I think I might have that. How is that working for you?

I think that Heavenly Hair Oil is what I ordered the other day...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 12, 2011)

Doing a prepoo/HOT with my hemp mix.


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Lita, did you make your coffee oil and if so what kind of beans you use?  I made some last week to try it and used mills.  I haven't use the oil yet.



Ltown Hi! The coffee oil I had custom made/I just mixed wit with my Indian oils=A great combo.....

Garden Of Wisdom made the coffee oil for me...If you email them/They will give you instructions...



*WHEN I MAKE MY OWN/I USE JAMAICAN ROASTED COFFEE...LET IT SIT IN EVOO FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS....Put it in a dark place (tightly sealed bottle) for 2 weeks/so its real strong

....Just lazy this time...lol Had it custom made...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - that Nioxin 8, is that like a foam type of thing? I think I might have that. How is that working for you?
> 
> I think that Heavenly Hair Oil is what I ordered the other day...



Brownie518 Hi! No,the Nioxin #8 I have is a cream (pink colored) its a con..But,I only use it on my scalp & my regular con RedKen or Darcy's (length)  in my routine...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 13, 2011)

Still using my delicious Shea mix with all the other oil added including a new dose of Apricot Kernel and some more avocado and a few drops of Sage. Oiled my scalp hair and ends.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 13, 2011)

castor oil on my scalp grapeseed oil on my ends after a 4 day break


----------



## grow (May 13, 2011)

well, last night i literally poured oil on (evoo evco) and left it bagged overnight.

today, i put ao gpb i put on top of the oil and will rinse that out then m&s.

Lita, i didn't think you could even have any "problem areas"....not with all THAT gorgeous hair!

thank you for your honesty!


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

grow said:


> well, last night i literally poured oil on (evoo evco) and left it bagged overnight.
> 
> today, i put ao gpb i put on top of the oil and will rinse that out then m&s.
> 
> ...



grow Hi! At times,My hair just acts a little crazy...So I have to really work with it..lol...
Thank you for the compliment....

How is your hair doing?




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

Took my braids out & finger combed/Lightly oiled my scalp in certain areas with Heavenly Ayurvedic Hair Oil/Re-braid (10 braids)/Back in 2 big twist/Sealed  damp ends with Walnut oil.... 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## An_gell (May 13, 2011)

Did an oil rinse tonight with Carol's Daughter Khoret Amen Hair oil.  My hair really loves this oil just wish it came in a larger bottle. I sealed in the moisture with flax hair cream and lightly went over that with some oyin burnt sugar and tied down with my scarf.  I plan on doing my weekly hair regime tomorrow night.


----------



## B3e (May 13, 2011)

I ❤ oils!


----------



## TruMe (May 13, 2011)

Question:  When I do a prepoo with EVOO, I use about 1/3 cup of oil.  After sitting for about 15 mins or so, the oil starts dripping down my neck, am I using too much?  Or do others have this same thing happen to them?


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

TruMe said:


> Question: When I do a prepoo with EVOO, I use about 1/3 cup of oil. After sitting for about 15 mins or so, the oil starts dripping down my neck, am I using too much? Or do others have this same thing happen to them?


 
Not sure how long or thick you hair is. I am natural, dense, SL and 1/4 cup of oil is more than enough.

Try 1/4 of a cup and then add more if you need it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 13, 2011)

Oil rinsed with my mix, M&S with HV avasoya.


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

TruMe said:


> Question:  When I do a prepoo with EVOO, I use about 1/3 cup of oil.  After sitting for about 15 mins or so, the oil starts dripping down my neck, am I using too much?  Or do others have this same thing happen to them?



TruMe To pre poo,you can use an applicator bottle...To oil my scalp,I put some in a cap & dip my fingers in,and apply it directly to my scalp...No drips on cloths....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TruMe (May 13, 2011)

faithVA

My hair definitely not thick at all, 90% natural and coming up on APL.  I think I tried 1/4 cup before and felt that it just wasn't enough but I think I don't really know what enough is.  I will try it again and pay more attention to the after results than how it is feeling at the time of application.  Thanks!!

Lita

I don't really put the oil on my scalp because I fear an itchy scalp for the next couple of days.  I really apply the oil on my hair only to try and control my porosity issue and help with frizz and detangling.  Maybe I will try it anyway just to see if I am being scared for no reason.  Thanks!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

grow said:


> today, i put ao gpb i put on top of the oil and will rinse that out then m&s.
> @Lita, *i didn't think you could even have any "problem areas"....not with all THAT gorgeous hair! *
> *thank you for your honesty!*


 
@grow @Lita

Grow Gurl.....I was thinkin' the exact same thing.



Lita said:


> @grow Hi! At times,My hair just acts a little crazy...*So I have to really work with it..lol...*
> *Thank you for the compliment....*Happy Hair Growing!


 
Just Beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!

Just Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals.  I'm Hendigo'ing tomorrow.  

I will add a Splash of Burdock Root & Ceramide Oil into my Henna.


----------



## daaiyah (May 13, 2011)

Oiled with cocasta, not because I really needed to...simply because it smells and feels so good. The smell actually entices me to oil more than I would normally.


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2011)

Had sweet almond oil in my hair most of the day and almost forgot I needed to rinse it out . Just rinsed and cowashed about 30 minutes ago. Airdrying right now.


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

TruMe said:


> faithVA
> 
> My hair definitely not thick at all, 90% natural and coming up on APL.  I think I tried 1/4 cup before and felt that it just wasn't enough but I think I don't really know what enough is.  I will try it again and pay more attention to the after results than how it is feeling at the time of application.  Thanks!!
> 
> ...



TruMe  I understand...Please keep us posted...I think it will turn out OK! Just start off with a tiny amount & see how that goes....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Hair Hotties!
> 
> Just Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals.  I'm Hendigo'ing tomorrow.
> 
> I will add a Splash of Burdock Root & Ceramide Oil into my Henna.



IDareT'sHair I love me some Burdock...My hair & scalp...Love it...You got a great combo going...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 13, 2011)

Hey girlies,

Tonight I moisturised my twists (couldn't be bothered to re-do them, even tho they're looking tired and fuzzy, besides i'm trying to cut down on manipulation), then i sealed with my grapeseed/hempseed mix. Now i'm baggying my whole head.

All of the above = soft buttery new growth in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Tonight I moisturised my twists (couldn't be bothered to re-do them, even tho they're looking tired and fuzzy, besides i'm trying to cut down on manipulation),* then i sealed with my grapeseed/hempseed mix. *Now i'm baggying my whole head.
> 
> All of the above = soft buttery new growth in the a.m.


 
bajandoc86

That Hemp/Grape Seed Combo sounds delicious.  

I will hafta' reup on both Grapeseed & Hempseed Oil(s)


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> That Hemp/Grape Seed Combo sounds delicious.
> 
> I will hafta' reup on both Grapeseed & Hempseed Oil(s)




IDareT'sHair ....It is!! Leaves those strands all nice and smooootthhhh, plus locks in the moisture nice and tight. I am loving it!

:scratchch....maybe I should start my own hempseed oil making business...that should be easy right, seeing I live in Ja. Hemp is veeerrrryyy abundant 'round here.  I joke! I joke!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @IDareT'sHair ....It is!! Leaves those strands all nice and smooootthhhh, plus locks in the moisture nice and tight. I am loving it!
> 
> :scratchch....maybe I should start my own hempseed oil making business...that should be easy right, seeing I live in Ja. Hemp is veeerrrryyy abundant 'round here.  I joke! I joke!


 
@bajandoc86

Sounds Good! ...... 

I liked them both separately but never tried them together....and now I'm out of both.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 13, 2011)

TruMe said:


> Question:  When I do a prepoo with EVOO, I use about 1/3 cup of oil.  After sitting for about 15 mins or so, the oil starts dripping down my neck, am I using too much?  Or do others have this same thing happen to them?



TruMe - I don't measure. I just apply it until I'm covered.  Try a smaller amount, and add as needed, like faithVA said. 

I am about to put some Claudie's Elixir on my scalp. I have my ceramide mix on my length. I'm bored so I keep messin in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> @TruMe - I don't measure. I just apply it until I'm covered.  Try a smaller amount, and add as needed, like faithVA said.
> 
> I am about to put some Claudie's Elixir on my scalp. I have my ceramide mix on my length.* I'm bored so I keep messin in my hair.*


 
Brownie518

Sounds like it's time for SO to do a nice Scalp Massage.


----------



## leiah (May 13, 2011)

Experimentimg with tomato seed & broccoli oil.  Sealed with them yesterday and got a good 2 day wash & go.  
Tonight overnight prepoo with the amla oil i made with black cumin seed oil 
Bhringraj on scalp


----------



## Brownie518 (May 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sounds like it's time for SO to do a nice Scalp Massage.



...sho does!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2011)

Did a HOT then an oil rinse with amla oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Hair Hotties!
> 
> Just Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals.  I'm Hendigo'ing tomorrow.
> 
> I will add a Splash of Burdock Root & Ceramide Oil into my Henna.



IDareT'sHair, where do you get you burdock root oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, where do you get you burdock root oil?


 
@Ltown

I bought this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Burdock-Oil-Ceramide-/380276784154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588a433c1a


----------



## grow (May 14, 2011)

hey ladies!

Lita, my hair is doing well, thanks!

i did something new by adding an oil rinse into my perming process and my hair is thanking me for it!

IDareT'sHair, that henna mix sounds YUMMY!!!!!
i've never tried the burdock root oil in my henna before.
please let us know how it turned out!

i did an overnight hot with mustard oil!
result: super soft, super moist hair!

hhj ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

grow

I always like to add just a splash of oil right before I apply.  I just grab whatever is closest.  

I'd prefer Amala, but I ran out (_and never replaced_) because it helps 'darken' the stain

But since I don't have anymore Amala I just improvise.  I've used Wheat Germ, Kukui Nut, Safflower etc...whatevers on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

I'm Henndigo-ing today. So  I baggied overnight with Wheat Germ Oil before applying.

Really trying to use up these oils.


----------



## Ltown (May 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I bought this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Burdock-Oil-Ceramide-/380276784154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588a433c1a




IDareT'sHair, i have been planning to use burdock oils, but i mainly use the teas as apart of my acv rinses.   There is so  many selections on  ebay!


----------



## JerriBlank (May 14, 2011)

I finished up my Anita Grant sapote castor oil this week.. Also finished another castor/efa blend by doing oil rinses after co-washes or dc'ing. That castor/efa blend is a nice blend for me,and ideal for oil rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

Under the Steamer (after a Long Henna/Indigo Process).  Steaming with KBB Luscious Locs Hair Masque.

Will finish up with Pure Argan Oil w/my Leave-In and Hydratherma Oil to Moisturize & Seal after I Dry.


----------



## againstallodds (May 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I recently purchased a bottle of hemp seed oil and while browsing around on the web on its benefits, I stumbled across website that stated hemp seed oil couldn't be used for HOTs.

What say you all? Is hemp seed oil effective as a HOT?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I recently purchased a bottle of hemp seed oil and while browsing around on the web on its benefits, *I stumbled across website that stated hemp seed oil couldn't be used for HOTs.*
> 
> *What say you all? Is hemp seed oil effective as a HOT?????*


 
I Love That Oil. I blew straight through 2 Bottles using it as a Sealant. 

I never tried it as a HOT nor did I think about it (at the time).erplexed

I know it makes your hair Blingalicious The Shine from this Ceramide Packed Oil is unreal.

Don't know about the HOT. I never thought about it. I will definitely be reupping on a 3rd Bottle in the future.

bajandoc86
Have you ever done a Hot Oil Treatment with Hemp Oil?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 14, 2011)

againstallodds - Did it say why hemp seed shouldn't be used for a HOT??


----------



## againstallodds (May 14, 2011)

[USER=17943 said:
			
		

> Brownie518[/USER];13432021]againstallodds - Did it say why hemp seed shouldn't be used for a HOT??



@Brownie518 Yes, the site claimed heat degrades hemp seed oil and decreases its efficiency. I've been trying to find it for an hour 

I found numerous other sites that suggested using hemp as a HOT so I didn't put too much stock in the one that advised against using as a HOT but wanted to check here first.

Also, my bottle of Nutiva Hemp Seed Oil says to keep the oil refrigerated and use within 8 to 12 weeks of opening... anyone else run into this? Leaving your hemp out and using a room temp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

@againstallodds

I kept mine at Room Temp but I know I definitely used both Bottles up within 8-12 weeks tho'.erplexed I don't worry too, too terribly much about 'shelf-life'. 

Maybe @Ltown @Lita @choctaw @JerriBlank will chime in to discuss Oil "Shelf-Life"

I don't have any oils stored in the Fridge. 

Well...wait...I take that back. My Hydratherma Naturals Oil is in there. And that's only because I was attempting to put it away until Fall (un-opened) and HTN _suggested_ that I store it in the Fridge.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 14, 2011)

i want to take a vacation...just me....and my grapeseed oil...thats all i need


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> *i want to take a vacation...just me....and my grapeseed oil...thats all i need *


 
  

I wanna try that Grape/Hemp Seed Mix.


----------



## Lita (May 14, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> @Brownie518 Yes, the site claimed heat degrades hemp seed oil and decreases its efficiency. I've been trying to find it for an hour
> 
> I found numerous other sites that suggested using hemp as a HOT so I didn't put too much stock in the one that advised against using as a HOT but wanted to check here first.
> 
> Also, my bottle of Nutiva Hemp Seed Oil says to keep the oil refrigerated and use within 8 to 12 weeks of opening... anyone else run into this? Leaving your hemp out and using a room temp?



againstallodds Hi! The hemp seed I have is in a dark bottle & I keep it in a cool dry place/The shelf life is 12 months and its only for external use......

*Nutiva Hemp seed is for internal use/So it doesn't have extra preservatives to extend its life..Thats good/means your body (inside) is reaping all the benefits...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 14, 2011)

@ IDareT'sHair I've never actually tried it as a HOT....hmmmm. I need to look for that site that againstallodds mentioned. Tomorrow is my wash and DC day tho. So if I could do a HOT without it degrading, I would try it out tomorrow. 

And does the nutiva organic hempseed oil really say refrigerate after opening?? Mine's sitting on my dresser in my bedroom for about a week now since I opened it. I wanna run home NOW to put it in the fridge.....maaaannnnnnnnn


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

I didn't have the Nutiva Brand.  I purchased mine from Mountain Rose Herbs and it was in a tall, long, thin bottle like Olive Oil comes in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2011)

bajandoc86  I agree with Lita 

I think the "key" is External vs Internal use.


----------



## againstallodds (May 14, 2011)

Lita said:


> againstallodds Hi! The hemp seed I have is in a dark bottle & I keep it in a cool dry place/The shelf life is 12 months and its only for external use......
> 
> *Nutiva Hemp seed is for internal use/So it doesn't have extra preservatives to extend its life..Thats good/means your body (inside) is reaping all the benefits...
> 
> ...



@Lita: Thank you for making that distinction!


----------



## Ltown (May 14, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> @Brownie518 Yes, the site claimed heat degrades hemp seed oil and decreases its efficiency. I've been trying to find it for an hour
> 
> I found numerous other sites that suggested using hemp as a HOT so I didn't put too much stock in the one that advised against using as a HOT but wanted to check here first.
> 
> Also, my bottle of Nutiva Hemp Seed Oil says to keep the oil refrigerated and use within 8 to 12 weeks of opening... anyone else run into this? Leaving your hemp out and using a room temp?



againstallodds, i keep mine refrigerated by choice its not required unless it say so like wheat germ oil.  All the oils that i have do have expiration dates so i do watch that.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 14, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I recently purchased a bottle of hemp seed oil and while browsing around on the web on its benefits, I stumbled across website that stated hemp seed oil couldn't be used for HOTs.
> 
> What say you all? Is hemp seed oil effective as a HOT?????



I saw this on several scientific papers regarding sphingolipids (for internal and external use) and their efficacy for skin and hair. Not just wrt hemp, but wheat germ oil and some of the other oils with the prized ceramides (grapeseed oil, and I think I saw avocado oil).

Internal versus external use. I dont think it matters, an ineffective ceramide is useless either way. Heat may break the fatty backbone of ceramide, releasing its side chain sugars-ineffective ceramide. But a lot of products with synthetic and natural ceramides state the product is great for heat usage (keeping in mind they market a magic ingredient to boost sales, e.g. they can put olive oil in a relaxer and say the relaxer is the best b/c of this and we know full well that olive oil is rendered ineffective by other ingredients in the mix). The best example is my Mizani Thermasmooth Step 3. It has a proprietary ingredient, a synthetic ceramide. This product is a heat protectant. I don't know if synthetic ceramides are more resistant to heat degradation than natural. Idk.  Ok, why take the chance with my oils? I won't be heating mine. Its too expensive to render it possibly useless. Not to mention all the work of oiling and sealing and expecting amazing results. I purchased hemp seed oil today which reccommends refrigeration. I have now put my wheat germ, avocado, and grapeseed oils in the fridge. 

I hesitated posting this. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Brownie518 (May 14, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> i want to take a vacation...just me....and my grapeseed oil...thats all i need






Back to the Hemp Seed, I don't remember if I've used it as a HOT, actually. I usually use it in prepoos or to seal.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 14, 2011)

Did an overnight prepoo with grapeseed oil last night and an oil rinse today with sunflower oil. I'm back on track


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 15, 2011)

Sleeping with a mix of coconut, castor, grapeseed and avocado wrapped in Saran rap with my stocking cap.,.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 15, 2011)

I am still in this challenge but I won't be popping and out of this thread as much. Trying something new with the oils for the summer so I don't think I will be using as much oil and sealing as I did for the Winter


----------



## chelseatiara (May 15, 2011)

question? What does the hemp seed oil smell like and you know how stuff can absorb into your bloodstream? If/when that does happen any marijuanna like side effects? I know i sound like an idiot and a troll but it's a real question. Im seeing that the hempseed/grapeseed combo is a real hit and i wanted to try it...


----------



## JerriBlank (May 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @againstallodds
> 
> I kept mine at Room Temp but I know I definitely used both Bottles up within 8-12 weeks tho'.erplexed I don't worry too, too terribly much about 'shelf-life'.
> 
> ...


 
The only oil I have ever stored in the fridge was a flaxseed oil,and I got it from the refrigerator section at the health food store. It also said for me to keep it in there.. All my other oils have been kept at room temperature,too,IDareT'sHair. I have not have any problems with oils going rancid at all.


----------



## againstallodds (May 15, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> I saw this on several scientific papers regarding sphingolipids (for internal and external use) and their efficacy for skin and hair. Not just wrt hemp, but wheat germ oil and some of the other oils with the prized ceramides (grapeseed oil, and I think I saw avocado oil).
> 
> Internal versus external use. I dont think it matters, an ineffective ceramide is useless either way. Heat may break the fatty backbone of ceramide, releasing its side chain sugars-ineffective ceramide. But a lot of products with synthetic and natural ceramides state the product is great for heat usage (keeping in mind they market a magic ingredient to boost sales, e.g. they can put olive oil in a relaxer and say the relaxer is the best b/c of this and we know full well that olive oil is rendered ineffective by other ingredients in the mix). The best example is my Mizani Thermasmooth Step 3. It has a proprietary ingredient, a synthetic ceramide. This product is a heat protectant. I don't know if synthetic ceramides are more resistant to heat degradation than natural. Idk.  Ok, why take the chance with my oils? I won't be heating mine. Its too expensive to render it possibly useless. Not to mention all the work of oiling and sealing and expecting amazing results. I purchased hemp seed oil today which reccommends refrigeration. I have now put my wheat germ, avocado, and grapeseed oils in the fridge.
> 
> ...



I took the plunge this morning and warmed up my hemp seed oil. Wish I stopped by and read this first.


----------



## daaiyah (May 15, 2011)

I am oiling everyday with the same thing cocasta.  I had never even considered grapeseed and hempseed oil untill I read these posts......


----------



## choctaw (May 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @againstallodds
> 
> I kept mine at Room Temp but I know I definitely used both Bottles up within 8-12 weeks tho'.erplexed I don't worry too, too terribly much about 'shelf-life'.
> 
> ...



I keep hemp, mustard and gingelly oils in the refrigerator. Argan oil is in a dark cool place. It is best to not buy the perishable oils in large amounts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2011)

allmundjoi

I'm glad you went ahead and posted your Research/Facts/Findings/Opinion.  

We are all here to learn and we don't want to be doing something that's not beneficial to our Healthy Hair Goals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2011)

Moisturized today with SheScentIt Marshmallow Hair Cream and Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.


----------



## leiah (May 15, 2011)

Yesterday sealed with vatika oil
Today I'm in 2 braids with olive oil on the ends


----------



## allmundjoi (May 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> allmundjoi
> 
> I'm glad you went ahead and posted your Research/Facts/Findings/Opinion.
> 
> We are all here to learn and we don't want to be doing something that's not beneficial to our Healthy Hair Goals.



Oh, no problem.  My hesiatation arose more from the thought that folks (including me) get set in their ways. To suggest a deviation from routine or the accepted is often times not appreciated. I also posted earlier, either here or in the Ceramides Challenge, that a previous post of oils (~20) and their proposed ceramide content was really the linoleic acid content-I was already feeling like a Debbie Downer. And there haven't been any great answers I've found in researching the oils w/regard to heating, ceramide content, etc. I tend to err on the cautious side-my (our) hair is a prescious posession I have invested an immense amount of time in and these products are not cheap. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 15, 2011)

allmundjoi I for one am thankful that you did post and I appreciate the opportunity to learn something new. Thanks!


----------



## Lita (May 15, 2011)

Dampen my braids with Rose water,used Yucca & Aloe Thickening Growth Milk,lightly oiled scalp with Ayurvedic mix,Sealed with Rice bran.....JBCO on edges...

*Hair is Nice, Soft & Smooth..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (May 15, 2011)

Oil rinse with coconut/almond oil infused with maka, brahmi and hibiscus powders. Detangle with shower comb and conditioner. Final rinse with hair shine (1 teaspoon lemon juice, 1 tablespoon acv, 1 tablespoon honey in 2 liter water). Wrap hair with towel to absorb excess water. Apply small amount of coconut/almond oil on edges and ends. Distribute eco custard through hair with denman brush, braid, air dry.


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2011)

Oil rinsed with sweet almond oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 15, 2011)

Misted my hair, twisted ans sealed ends with CG mixed greens.


----------



## Ruby True (May 15, 2011)

Prepooed with EVOO and massaged scalp with JBCO  meant to cowash and DC today but  ended up moisturizing my hair and sealing with my  oil mix.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (May 15, 2011)

I've been rocking straight hair since Thursday. I'm sealing twice a day with grapeseed oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2011)

I moisturized with Sweet Ambrosia and sealed with Natural Jenesis Good to Glow oil


----------



## allmundjoi (May 15, 2011)

Just finished my twists (KCKT, Taliah Waajid mist bodifier) after I did my second cowash w/Aussie 2 min. Oiled scalp w/castor/emu oil mix. Sealed ends w/wheat germ oil. 


Sent from my DROIDX



Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## An_gell (May 16, 2011)

Man, I tell yall it's been soooo hard to keep up my reggie here in Korea, too much to do on the weekends.  I'm always busy doing somethin on Friday and Sat that I haven't really done a thorough deep condition or ayurvedic paste in about a month.   The good news is my hair seems to be prospering from the low manipulation..lol!! 

So tonight I cowashed with AO White Camelia I love this conditioner it smooths my hair down so good and moisturizes it very well and then I sealed in the moisture with some Blue Magic Coconut Oil grease.  I just realized my hair loves this grease, it makes my hair pliable and ends super soft.  I was reading this article by Curly Nikki and it discussed that for some mineral oil  is best suited for sealing and that if you don't seal properly you might as well not moisturize.  She also said some plant based oils aren't good for sealing for some textures as well.  So I got to thinking how lighter oils just aren't working for me for sealing and my hair seems to like heavy things for sealing so I brought some Blue magic.  For awhile I was using vaseline and it didn't really make my hair soft just sticky and oily, but I find that blue magic soaks in my hair over the course of the day.  Guess my hair just needed somethin heavier.  Can't believe I was sleeping on Blue Magic, it's so weird cuz it seems like the simplier my reggie is the more retention I see.


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2011)

Did a HOT with sweet almond oil while exercising, rinsed it, then followed with a cowash.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 16, 2011)

I haven't been posting because I'm just doing the same thing over and over again. I am thankful for this thread though for helping me find ways to incorporate oils into my regimen. I always thought my hair didn't like oils.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 16, 2011)

Cowashed then moisturized with SSI marula hemp butter and sealed with SSI pumpkin defrizzer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2011)

@An_gell Nice Post Angel! Keep us Posted on your Korean Regi. Sounds like you are staying on top of your Regimen.

@FoxxyLocs

Just Be Consistent and Stop in and Let Us know what/how you're doing. 

I also basically do the same Moisturize/Seal Routine (twice a day), but posting helps keep me accountable and helps me get through all the Oils I want to use up. So, keep posting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2011)

Moisturized with SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream.  Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2011)

I used my oil blend for a scalp massage before my cleansing routine. I found CDs Lisas hair elixir in my moms stash and used it in my prepoo. Before dcing applied it to my hair. I smelled like a medicine cabinet when i rinsed it out. After I read the bottle I was supposed to use it for a hot for 3 to 5 minutes  

Been applying my leavein with my oil blend 1x to 2x daily. I did a scalp massage with my oil blend today. My scalp was tender on Friday but it has felt good yesterday and today. No sign of dryness, tightness or burning. I am pleased.

Will use Lisas Elixir properly this weekend for a hot


----------



## Brownie518 (May 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I used my oil blend for a scalp massage before my cleansing routine. I found CDs Lisas hair elixir in my moms stash and used it in my prepoo. Before dcing applied it to my hair.* I smelled like a medicine cabinet when i rinsed it out*. After I read the bottle I was supposed to use it for a hot for 3 to 5 minutes
> 
> Will use Lisas Elixir properly this weekend for a hot



...........


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> ...........


 
Yes readin is fundamental   But if its stankie it must be workin right?


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 17, 2011)

My hair is so juicy, my coworker keeps teasing me about having a "curl". I told her I've never had one of those, EVER!!  I did the "greenhouse" treatment and wrapped my hair in saran wrap covered with a stocking cap over night. It left it moisturized so I am doing the same thing again tonight. I will do it every other night until I wash again.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (May 17, 2011)

Oh goodness im late! Well.....still using my grapeseed oil, olive oil, and shea oil for now.


----------



## An_gell (May 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @An_gell Nice Post Angel! Keep us Posted on your Korean Regi. Sounds like you are staying on top of your Regimen.
> 
> @FoxxyLocs
> 
> ...



@ IDareT'sHair, I will definitely do that.  This thread is helping me so much to keep up the oil rinsing as much as possible.


----------



## Lita (May 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Yes readin is fundamental   But if its stankie it must be workin right?



faithVA I'm seeing that the stinky stuff works BEST....lol...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Man, I tell yall it's been soooo hard to keep up my reggie here in Korea, too much to do on the weekends. I'm always busy doing somethin on Friday and Sat that I haven't really done a thorough deep condition or ayurvedic paste in about a month.  The good news is my hair seems to be prospering from the low manipulation..lol!!
> 
> So tonight I cowashed with AO White Camelia I love this conditioner it smooths my hair down so good and moisturizes it very well and then I sealed in the moisture with some Blue Magic Coconut Oil grease. I just realized my hair loves this grease, it makes my hair pliable and ends super soft. I was reading this article by Curly Nikki and it discussed that for some mineral oil is best suited for sealing and that if you don't seal properly you might as well not moisturize. She also said some plant based oils aren't good for sealing for some textures as well. So I got to thinking how lighter oils just aren't working for me for sealing and my hair seems to like heavy things for sealing so I brought some Blue magic. For awhile I was using vaseline and it didn't really make my hair soft just sticky and oily, but I find that blue magic soaks in my hair over the course of the day. Guess my hair just needed somethin heavier. Can't believe I was sleeping on Blue Magic, it's so weird cuz it seems like the simplier my reggie is the more retention I see.


 
I remember blue magic.   Thanks for this post. I haven't figured out the key to moisturizing and sealing yet for my hair so I am still playing around with some things. I had stopped sealing because it wasn't doing anything but making my hair greasy. Not sure yet whether my hair likes the light, the heavy or the light followed by the heavy. But after my experimentation I wil definitely try to remember Blue Magic if I find my hair likes heavier stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2011)

faithVA  Enjoyed your Post about the CD Lisa's Hair Exlir.  I used this up during our 1st Challenge.  

I loved how it worked as a Hot Oil Treatment.  It was very soothing and stimulating.

prettyhair73  Good Post re: _Greenhouse Effect_.  I've been doing this under my Wig on wash day.  Apply Oil(s), Plastic Caps, Du-rag & Wig.


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2011)

Did a HOT with sweet almond oil, rinsed, then cowashed.


----------



## choctaw (May 17, 2011)

Oiled hair with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil and covered with plastic cap. Saturated oiled hair with conditioner and covered with plastic cap. My hair and scalp feels good marinating under oils and conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2011)

Sealed Tonight with HV Avosoya Oil.

May do a HOT under my Wig tomorrow with EVOO or Safflower Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2011)

I came in from the pouring rain, moisturized with BFH Mango Avocado leave in and sealed with my Ceramide mix (hemp, rice bran, walnut, safflower, and jbco).


----------



## Ruby True (May 17, 2011)

Recovering from the gym. Mixed some infusium + water+taliah wajid moisturizer +  apoghee green tea in a spray bottle will use and  seal with oil mix.  I must be a mad scientist at heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2011)

Ruby True said:


> Recovering from the gym. Mixed some infusium + water+taliah wajid moisturizer + apoghee green tea in a spray bottle will use and seal with oil mix. *I must be a mad scientist at heart.*


 
Ruby True

I Agree  Or you must be hangin' out with Lita

That Combo sounds good.


----------



## An_gell (May 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I remember blue magic.  Thanks for this post. I haven't figured out the key to moisturizing and sealing yet for my hair so I am still playing around with some things. I had stopped sealing because it wasn't doing anything but making my hair greasy. Not sure yet whether my hair likes the light, the heavy or the light followed by the heavy. But after my experimentation I wil definitely try to remember Blue Magic if I find my hair likes heavier stuff.


 

faithVA- I understand what you mean. I would always try to seal with an oil, but it just seemed like and extra step for me and I didn't see anything different about my hair doing it.  So somedays I would just moisturize and just tie down my hair with a scarf and good and of course by the end of the day it would be dry.  So I started experimenting with vaseline and didn't like that, so I tried unpetroleum jelly and that worked very well don't know why I stopped using it.  Oh yeah I stopped because I started using qhemet heavy cream and that plus the unpetroleum made my hair way too oily.  What I did notice while using heavier greasies to seal was that my hair actually held moisture longer and my hair looked smooth like it was sealed.  But again I jumped on bandwagons and went away from that even though it worked.  But I'm going back to the heavier greases and sticking to it cuz it works.

Over the course of this journey I have learned that I need to listen to my hair.  I was cowashing 3 times a week and I have dropped to two, because it took me 8 months to realize it was doin more harm than good for me.  It was good as far as moisture, but the manipulation was killing my retention.  Since I stopped that over the last month and a half it really seems like my hair has taken off as far as growth and retention.  I also stopped combing everyday just on wash days and detangle once a week.  I am finger combing most of the time and I had to get rid of my tangle teaser because the combs were bending so I invested in a hercules saggman seamless comb. And these things have improved my hair retention and with the growth aides I can now see some growth.  So from here on out I'm gonna do what my hair tells me.  Today was a good day with the blue magic it's smooth/shiny no fly aways I didn't even re-bun my hair this morning cuz it was still neat and moisturized from last night.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Oiled hair with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil and covered with plastic cap. *Saturated oiled hair with conditioner and covered with plastic cap*. My hair and scalp feels good marinating under oils and conditioner.



choctaw - I do the same...really works well for me!! 

I'm about to put a little Healthy hair butta on my nape and edges and seal up with some JBCO/Emu.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to put a little Healthy hair butta on my nape and edges and seal up with some JBCO/Emu.*


 
Brownie518

Gone & Tap It!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gone & Tap It!




.........


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

An_gell;13452403 so I tried unpetroleum jelly and that worked very well ... What I did notice while using heavier greasies to seal was that my hair actually held moisture longer and my hair looked smooth like it was sealed. 
 
Over the course of this journey I have learned that I need to listen to my hair. I was cowashing 3 times a week and I have dropped to two said:
			
		

> An_gell, The info about cowashing was interesting. I never considered the xtra manipulation needed.   And I may have seen unpetreloeum jelly but not sure. May check that out.
> 
> So far I am maintaining moisture without sealing. But I am considering some type of product for my ends to help them play more nicely. But it does come down to what you said - Listening to your hair.


----------



## leiah (May 17, 2011)

Oil rinsed with mustard oil
Sealed with hempseed


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

Ruby True said:


> Recovering from the gym. Mixed some infusium + water+taliah wajid moisturizer + apoghee green tea in a spray bottle will use and seal with oil mix. I must be a mad scientist at heart.


 

Thats some kind of mix right there.


----------



## Ruby True (May 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ruby True
> 
> I Agree  Or you must be hangin' out with Lita
> 
> That Combo sounds good.





faithVA said:


> Thats some kind of mix right there.



thanks tryin to be  greedy  and wanting the best of both worlds that's all


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ruby True
> 
> I Agree  Or you must be hangin' out with Lita
> 
> That Combo sounds good.








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 18, 2011)

Pre poo with Ayurvedic oil mix,washed with sulfate free poo,Used Herbal Hair Mask & I added pumpkin seed oil,Walnut oil,Mustard oil,Brahmi powder mixed in BF 5min,Dc with Darcy's pumpkin con 35min,Applied Shea Smoothie,lightly oiled my scalp with Mahabhringraj,Sealed with Sesame seed......JBCO on edges....Hair back in braids....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (May 18, 2011)

Rinsed out oil/conditioner mix, co-washed and detangled with shower comb. Final rinse with 2 tablespoons acv, 1 teaspoon tea tree oil in 1.75 liter warm water. Used turbie twist to absorb excess water. Oiled scalp and ends with argan oil, dried in 6 braids. Hair is soft, smooth & moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2011)

Evening Hot-Hottie Divas Of Hair

So today, I wore 2 Plastic Caps, Safflower Oil, a Du-Rag and My Wig to Work for a Improvised HOT.  

Came home and Co-washed.  Currently under the dryer.  Will use Pure Argan and Seal after drying with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.


----------



## choctaw (May 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Hot-Hottie Divas Of Hair
> 
> *So today, I wore 2 Plastic Caps, Safflower Oil, a Du-Rag and My Wig to Work for a Improvised HOT.  *
> 
> Came home and Co-washed.  Currently under the dryer.  Will use Pure Argan and Seal after drying with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.



girl, you done passed HOT ... you are on fiyah!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2011)

choctaw said:


> *girl, you done passed HOT ... you are on fiyah!!!! *


 
choctaw

Girl, it probably wasn't even 50 degrees here today

It's Cold & Rainy. 

I did this same procedure about a week ago and it got up to 80!.....


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2011)

Under the plastic cap with sweet almond oil right now. Will steam in a bit.


----------



## daaiyah (May 18, 2011)

Okay, my hemp seed oil came in yesterday.
WHY DIDN'T YALL TELL ME HOW NICE IT IS????
Sure, it's stinky at first. But
My hair today feels like young people's hair. Strong and soft and very nice.
I've been letting folks feel my hair all day....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2011)

daaiyah

Gurl......It's all that. Not only is it Chocked Full of Ceramides, it makes the Hair Very, very Shiny too.

Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 18, 2011)

Misted my hair with water and sealed ends with komaza scalp conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 18, 2011)

daaiyah said:


> Okay, my hemp seed oil came in yesterday.
> WHY DIDN'T YALL TELL ME HOW NICE IT IS????
> Sure, it's stinky at first. But
> My hair today feels like young people's hair. Strong and soft and very nice.
> I've been letting folks feel my hair all day....



@daayiah - Dont' you love it!!!  IDareT'sHair put me on that hemp seed and I haven't looked back. Great oil.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2011)

I did my weekly mid week scalp massage. I actually dislike massaging my scalp cuz is boring. But my oil blend smells soooo good. I love it. Going to add my leave in with oil blend later tonight to keep my hair moisturized.

I loooove being on the right track with my hair.


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2011)

Brownie518 - how are you using your hemp?

IDareT'sHair - I will lurk this challenge and drop in from time to time. I need to figure out what oils I have and how I will incorporate them to rid myself of the stash especially since I no longer mix oils in my conditioners. Off the top of my head I know I have, jojoba, evoo, evco, jbco, avocado, hemp, wheat germ and several others. I will be purchasing emu for the dh and try argan for myself to see if it trumphs my beloved avocado. After I use up everything, jbco (roots), avocado (sealing), and evco (to use on face, not hair) will stay in the stash. The rest will be phased out because I no longer need them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2011)

divachyk

Please, Lurk On! 

By all means.  You may come across some invaluable information that may help your Hair.


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2011)

Will do an overnight HOT with sweet almond oil.


----------



## cherry.a (May 19, 2011)

Applyed coconut oil to hair and scalp, then sealed with JBCO.


----------



## choctaw (May 19, 2011)

my arms are too short to box with amla brahmi maka paste ... I beat dat dog down with a coconut oil rinse. 

the hemp seed oil in that paste kept it juicy ...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 19, 2011)

Doing an overnight HOT/prepoo with my oil mix.


----------



## Ruby True (May 19, 2011)

Massaged scalp with JBCO, moisturized with my taliaphoginfusium mix lol and seal with oil mix ( evoo,evco,HOT six oil, hemp, mahabingraj,hibiscus etc. )


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2011)

divachyk - I have my hemp seed in a couple of mixes. One prepoo mix I have has that with some garlic oil, JBCO, amla oil, rice bran, and safflower. I also have one I seal with that has hemp with grapeseed, emu, walnut, and safflower. I also use it on its on to seal since it makes my hair so soft, silky, and shiny.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2011)

Ruby True said:


> Massaged scalp with JBCO, moisturized with my *taliaphoginfusium mix *lol and seal with oil mix ( evoo,evco,HOT six oil, hemp, mahabingraj,hibiscus etc. )



Ruby True - at first I was like wth is that???


----------



## Ruby True (May 19, 2011)

yea I know I just didnt want to type the whole thing out


----------



## againstallodds (May 19, 2011)

Just moisturized and sealed with hempseed oil. Very nutty scent... it  will definitely have to grow on me... :/


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2011)

i just moisturized with BFH Desert Castor Seed and sealed with Afroveda Jojoba Emu oil


----------



## prettyhair73 (May 19, 2011)

My hair is getting soooo long!! Still using my coconut mix and my mainstay Shea butter mix with all the other oils. I will probably do a scalp scrub and wash this weekend.


----------



## AlliCat (May 20, 2011)

drenched my hair in vatika oil after my co-wash tonight. ahh much needed moisture..


----------



## LovinCurls (May 20, 2011)

Tonight I'm going to massage *castor oil* into my scalp and edges very well. Then i'm doing my hot oil treatment with *coconut oil * and leave it overnight and shampoo it off tommorrow morning. Then make a protein conditioner with *olive oil*,avocado and conditioner. I love the bolded oils, they're my life lol.


----------



## Lita (May 20, 2011)

Dampen braids with rose-water,Ayurvedic JBCO mix on scalp,KBB Milk for moisture,Sealed with Walnut oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2011)

Moisturized with Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Butter and Sealed with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2011)

Evening Oil Beauties!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 20, 2011)

Oil rinsed with my hemp mix then moisturized and sealed with an oil mix from Jasmine's bath and beauty.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (May 20, 2011)

Got an EVCO/EVOO HOT in my hair right now. I'm going to try the Zen Detox Hair & Scalp Therapy:

http://www.jashbotanicals.com/products/detox-hair-scalp-therapy-p-21.html

I have some residual scab hair in my crown that is growing out. The scab hairs have irregular "bumps" on the shaft of the hair and are incredibly rough and wiry. On some strands, this is growing out and is just on the ends at various heights on the strand. On others, they are still like this at the root. It makes sense to me that this could be from damaged follicles. I'm going to try this scalp detox, and I've been researching oils to help heal my scalp/follicles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2011)

KittyMeowMeow

Ms. Kitty Please let us know how this treatment works for you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2011)

I just oiled up with JBCO/Emu mix.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2011)

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Got an EVCO/EVOO HOT in my hair right now. I'm going to try the Zen Detox Hair & Scalp Therapy:
> 
> http://www.jashbotanicals.com/products/detox-hair-scalp-therapy-p-21.html
> 
> I have some residual scab hair in my crown that is growing out. The scab hairs have irregular "bumps" on the shaft of the hair and are incredibly rough and wiry. On some strands, this is growing out and is just on the ends at various heights on the strand. On others, they are still like this at the root. It makes sense to me that this could be from damaged follicles. I'm going to try this scalp detox, and I've been researching oils to help heal my scalp/follicles.


 
My hair at my crown feels similar. I had never heard of scab hair or thought about my scalp being damaged  I am working on healing my scalp as well. Please keep us updated on your scalp detox. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2011)

I have been oiling this week with moeske, garlic oil, tonight i will use vatika frosting.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2011)

Ltown - what is moeske? I've been meaning to ask you...


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2011)

I did a scalp massage with my oil blend and then did a HOT with the CD's Lisa's Hair Elixir. Its supposed to stay in for 5 minutes but I decided to leave it in while I ate. Man does that stuff have a tingle. I actually applied shampoo and conditioned on dry hair. By the time I applied both, it felt like a hole was going to burn in my head.


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown - what is moeske? I've been meaning to ask you...



Brownie518, you know i miss spelled all the time using this ipad, its Mozeke amla herbal infusion.  Sorry:blush


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2011)

Ltown said:


> @Brownie518, you know i miss spelled all the time using this ipad, its Mozeke amla herbal infusion.  Sorry:blush



Ltown

Oh!!  Okay! I love that oil! 

How do you like that Ipad? Did you get it in place of a laptop?


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown
> 
> Oh!!  Okay! I love that oil!
> 
> How do you like that Ipad? Did you get it in place of a laptop?



Brownie518,  its nice because it smaller than laptop, and  you can put it in you purse, but the downside is i take classes so can't do papers, adobe or pdf apple don't allow.  I don't know if the ipad2 allows more but doubt it, apples want to charge you for everything.  They offer stands, keyboard etc..so if I can do over and trade i would get a laptop.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (May 20, 2011)

Y'all, I am in LOVE with this Zen Scalp & Hair Detox Therapy! 

So, I had left some EVCO to soak on my hair since yesterday, and then put some EVOO on my dry areas, did a scalp massage with EVOO (great cleansing oil) and baggied my dry areas & covered with a towel for like an hour or so.

I mixed the ZSHDT with water to a creamy mud, applied to my scalp & hair & massaged my scalp. Within a few minutes, _*my scalp felt like it was breathing fresh air*_. It just felt incredible! 

After about 15 mins, I got into a hot bath, with candles, incense, bath oil, etc as she suggests (next time I'll get in sooner). I assume this is to open up the pores and for the steam. I closed the shower curtains to create a steamy chamber (opening them when it got too hot) and sipped on ice water. It was a wonderful, relaxing spa like experience. My skin was lightly sweating, and I could feel my scalp opening up. Aaaaahhhh….

I rinsed it out under warm water in the shower (it says to dip your head in the bath but I didn't want to do that). *As I touched my scalp to gently massage it out, I said, out loud "Ohhhhh my god"…*

_*My hair felt unbelievable! Clean, smooth, soooo soft, but strong, and it seemed to hang straighter/more stretched. I thought I knew what "clean but not stripped" meant before this. I didn't- THIS is it. My scalp felt clean and soft.*_ I didn't use conditioner b/c my hair felt so great (will use it next time on dry areas), braided my hair, and airdryed in a towel, my scalp breathing contentedly underneath.

I kept lifting off my towel to feel my hair as it dried. It felt sooooo soft and brand new, like a baby's hair. My braids also looked very long- much longer than they usually look as I am airdrying. I've just put in my butters and oils, and braided it back up. The true test will be how it looks tomorrow and throughout the week (and it'll be months before I know if this helped my scab hair, if I can even tell), but I am already thrilled with this, and can't wait to do the next one!

By the way, this is the review that got me to try it: http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2009/04/detox-your-hair-from-chemical-relaxers.html

I bought it off the Morocco Method site, and shipping was fast (maybe 2 days?): https://morroccomethod.com/en/shop?...age.tpl&product_id=57&category_id=16&vmcchk=1


----------



## leiah (May 21, 2011)

Tonight prepooing in a baggie with bhringraj oil on scalp, amla/black seed oil and vatika on length


----------



## An_gell (May 21, 2011)

Last night I pre-oiled my hair with coconut oil and put my conditioning cap on for an hr.  Then I applied cassia which I prepared with bottled water and added some of BF Nourish scalp butter in the mix. After applying it I put my hair in two ponytails and applied a plastic conditioning cap and left on for about 2 hrs and cowashed off with Tresseme Naturals nourishing conditioner.  My hair was so soft and moisturized after that I started not to deep condition, but I haven't in awhile so I deep conditioned with HV Sitrinillah under my steamer for 15 mins, rinsed and sealed in moisture with blue magic and braided it into two ponytails to air dry.

Today, I unbraided and lightly detangled with my fingers.  I didn't do a thorough detangle just enough to stretch my hair a little as well as remove the rest of the shed hair.  Then moisturized each section with Oyin hair dew and sealed with blue magic and put my hair in a bun.  Hope to keep it like this for the next 2 days.


----------



## An_gell (May 21, 2011)

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Y'all, I am in LOVE with this Zen Scalp & Hair Detox Therapy!
> 
> So, I had left some EVCO to soak on my hair since yesterday, and then put some EVOO on my dry areas, did a scalp massage with EVOO (great cleansing oil) and baggied my dry areas & covered with a towel for like an hour or so.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that review. I might have to get some of that..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2011)

Moisturizing & Sealing with Enso Naturals Butter and Enso Naturals Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (May 21, 2011)

Did a HOT then an oil rinse with shikakai oil.


----------



## choctaw (May 21, 2011)

moisturized hair with rosewater, infusium 23, castor oil blend in spray bottle.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 21, 2011)

Did a HOT today with grapeseed evoo and evco.


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2011)

Decided to do an overnight HOT with evco. Wash day tomorrow.


----------



## Ijanei (May 22, 2011)

_Hope I'm not to late to join. Oils I am currently using: Castor oil, cedarwood, rosemary, wintergreen and evoo
Later today, I am going to cater to my hair with a hot treatment. Going to see how this all pays off
hhg_


----------



## destine2grow (May 22, 2011)

Did an HOT last night with EVOO and sealed with EVOO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2011)

Moisturized today with Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Butter.  Sealed with Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum.


----------



## Ltown (May 22, 2011)

I did a overnight garlic oil treatment last night its helping my shedding.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2011)

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Y'all, I am in LOVE with this Zen Scalp & Hair Detox Therapy!
> 
> So, I had left some EVCO to soak on my hair since yesterday, and then put some EVOO on my dry areas, did a scalp massage with EVOO (great cleansing oil) and baggied my dry areas & covered with a towel for like an hour or so.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for intro to this product and for the review. I only get to buy 1 product a month and I think this will be it. I will order it tonight and maybe I will get it by the weekend and have some fun over the holiday.


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2011)

Doing a HOT right now with sweet almond oil then I will rinse with warm water.


----------



## Lita (May 22, 2011)

Pre poo oil mix,washed with sulfate free poo,Hibiscus powder,Brahmi powder,Gotu kola powder,Burdock root powder,Yogurt powder Goat milk powder & TW con mix together & left in for 10min,Dc RedKen for 30 min,KBB milk,Sealed with Sesame seed oil...Lightly oiled my scalp..JBCO mix..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AlliCat (May 22, 2011)

Getting cornrows soon, I'm going to encorporate daily ends oiling into my cornrow reggie


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 22, 2011)

Cowashed with HEHH, on damp hair sealed with hempseed and grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## AlliCat (May 22, 2011)

Oiled my ends with Jojoba


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2011)

KittyMeowMeow, its 3 days later. How is your hair feeling now? What have you done to it in the past 3 days?

Just curious


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2011)

Used Pure Argan with my Leave-In (under the dryer now)

Will M&S with Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Butter and Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Hair Serum.


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2011)

Will be doing an overnight HOT with sweet almond oil.


----------



## AlliCat (May 24, 2011)

Oiled my ends and scalp with JBCO and peppermint oil mix after co-washing. Loving the tingle


----------



## greenandchic (May 24, 2011)

I would like to join.  

Tonight I'm sleeping with my homemade DC (Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine mixed with 1 tbsp. shea butter and 1 tbsp Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir (oil)).

Oils I normally use:

Castor
Coconut
Jojoba
Hemp Seed

Looking for other oils to do HOT with eventually...


----------



## Amazhaan (May 24, 2011)

I M&S with Apricot kernel seed oil last night. 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 24, 2011)

Still doing oil prepoos before each wash (shampoo or co-wash). Started sealing my ends with castor oil instead of coconut. I like!


----------



## choctaw (May 24, 2011)

Deep conditioned with ayurvedic paste (amla powder mixed with maka/brahmi/fenugreek/hibiscus tea and mustard oil. Rinsed out paste with water; oil rinse with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil; final rinse with 1 tablespoon acv, 1 cc tea tree oil diluted in 1.75 liter water; oil scalp, edges, ends with argan oil; apply Miss Jessie’s Buttercreme, end with 2 strand twists.


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, for those that seal with oils what kind of moisturizer are you using? I have been using kckt but I'm making some changes to my moisturizer. TIA!


----------



## JerriBlank (May 24, 2011)

Going to go pick up a new bottle of Anita Grant sapote castor oil today.. I'm in braids,so what I'm gonna do is add some Oyin hair dew,and a few pumps of the AG sapote to my braid spray. My hair needs that extra lubrication in extensions.


----------



## TruMe (May 24, 2011)

FoxxyLocs - How do you like the oil rinse/co-wash combination?  I haven't tried, I just do an oil rinse when I am shampooing.  Do you use less oil in order to not end up with too oily of hair or does it seem to work out the same?  I may need to try this.  Thanks!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 24, 2011)

TruMe said:


> FoxxyLocs - How do you like the oil rinse/co-wash combination?  I haven't tried, I just do an oil rinse when I am shampooing.  Do you use less oil in order to not end up with too oily of hair or does it seem to work out the same?  I may need to try this.  Thanks!!



I do an overnight prepoo before each wash, then I rinse for a few minutes before I start washing. It's been working out well with my co-washes. I wet bun and leave the same bun in for 3-5 days. When I take it down my hair feels moisturized and it's not matted at all. Not sure if thats because of the oil or what, but it hasn't ben hard to detangle.


----------



## cherry.a (May 24, 2011)

shampooed & conditioned my hair, then applyed EVCO and sealed w/ JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2011)

:welcome3:

greenandchic

Glad to have you!


----------



## againstallodds (May 24, 2011)

just applied a bit of hemp seed oil to the length of my hair and oiled my ends.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2011)

I moisturized with BFH Desert Castor Seed moisturizer and sealed up with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2011)

M&S'ed tonight with Enso Naturals Butta' & Oil.


----------



## An_gell (May 24, 2011)

Hi ladies! So I been tryin to wash my hair once or twice a week, but this Korean heat ain't no joke so imma have to do it at least twice a week.  I washed my hair on Sat, and by Monday it was so parched and I tried to save it by just adding somemore water and sealing but that didn't work so I co-washed last night. I used BF Cotton Marshmallow cleansing conditioner and sealed with BM.  I made sure to add a leave-in conditioner under the BM to hopefully help with moisture and it feels much better today.


----------



## Shay72 (May 25, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Hi everyone, for those that seal with oils what kind of moisturizer are you using? I have been using kckt but I'm making some changes to my moisturizer. TIA!


I'm using one of the following:
Oyin's Hair Dew
Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion
Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Cream
Hairveda's Whipped Ends



TruMe said:


> @FoxxyLocs - How do you like the oil rinse/co-wash combination? I haven't tried, I just do an oil rinse when I am shampooing. Do you use less oil in order to not end up with too oily of hair or does it seem to work out the same? I may need to try this. Thanks!!


I know you didn't ask me but I oil rinse and follow with a cowash about 3 times a week. Oiliness is not an issue.


----------



## greenandchic (May 25, 2011)

Rinsed out the DC I made last night and did a WnG.  I sealed my hair with Zipporah Beauty Delight My Hair Leave in Cream (which is more like a light whipped butter) and sealed the ends with their Delight My Hair Butter.  I'm going to put it in a pineapple tonight...


----------



## choctaw (May 25, 2011)

moisturized with mix of rosewater, infusium 23, castor oil. oiled edges and ends with mustard oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2011)

An_gell

You might try Baggying to see if you can retain a little more Moisture with a Spritz of some kind and Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2011)

Evening Divas of Hair!

M&S'ed with Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Butter & Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 25, 2011)

I have been a very bad girl this last week. All I did was cowash....no M&S no HOT, no DC.....my hair is prob dry as a biscuit in these braids. So tonight I go all out.....and treat my hair nicely, once they are no emergencies that I need to go to work for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2011)

bajandoc86

   

At_ "Dry as a Biscuit"_


----------



## chelseatiara (May 25, 2011)

airdrying with grapeseed oil = thickness and enough straightness to pass


----------



## An_gell (May 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair, thank you sooo much for that suggestion I completely forgot about bagging but imma try it for sure because I'm trying to stay no this low manipulation as my hair seems to love this the most and is retaining well.  Thanks again,hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2011)

An_gell

I enjoy baggying when I have a lot of NG coming in.  It does help retain moisture.

Good Luck holding that Moisture in.  I can't even imagine.


----------



## greenandchic (May 25, 2011)

Day II WnG:

Oiled my edges with Zipporah Delight My Hair Butter before going to the gym.  It helps keep the sweat off at least a little...

Oiled my scalp yesterday with castor oil (undiluted).


----------



## An_gell (May 25, 2011)

Got my order from healingherbsbyrene, I love the herbal mist but kinda side-eyeing the roots of coconut, because when I could have sworn when I ordered it the website didn't say nothing about coconut and aloe spray but it's mixed with aloe and my hair doesn't care for it that much.  But anyway, last night I moisturized with Qhemet's Burdock root cream and sealed my ends with nature's blessing hair grease and I love my hair today it's so soft and the grease actually absorbed into my hair but it looks shiny and well moisturized.  I think this is a great combo together, I'm trying to keep this bun in until tomorrow night and then I will do an oil rinse on saturday and that's it.


----------



## choctaw (May 25, 2011)

Pre-poo on dry hair with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil. Shampoo. Condition & detangle with shower comb. Final rinse with aloe vera juice and honey diluted in water. Oil  scalp and hair with maka brahmi hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil. Distribute Miss Jessie’s Buttercreme with denman d31 brush. Double strand twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2011)

choctaw said:


> *Pre-poo on dry hair with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil. Shampoo. Condition & detangle with shower comb. Final rinse with aloe vera juice and honey diluted in water. Oil scalp and hair with maka brahmi hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil. Distribute Miss Jessie’s Buttercreme with denman d31 brush. Double strand twist.*


 
choctaw

This ALL Sounds very Nice.


----------



## Shay72 (May 25, 2011)

My schedule is a bit of a mess this time of year. Unlike last year at this time I have done some preplanning. I steamed with sweet almond oil this morning and followed with a cowash.


----------



## greenandchic (May 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw
> 
> This ALL Sounds very Nice.



ITA! I want some of that!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 26, 2011)

I've been keeping it pretty simple. A spritz with my leave in and sealing with castor oil. Rocking Ceilie plaits right now though I usually do 2strand twists.

I'm trying something a bit different. Since I work out of my home, I'm leaving my well moisturized plaits in and spritzing just the ends and sealing with castor oil. So far so good.


----------



## cherry.a (May 26, 2011)

I airdrying my hair with almond oil and JBCO.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 26, 2011)

So.....had emergencies at work. sigh. No hair time last night .

Hence....right now I am DC-ing with Alter Ego garlic condish, after washing scalp & braids with diluted CON (green bottle). After DC i will allow to air dry till 75%dry, oil scalp with mix of MT,JBCO & peppermint oil. Spray braids with aloe vera juice/water/glycerin mix and seal with my hempseed/grapeseed oil mix .

As you can see....i gots lotsa mixes 

Oh! btw, I received my SAA and hydrolysed wheat protein, so imma add that to my moisturizing mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2011)

bajandoc86

Girl, I 'bout to put you up there with the other Mixtresses: Lita JerriBlank choctaw KittyMeowMeow Ltown and some of the other Queens of the Mix-Masters in this Thread.

Ya'll Gets Busy with these Oils.  Ya'll Be Mixin' It Up!:notworthy


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2011)

I moisturized and oiled up with my JBCO/Emu mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2011)

I Oiled Up with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 26, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> Girl, I 'bout to put you up there with the other Mixtresses: Lita JerriBlank choctaw KittyMeowMeow Ltown and some of the other Queens of the Mix-Masters in this Thread.
> 
> Ya'll Gets Busy with these Oils.  Ya'll Be Mixin' It Up!:notworthy




I had to water down my Anita Grant sapote castor with some of that refined argan oil from fnwl. Remember the purchase I was complaining about? 
Well it turned our okay since I'm using it as a carrier oil to the AG sapote. That stuff is too expensive to be pumping out all willy nilly. So I mixed a small amount into the argan,then proceeded to distribute that between about 4 bottles of braid spray. I'm happy about that! About to use some braid spray jazzed up with the argan/AG mix,then run a little bitty bit of the AG over my braids to kinda seal.


----------



## theneolution (May 26, 2011)

I`ve been keeping up with my scalp massages and sealing -- this is probably my only challenge I`m not completely failing at right now.  Haha.

I`ll be using the remainder of my Jojoba/Lemon/Eucalyptus oil mixture with my deep conditioner this weekend -- switching over to JBCO for scalp massages and sealing, but I hear regular Castor oil has the same effect, so once I finish the JBCO, I`ll probably be seeking that out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2011)

JerriBlank

Gurl...You got me wanting that Anita Grant Oil. ...


----------



## choctaw (May 26, 2011)

Oil rinse with mustard oil. Conditioned and detangled with shower comb. Final rinse with aloe vera juice & gallberry honey diluted in warm water. Oiled scalp and hair with maka brahmi hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil. Applying Miss Jessie's Buttercreme and will finish with twists.


----------



## choctaw (May 26, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JerriBlank
> 
> Gurl...You got me wanting that Anita Grant Oil. ...



you are going to oil rinse daily for the rest this year and still NOT finish your stash


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2011)

I took out my twists and applied my oil blend and gave myself a scalp massage. I then twisted my hair back up. My scalp is doing so much better. I took down the twists in my crown area with no tangled hair and no pulling. This is a first. I think even my edges may be filling in. 

I am supposed to take my 30 day scalp pictures this weekend. I am hopeful I see progress. The few times I looked the thinning spot seemed smaller.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 26, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Oiled Up with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum.



IDareT'sHair how are the Enso products going? I looked on the website and the ingredients for ALL their products sound soooo yummy!!!


----------



## Lita (May 27, 2011)

Dampen my braids with water/applied Yucca Thickening growth Milk/Lightly oiled my scalp with JBCO mix/Sealed with Walnut oil..Hair back in twist...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2011)

bajandoc86

I like that Oil real well.  Haven't tried the DC'er yet.  The Olive & Honey Butter is very thick and probably better suited for Cooler/Colder weather.  It's a little 'heavy' but nice also.  Those are the only 3 things I have:  Butter, Oil, & DC'er.  So far, it's a nice line.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JerriBlank
> 
> Gurl...You got me wanting that Anita Grant Oil. ...


GEEETTTT IT,GEEETTT IT!!!
I'm honestly having to force myself to use my other oils right about now. 

You should gift it to yourself when the challenge is over for sticking with it!!


----------



## greenandchic (May 27, 2011)

JerriBlank What's the difference between the Anita Grant castor oil and say....the regular  brands you can get a a natural/health food store?

Wondering if its worth the investment.


----------



## Meritamen (May 27, 2011)

My mom was upset at me yesterday for taking the kitchen olive oil for my hair. She was trying to make a stir fry and couldn't find it. I told her time and time again that the goodness of evoo is waster when used as a frying oil. Anyway, I have to go get my own bottle now.

Still haven't washed my hair. Yesterday, I dampened it with water, then went to town saturating it with the coconut/sesame oil mix, and then cornrowed it. My hair still feels super soft in its braids. I need to learn to be more gentle with combing though; I know I ripped and broke off some of my hair while combing each section. My crown is the worst off since it is more fine. Must learn patience. *_sigh_*


----------



## JerriBlank (May 27, 2011)

greenandchic,the first ingredient in this oil is sapote oil. Castor oil is next. It also has murumuru butter, wheat germ oil, Japanese camellia kissi oil, as well as behentrimonium methosulfate,which is and excellent detangler ! It is more than regular castor oil.. These are not all of the ingredients,just some notable ones. I'll try  to find the whole list online for you. BRB!


----------



## greenandchic (May 27, 2011)

JerriBlank  I found this one, but not sure if its the whole ingredient list...

Thanks for your help!

http://hairrogant.com/shop/Anita-Grant-Organic-Castor-Hair-Oil.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2011)

Ravengirl

Yeah...You better pick you a small bottle of EVOO for your Hair. .... 

Nice Post.  The Coconut/Sesame Mix sounds interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!

I'm in the process of doing my Hair.  I'll use Pure Argan & Enso Marshmallow & Moss.

I may do a Final Oil Rinse with EVOO tho'


----------



## Meritamen (May 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ravengirl
> 
> Yeah...You better pick you a small bottle of EVOO for your Hair. ....
> 
> Nice Post.  The Coconut/Sesame Mix sounds interesting.


The funny thing is she automatically knew it was me who took it. I just forgot to put it back. lol

I originally bought the sesame oil for oil pulling which I only did twice because it takes forever and I lack patience.  So to use it up I have been mixing it with coconut oil. It turned out to be a great combo - my hair feels strong but soft... might buy more.  I have no idea what sesame oil actually does for the hair but it seems to keep the hair soft and not feeling like straw which the coconut oil can sometimes do.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2011)

I will be doing an overnight HOT with amla oil.


----------



## greenandchic (May 27, 2011)

Ravengirl IDareT'sHair - You can get a really good deal on organic EVOO at Costco in a 51 oz bottle.  

Ravengirl My hair likes sesame seed oil too.  I use _that _to cook with generally and EVOO as a non cooking oil.  

_______

Last night I made a butter out of about 2 oz of raw shea butter, 1 oz of aloe vera gel, 1 tbsp coconut and 1 tbsp sesame oil.  Twisted my hair with it after oiling my scalp with castor oil mixed with SM Elixir.


----------



## greenandchic (May 27, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> I will be doing an overnight HOT with amla oil.



Did you buy it or make your own?


----------



## Meritamen (May 27, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> @Ravengirl @IDareT'sHair - You can get a really good deal on organic EVOO at Costco in a 51 oz bottle.
> 
> @Ravengirl My hair likes sesame seed oil too.  I use _that _to cook with generally and EVOO as a non cooking oil.
> 
> ...


Does the sesame oil leave a nutty flavor in food or does it have a neutral taste?

That butter sounds really good... been wanting to make a new butter/oil mix, does it give any hold to the twists?


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Did you buy it or make your own?


 
I bought it from:
www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2011)

I moisturized and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and Oil


----------



## greenandchic (May 27, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Does the sesame oil leave a nutty flavor in food or does it have a neutral taste?
> 
> That butter sounds really good... been wanting to make a new butter/oil mix, does it give any hold to the twists?



Its pretty neutral in taste.  The smoke point is pretty high which makes it ideal for stir frys, etc.  The toasted sesame oil has a flavor for sure though.  

I twisted my hair for a twist out so that I can put it in a bun.  I generally don't twist my hair to wear.  I only did 8 large twists to put my hair away for the night.  The butter I made doesn't have a lot of hold due to the oils and aloe vera gel.


----------



## choctaw (May 28, 2011)

I am doing my first Ayur Rajasthani henna today. Ayur contains rajasthani henna, amla and shikakai powders. I made a paste using coconut cream, tea tree oil and ayurvedic tea (bhuym amalaki, brahmi, fenugreek, hibiscus and maka). I sprayed my hair with distilled water, applied Parachute coconut oil and then applied the henna paste. Will leave it on for several hours and wash out. I don't know how much henna is in the Ayur blend but the paste is smoooooooooooooth and the tea tree oil is relaxing


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2011)

Still got amla oil in from last night, will tea rinse, and follow with a cowash at some point today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2011)

Oiled my Length today with a Nice Oil Blend I got from Ltown.  

Thanks Again Lady!

It has Nettle, Burdock, Horsetail, EVOO, EVCO and Avocado.  It is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## choctaw (May 28, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oiled my Length today with a Nice Oil Blend I got from Ltown.
> 
> Thanks Again Lady!
> 
> It has Nettle, Burdock, Horsetail, EVOO, EVCO and Avocado.  It is absolutely wonderful.



Chile, go break me off a switch ... you did NOT get another oil 

.... otay .... it does sound good


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2011)

I did a HOT with CD Lisa's Hair Elixir. I think I only have 2 or uses left. I swear I think that stuff is so strong it could blind you. Don't think I will repurchase but will try to make a less intense version myself. Did a mini scalp massage with the HOT and while shampooing.

Afte I cleansed my hair I oiled my scalp with my oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2011)

choctaw

It was gifted to me. 

And Ltown makes the best infused oils ever.  It's wonderful.

I did use up a 4 ounce bottle of Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum.  (I do have a back-up of this one tho').


----------



## choctaw (May 28, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw
> 
> It was gifted to me.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair,

The infusion from Ltown sounds wonderful. You are too well raised to refuse a gift like that. Enjoy


----------



## choctaw (May 28, 2011)

I washed the ayur rajsathani henna paste out after several hours. This was the first time I used coconut cream with ayurvedic powders and it rinsed out quickly in a few minutes. I oiled my edges and ends with maka brahmi hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil, sectioned hair with fingers to apply eco custard (eco krystal styling gel, evco, evoo, castor oil, liquid lecithin and aloe vera  gel) and ended with twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2011)

choctaw

You Challenge the Intellectual Side of us and cause us to want to research the things you use.

You're a Wealth of Knowledge.


----------



## An_gell (May 29, 2011)

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is enjoyin their holiday weekend!  I did an HOT with HV Cocosta hair oil and applied some Nioxin Scalp Therapy (finally got the 33 oz bottle I ordered from drugstore.com back in Apr..smh) ova that and baggied for a couple hours.  I cowashed that out with Tresseme naturals and sealed in the moisture with Natures blessing grease and tied my hair down for the night.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 29, 2011)

last night i was doing SO's hair for church..

Him: Whats this green oil?
Me: It's grapeseed oil.
Him: Grapes arent green 
Me: Mmm hmm now put my oil back 
Him: But i want you to use this on my hair
Me: Nu UH! you aint worth my grapeseed oil! 
Him: 

lol he know better than to mess with the good stuff! He better go get that olive oil and sit down somewhere!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2011)

chelseatiara

Girl........Gone & Let that Man Use that Grapeseed Oil!    

_*cute post*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2011)

Moisturized with Hydtatherma Follicle Booster, Protein L-I.  Oiled Up with Ltown's Oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2011)

Anticipating another hot-arse day todayerplexed.....somebody save me. Thinking about doing a black tea rinse today, then DC, then moisturise and seal with the hempseed oil. Thank God I work in OT so I can DC under my theatre cap, and no one will notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2011)

Mositurized with Hydratherma Naturals Spritz & L-I for the Evening.  Sealed up with HV Avosoya Oil


----------



## Ruby True (May 29, 2011)

Dced on dry hair, did a black tea rinse and sealed with oil mix


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> last night i was doing SO's hair for church..
> 
> Him: Whats this green oil?
> Me: It's grapeseed oil.
> ...






I moisturized with HTN Lotion and sealed with HTN oil.


----------



## greenandchic (May 30, 2011)

Day 6 hair wearing it in a loose twist-out bun.

Day: Sealed ends with Alba Kukui Nut Organic Body Oil and sprayed bun with Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir. 

Evening: Pre pooed hair with coconut and more of that body oil before shampooing...


----------



## choctaw (May 30, 2011)

Moisturized with spray bottle: rosewater, infusium 23, castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2011)

Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Leave-In.  Will Seal with HV Avosoya Oil


----------



## Ijanei (May 30, 2011)

_going to do a treatment tonight after my 12 hr shift (smh)....I love the how soft my hair is with the oil rinses. I should have gotten on this a long time ago._


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2011)

Doing a HOT right now with sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _going to do a treatment tonight after my 12 hr shift (smh)....*I love the how soft my hair is with the oil rinses. I should have gotten on this a long time ago.*_


 
Ijanei

I Agree.  I love Oil Rinses.  And I had all those Oils just sitting there. 

Who Knew??!


----------



## WriterGirl (May 30, 2011)

Did a HOT with an oil mix of jojoba and castor oil with a little glycerin. Basically could of went as outside -- so dang hot and miserable.


----------



## Ijanei (May 30, 2011)

_IDareT'sHair do you use Aloe Vera Gel? Idk how everyone else is using it. Do you do it the same way and what is the benefit from it?_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _@IDareT'sHair *do you use Aloe Vera Gel?* Idk how everyone else is using it. Do you do it the same way and what is the benefit from it?_


 
Ijanei

I do not.  I used it a few summer's back when I was phony-bunning to slick down edges etc....(instead of Gel), but no, I don't use it.


----------



## Lita (May 30, 2011)

Saturday-I pre poo with Mustard & Coffee oil,Washed with sulfate free poo,Dc with Design Essentials moisturizing sulfate free cond,BF desert leave-in,Towards the ends applied coconut hair cream,Lightly sealed with Sesame seed oil...Lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix...Hair is nice,soft & not weighred down....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2011)

I'm using garlic oil as prepoo, and claudia montega bay as seal right.


----------



## greenandchic (May 31, 2011)

Last night - today: treatment day! 

*Pre-pooed: *with Pre pooed hair with coconut oil and Alba Kukui Nut Organic Body Oil

*Shampoo*: Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo

*Treatment*: Henna gloss overnight

*Co-**wash*: Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner to wash henna out.

*Deep Conditioner*: Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Conditioner mixed with oils. Left it in all-day.

*HOT*: Alba Kukui Nut Organic Body Oil again.  Waiting to rinse it out.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2011)

Doing a HOT with sweet almond oil.


----------



## choctaw (May 31, 2011)

•	oil hair with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oils and cover with plastic cap
•	saturate hair with conditioner, cover with plastic cap
•	rinse out oils and conditioner in shower
•	oil rinse with Deep mustard oil
•	Final acv honey rinse (1 tbspn honey, 1 tbspn acv) in 1.75 liter water
•	Oil scalpm ends and edges with maka brahmi hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil
•	Braid to air dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2011)

Will do a Warm Water Oil Rinse tomorrow with Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

Will also use: Pure Argan Oil and Hairveda Avosoya Oil tomorrow in my Regi.


----------



## leiah (May 31, 2011)

Black cumin seed oil on scalp and ends


----------



## Ruby True (May 31, 2011)

just sprayed with my  apoghee +taliah + infusium+ water mix and sealed with evco+evoo+indian oils +hemp seed oil and hot six oil mix ( The Mix) lol


----------



## destine2grow (May 31, 2011)

Prepooed with EVOO and BFH Shea Mango Tea Mask. 
Cowashed with BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing Con (have 1 more use). 
Oiled my scalp with castor oil


----------



## choctaw (May 31, 2011)

Forgive these oily head chillun on this thread for tempting me with a new oil every week. Keep mine eyes on my stash of oils and ayurvedic powders ... the ones I have infused and the ones awaiting space for another mason jar on the shelf.


----------



## destine2grow (May 31, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Forgive these oily head chillun on this thread for tempting me with a new oil every week. Keep mine eyes on my stash of oils and ayurvedic powders ... the ones I have infused and the ones awaiting space for another mason jar on the shelf.



Lmao @ this gif is just tooooooo funny! 
You know I am  dead!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 31, 2011)

Moisturised with aloe vera/glycerin/honeyquat/SAA/hydrolysed wheat protein mix. Sealed with hemp/grapeseed oils


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 1, 2011)

_Sitting here with this evoo mixture in my hair. no cap but just letting it soak in. Going to wash it out in about 45 minutes, then going to flat twist my hair for a twist out tomorrow. Love those_


----------



## An_gell (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi! So I had to cowash tonight my hair was just too dry, and for a minute I was thinking I might have protein overload somethin was going on with it.  It just felt like straw and I been using mega-tek alot so I had to do somethin cuz my hair is actually growin so I was worried.. So when I got to my room I heated some HV cocasta oil and poured it over my head and applied a plastic cap.  I left it on for awhile while I debated what moisturizing conditioner to use cuz I really needed some moisture.  So I used BF marshmallow condish and my hair is so smoothe and soft right now.  That combination instantly revived my hair and I think it's fine now.


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water,Oiled scalp with JBCO mix,BF Castor seed cream on top,Walnut oil to seal...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2011)

choctaw

Dyin' calling us Oily Head Chilluns!    (You a mess)

Speaking of which, did a Warm Water Oil Rinse with Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides.  Finished up this Oil.  Won't replace.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw
> 
> Dyin' calling us Oily Head Chilluns!    (You a mess)
> 
> Speaking of which, did a Warm Water Oil Rinse with Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides.  Finished up this Oil.  Won't replace.




You ladies are posting awesome combinations. These threads are a great resource. Every one can find something that will improve their hair/scalp at a reasonable price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2011)

choctaw said:


> You ladies are posting awesome combinations. These threads are a great resource. *Every one can find something that will improve their hair/scalp at a reasonable price.*


 
@choctaw

This is Sooo True. 

Plus, it can help you diminish your Oil Stash, if you didn't know what to do with them. (Like Me)erplexed. 

I am just so happy & relieved to be getting rid of some of these Oils. 

But every time I get closer to thinking I've gotten it under control, I find another bottle. (or buy one).


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 1, 2011)

I really suck at updating in challenges 

For the past couple of weeks I have been been doing oil rinses with hot six oil. I really love this oil. I feel like I can use it for any and everything. Prepoos, oil rinses, sealing. I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2011)

Moisturized with MYHoneyChild's Sophia's Lucion De Luz Hair Milk and Sealed with HV Avosoya Oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @choctaw
> 
> This is Sooo True.
> 
> ...


 
I won't be using any oil on dry hair this summer, I'm sweat monster and that along is enough jheri curl dripping


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 1, 2011)

Washed my hair on Monday. Used the Herbal Essences LTR leave-in and my trusty coconut/sesame oil. My hair still feel strong and soft. I don't think I need a moisturizer anymore. It's just oil and butters for my moisture needs from here on out.

I really want to try oil infusions (like hibiscus and amla in coconut oil) but all the information is making my head spin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> *I really want to try oil infusions (like hibiscus and amla in coconut oil) but all the information is making my head spin.*


 
Ravengirl

Ltown Lita choctaw JerriBlank KittyMeowMeow bajandoc86 Might be able to help you out with this.

They are the Resident Mix-Masters


----------



## Ltown (Jun 1, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Washed my hair on Monday. Used the Herbal Essences LTR leave-in and my trusty coconut/sesame oil. My hair still feel strong and soft. I don't think I need a moisturizer anymore. It's just oil and butters for my moisture needs from here on out.
> 
> I really want to try oil infusions (like hibiscus and amla in coconut oil) but all the information is making my head spin.


 
Ravengirl, 

I've use youtube and mountainroseherbs as my source of infusing oils.  There is alot of information here and everyone method varies.  I wrap my powders in cheesecloth place in mason jar, pour my oils and sit on stove about 10 minutes. Then I'll let oil sit depending on how I feel or remember. Strain to make sure all herbs are not in oil and use as  you like. That my method


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2011)

Ltown

Thanks for Sharing Your Method with Us L!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 1, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Ravengirl,
> 
> I've use youtube and mountainroseherbs as my source of infusing oils.  There is alot of information here and everyone method varies.  I wrap my powders in cheesecloth place in mason jar, pour my oils and sit on stove about 10 minutes. Then I'll let oil sit depending on how I feel or remember. Strain to make sure all herbs are not in oil and use as  you like. That my method



Ravengirl ... Walmart sells mason jars or you can use old honey, jelly, jam jars - anything that has been pasteurized (subjected to heat) to marinate the herbs in a heat bath.

I like to use dried hibiscus flowers (sorrel) and I fill the jar with the flowers, then pour coconut oil to the top.  

My strainer is a knee high stocking stretched over plastic funnel. I place the plastic funnel tip into my applicator bottle. I use a finger to create a depression in material so that oil flows down the opening and not over the side of funnel.


----------



## lana (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just been using Jojoba oil for shine during the day. I apply it after lunchtime. At night I seal my ends before I roll them with a vitamin E, Castor Oil, Cherry Almond Oil Mixture I threw together. It smells good and my hair has grown. 

I'm not using much for moisture right now. Before I bun I moisturize with Mane & Tail Conditioner and seal the ends with oil. But the first three days after I wash...notta, just oil on those ends to seal.


----------



## zuriqueen (Jun 1, 2011)

Lita said:


> Dampen my hair with water,Oiled scalp with JBCO mix,BF Castor seed cream on top,Walnut oil to seal...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



ok please share...where can i get these products from...sounds interesting.


----------



## zuriqueen (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a mudd relaxer....i hoverheard someone talking about it...where can i get it from?


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2011)

zuriqueen said:


> ok please share...where can i get these products from...sounds interesting.



zuriqueen Hi! I mix my JBCO with different oils,BF (Bear Fruits) you can order on-line Bear Fruits.com,Walnut oil I buy from Garden Of Wisdom.com

Castor oil mix-JBCO,Black Radish eo,EMU oil,Brahmi oil,Camphor,Black pepper oil,Peppermint & Lavender eo.....

My Summer Scalp spritz-Spring water,EVCO,Lavender eo,Mah indian oil,Cayenne oil,MSM,Small amount of Castor,little tea tree,little peppermint & Couple drops of Garlic....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2011)

Will be steaming with sweet almond oil tonight.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 1, 2011)

_Sooooo if I do this "thing" weekly, I should not have any issues flat ironing my hair every other week right? Just wondering_


----------



## theneolution (Jun 1, 2011)

Soooo -- I discovered a Whole Foods market around the corner from my apartment and there was definitely this assorted section of different oils; most that I see you ladies raving about and I couldn`t resist.  I purchased a jar of unrefined coconut oil, and resisted buying a ton of other oils -- but now I have a bottle of JBCO and a jar of coconut oil I need to find uses for.

I was thinking of alternating between the two for scalp massages and sealing my ends with just the coconut oil -- but I don`t know if using them alternatively will be "useful" ...


----------



## An_gell (Jun 2, 2011)

Today is the day after wash day, this is usually when I detangle but I'm refraining from doing thorough finger detangling every wash day maybe every two weeks but gotta monitor my hair for shed hair to avoid them wrappin around other strands and creating SSKs.  This is part of my low manipulation reggie, so I rewet my hair a little by spritzing it with my herbal hair mist which I added some bhringraj oil to it and moistured each section with qhemet burdock root cream and sealed my ends with BM.  I oiled my scalp with CG Mixed Greens, I got this on Wednesday and she included a sample of her herbal oil infusion can't wait to try it soon. I re-bunned my hair and applied my scarf.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 2, 2011)

Last night I slathered Nature's Gate Asian Pear & Red Tea Conditioner on my hair and sealed it with Zipporah Beauty Delight My Hair Butter and did the baggy method since my hair was feeling dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2011)

Moisturized with MYHoneyChild Herbal Hair Cocktail Spritz & MHC Sophia's Hair Milk.

Sealed with Hairveda Avosoya Hair Oil.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 2, 2011)

Will prepoo with one of BFH's con and evoo.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 2, 2011)

I just did an oil rinse with brahmi maka hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil and detangled. Applied oil and conditioner a second time and removed shed hairs with denman, smoothed edges, ends. Rinsed out 50% of the oil/conditioner mix and gathered hair into a braid. I have adult swim this afternoon and my hair will be well protected from chlorine.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moisturized with taliah waajid protective mist bodifier after and overnight DC and sealed with grapeseed and avocado oil mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 2, 2011)

I moisturized with Claudie's Isha Nourishing Cream and sealed with her Montego Bay oil. My hair is nicely moisturized and so shiny.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 2, 2011)

•	oil hair with liquid lecithin mixed with rice bran oil, cover with plastic cap
•	saturate hair with cream of nature shampoo, cover with plastic cap
•	rinse out oils and shampoo in shower
•	oil rinse with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil 
•	Braid to air dry


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2011)

Dampen hair with Red Rose Water,moisturize with BF Castor Cream,Lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix,Sealed with walnut oil...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2011)

Will Seal with Hairveda Avosoya Oil.  Moisturized with Njoi Creations _Strong Roots_ Hair Cream.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2011)

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Y'all, I am in LOVE with this Zen Scalp & Hair Detox Therapy!


 
Ok KittyMeowMeow, I'm going to need you to come back and give another update. Did you do a 2nd and 3rd treatment? If so what were the results.

I received mine yesterday and tried it last night. And my results were the same as yours. So I am loving the detox. I know I only have to wait a week but I want to know what happened when you used it the 2nd time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Hair Hotties!

Moisturized & Sealed with Njoi Roots Nourishing Hair Balm


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sealed braids with grapeseed oil....I forgot to add my hempseed oil to it.  it isn't quite the same. I must say tho, the grapeseed oil is nice and light, does not weigh the hair down at all....maybe I should try and oil rinse with it.

Btw....I'll be picking up my unrefined organic avocado oil this weekend when I go into Kingston. I can't wait to try it out!! *excited*


----------



## TruMe (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I am going to try out massaging Basil oil to 2 spots on my scalp that have less hair than the others.  I really want to see if this will help regenerate some hair follicles although my hair has been like this for as long as I can remember.  We'll see.  I will try it for 3 months and see how it works.

Anyone have any experiences with Basil Oil?  I also grow Basil so I think I will look into how to make my own basil oil as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Last night I prepooed with my mix. Today I oil rinsed with hemp & EVOO then M&S with SSI pumpkin defrizzer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed for the Evening with Njoi Creations Roots Nourishing Hair Balm.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2011)

Did an oil rinse this morning with sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2011)

Still M&S with Njoi Creations Roots Nourishing Hair Balm


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 4, 2011)

After my relaxer I applyed Pantent oil moisturizer to my hair  and scalp then sealed with carrot oil.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 4, 2011)

M&S shea moisture curl and style milk and castor oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Isha Nourishing cream and sealed with Montego Bay Oil


----------



## leiah (Jun 5, 2011)

sealed with wheat germ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2011)

May try Enso Marshmallow & Moss as a HOT in a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2011)

This Morning I heated up my Bottle of Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum in some Hot Water.  Applied, put on Plastic Cap and sat under my Mastex Heat Cap for about 30 minutes.

I will try this again next wash day (Wednesday).  Today will also use Pure Argan and possibly Hairveda's Avosoya Oil too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2011)

Today Used:

Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Oil
Pure Argan Oil
Hairveda Avosoya Oil

Didn't use up anything tho'.  Close to using up HV (but just ordered 2 bottles)


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2011)

Doing a HOT then an oil rinse with sweet almond oil. I finished it today. I still have gleau, cocasta, vatika frosting, amla, and shikaki oils. I also have grapeseed, hemp seed, sunflower, and rice bran oils on the way.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yeah I have some serums too . Yeah I'm oiled up .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2011)

Shay72

We Stays Oiled Up in Here!

Finished Up my last Hairveda Avosoya Oil.  I have 2 bottles on the way.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 5, 2011)

m&s with shea moisture curl milk and evoo


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2011)

I used some BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp cream and sealed up with Hydratherma Oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 5, 2011)

Oiled hair with blend of red palm, almond and mustard oils. Covered hair with plastic cap. Marinated for at least 30 minutes, then saturated hair with conditioner and covered with plastic cap. Rinsed out oils and conditioner in shower. Co-washed and detangled with shower comb. Final acv rinse. Oiled scalp and hair with brahmi hibiscus maka infused almond/coconut oil. Sectioned, applied FOTE aloe vera gel and made twists.


----------



## theneolution (Jun 5, 2011)

Rubbing some JBCO into my scalp and M&S with HE Long Term Relationship + Coconut oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 5, 2011)

After co-washing, I used Zipporah Beauty Leave In (all oils) so far...


----------



## leiah (Jun 5, 2011)

Coconut oil on ends
Bhringraj on scalp


----------



## Charla (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm late starting this challenge, but after doing some research, I will start using ceramides in the form of hemp oil in oil rinses starting next wash day, which I only do once weekly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2011)

choctaw said:


> *Oiled hair with blend of red palm, almond and mustard oils. Covered hair with plastic cap. Marinated for at least 30 minutes, then saturated hair with conditioner and covered with plastic cap. Rinsed out oils and conditioner in shower. Co-washed and detangled with shower comb. Final acv rinse. Oiled scalp and hair with brahmi hibiscus maka infused almond/coconut oil.* Sectioned, applied FOTE aloe vera gel and made twists.


 
choctaw

Gurl.....This Sounds Soooooooo good!  

I wish You Could Do Me One.  It sounds amazing.



Charla said:


> *I'm late starting this challenge, but after doing some research, I will start using ceramides in the form of hemp oil in oil rinses starting next wash day, which I only do once weekly*.


 
Charla

Welcome Girlie!  Just jump right in and Join the Fun.  Glad to have You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2011)

Evening Divas Of Hair!

I am Moisturizing & Sealing with Njoi Creations Healthy Hair Butta' with MSM.


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 6, 2011)

Oil rinsed & moisturized with EVCO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2011)

I moisturized and then sealed with my ceramide mix. Hair nice and shiny


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 6, 2011)

Last night I moisturised with my usual aloe vera/water/glycerin/SAA/HWP/honeyquat Mix. The place been humid as heck lately, so I am looking forward to retaining good moisture levels. Sealed with Hemp/Grapeseed/castor oil mix. Received my order of avocado oil, might add some of that in. Baggied allllll day under my theatre scrub cap, so my hair was feeling NICE and SOFT this afternoon. 

Will repeat the above tonight.


----------



## leiah (Jun 6, 2011)

Rinsed with wheat germ
Sealed and oiled scalp with vatika


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jun 6, 2011)

Have used Dabur Vatika Coconut Oil as a baggy before washing and DCing.  It really helps soften the new growth and help get through another week of stretching.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't post in a while, i'm boring using garlic oil prepoo and 

still using evoo, evco, avacodo oil infuse with nettle, burdock and horsetail teas.


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2011)

Yesterday-Washed & Dc,Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in,Sealed with Sesame seed oil,Lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix...Hair is nice,soft & fluffy....

*Today dampen my hair with water & applied Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey anti breakage hair lotion....Hair is very silky...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 7, 2011)

Doing a HOT then oil rinse with gleau oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed with Njoi Creations Healthy Hair Butta' with MSM.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2011)

I did a scalp massage with my garlic/amla/jbco mix and then oiled with CoCasta to prep for my wash later.


IDareT'sHair - I did my own scalp massage this time!! Don't say nothin'!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *I did my own scalp massage this time!! Don't say nothin'!!!*


 
@Brownie518

 And I bet that got you all nice & ready for Big-Daddy.inocchio


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And I bet that got you all nice & ready for Big-Daddy.inocchio


----------



## choctaw (Jun 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw
> 
> Gurl.....This Sounds Soooooooo good!
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the "hot sauce?" 
the red palm oil, mustard and almond oil looks like a thick hot sauce and it has a creamy texture. I find it easier to use as a pre-poo/wash to control the splatter factor. 

The hot sauce is easy to mix and can be used right away. I used about 40% Omni red palm oil, 40% Deep mustard oil and 20% Laxmi almond oil. You can skip the almond oil and make a blend with 50/50 rpo and Deep mustard oil. I used almond because I ran out of mustard oil on that particular batch. When I run out of one oil I just top the blend with  almond, sunflower, sesame, olive oil ... what ever is in the kitchen 

Use whatever pure rpo that you find. I prefer Deep brand of mustard oil (Indian grocer) because its 100 percent mustard oil. Its my "Precious" ... (Gollum snicker)


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 7, 2011)

Went to my local Indian grocery story and got:

*Dabur Coconut Oil* - Its cheaper than brands like Tropical Traditions, Nutiva, etc so I rather keep it in the kitchen and eat those rather than put it on my hair.

*Vatika *- Wondering if I can leave it on my scalp and as a sealing oil, or if I need to wash it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2011)

choctaw said:


> *Are you talking about the "hot sauce?"*
> the red palm oil, mustard and almond oil looks like a thick hot sauce and it has a creamy texture. I find it easier to use as a pre-poo/wash to control the splatter factor.
> 
> *The hot sauce is easy to mix and can be used right away.* I used about 40% Omni red palm oil, 40% Deep mustard oil and 20% Laxmi almond oil. You can skip the almond oil and make a blend with 50/50 rpo and Deep mustard oil. I used almond because I ran out of mustard oil on that particular batch. When I run out of one oil I just top the blend with almond, sunflower, sesame, olive oil ... what ever is in the kitchen
> ...


 

choctaw

Gurl...that just made me tired.  

Lawd...You gotta have a PhD in Mixology to keep up with that.

Thanks For Posting the Recipe tho'. I'm sure some of the other Ladies will try this out.

Thanks Again for Sharing this! _*but i know i ain't making none*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2011)

choctaw - that mix does sound like a great prepoo. I used to use red palm oil a lot. I loved it, too. I'm putting that on my wish list so I can make this 'sauce.'


----------



## choctaw (Jun 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw
> 
> Gurl...that just made me tired.
> 
> ...



aw stop it ... get  your applicator bottle and fill halfway with rpo, then top off with mustard oil. SHAKE well before applying and if the bottle does not have a cap, put your fingertip over the opening or it will look like you had an explosion in that room ... 

Deep Mustard oil is a little over $6 per liter. There are other brands but I know this one is real mustard oil  and you can always buy the smallest bottle to try it out ... should be less than $3 at Indian grocer. RPO is also cheap. I get it at caribbean or african markets

These oils are a great blend, especially for dryness, and a cheap dc. Both oils will stain (not permanent) and that's why I prefer to combine this blend with a shampoo or conditioner. I have used this blend with CON shampoo and Nexxus Humectress conditioner


----------



## choctaw (Jun 7, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> choctaw - that mix does sound like a great prepoo. I used to use red palm oil a lot. I loved it, too. I'm putting that on my wish list so I can make this 'sauce.'



I hope you enjoy it and glad that you are familiar with red palm oil. It has all types of nutrients, yadda yadda ... and it feels amazing mixed with mustard oil ... compare the feel to that Ojon Restorative Treatment ... no ashtray smell  and you could make GALLONS for the cost of one jar of Ojon Restorative treatment


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2011)

choctaw said:


> I hope you enjoy it and glad that you are familiar with red palm oil. It has all types of nutrients, yadda yadda ... and it feels amazing mixed with mustard oil ... compare the feel to that Ojon Restorative Treatment ...* no ashtray smell*  and you could make GALLONS for the cost of one jar of Ojon Restorative treatment





Mustard oil is already on my wish list. This is making me want to get some sooner rather than later...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2011)

Tomorrow I'll probably

Do a Warm Water Oil Rinse with Kukui Nut Oil or Enso Naturals Marshmallow & 

Moss Serum or do a 20 minute HOT under my Heat Cap

Use Pure Argan with my Leave In

Seal with maybe Hairveda Cocosta.


----------



## leiah (Jun 7, 2011)

Prepooed with Hemp
Tomato seed on naked hair



greenandchic said:


> *Vatika *- Wondering if I can leave it on my scalp and as a sealing oil, or if I need to wash it out.



You can leave it on.  Since coconut oil penetrates the hair you might find that it gets absorbed and you need to add more.  The henna in it will turn your grey hairs orange if you use it enough!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 7, 2011)

leiah said:


> Prepooed with Hemp
> Tomato seed on naked hair
> 
> 
> ...



I already henna my hair so I may not see much of a difference.  My hair is very porous so even castor oil absorbs into my hair!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 7, 2011)

choctaw said:


> I hope you enjoy it and glad that you are familiar with red palm oil. It has all types of nutrients, yadda yadda ... and it feels amazing mixed with mustard oil ... compare the feel to that Ojon Restorative Treatment ... no ashtray smell  and you could make GALLONS for the cost of one jar of Ojon Restorative treatment



I actually like the smell of the Ojon, but my wallet doesn't like the price!


----------



## Charla (Jun 7, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Are you talking about the "hot sauce?"
> the red palm oil, mustard and almond oil looks like a thick hot sauce and it has a creamy texture. I find it easier to use as a pre-poo/wash to control the splatter factor.
> 
> The hot sauce is easy to mix and can be used right away. I used about 40% Omni red palm oil, 40% Deep mustard oil and 20% Laxmi almond oil. You can skip the almond oil and make a blend with 50/50 rpo and Deep mustard oil. I used almond because I ran out of mustard oil on that particular batch. When I run out of one oil I just top the blend with almond, sunflower, sesame, olive oil ... what ever is in the kitchen
> ...


 
Wow, this soooo advanced. I have no idea what ya'll talking about!!! Man, I guess I better get to reading! I was impressed with myself today because I discovered Vegetable Oil is soybean oil!


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been consistent with my daily massages with Vatika oil. I love that stuff. Massaging my head daily was probably the cause of my huge growth spurt. I've had to cut more damage off but it's really healthy and soft!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 8, 2011)

Mixed the last of my Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie with my hibiscus/coconut oil and a little aloe vera juice to moisturize my hair with.

Oiled my scalp with Vatika and sealed my ends with Zipporah Beauty GF Green Tea Hair & Body Butter.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi ladies! On Monday I heated some HV Avosoya oil and applied Pantene beautiful lengths breakage defense conditioner and set under my heat cap for about 15 mins.  I then co-washed it out with Oyin Honey Hemp which I am fallin in love with again it detangled nicely and left my hair super soft and curls nicely detangled and defined my curls.  I also used the Honey hemp as a leave-in.  I moisturized and sealed the following day with Bee mine balance moisturizer sample that I have had for awhile.  I really wanted my hair to like this stuff but it's goin in the trash cuz it left my hair dried out by the end of today.  I have tried this so many ways and it just doesn't work for me at all. So I'm done with it, due to the lack of moisture provided by bee mine I had to break my low-manipulation reggie and re-moisturize my entire head again but this time I used Qhemet BRBC this never lets me down and I sealed each section with Natures blessings.  Can't wait for my Enso naturals order to get here it shipped so I'm just waiting.


----------



## Lita (Jun 8, 2011)

Pre poo with Mahabhringraj & Coffee oil for 30min,washed with KeraCare sulfate free poo,Jasmines Hibiscus Dc for 40min,Rinsed with KBB Milk,Blue Malva Honey anti breakage lotion,BF Desert leave-in...Sealed with Sesame seed oil....Hair has nice body,waves & feels strong...


*Later I will do  a light blow dry & apply Silk infusion as a heat guard....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 8, 2011)

I love sealing my hair with Pure Argan oil before I rollerset!!!! My hair stays moisturize and soft for days. 

I'd like to try grapeseed oil. Is anyone using grapeseed oil alone as a prepoo or sealant?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 8, 2011)

PinkPebbles I love grapeseed oil as a prepoo. It rinses out easily and is great for detangling. I also use it as an oil rinse before my DC. Makes my detangling session so much easier.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 8, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @PinkPebbles I love grapeseed oil as a prepoo. It rinses out easily and is great for detangling. I also use it as an oil rinse before my DC. Makes my detangling session so much easier.


 
Thank you! It's good to know that it helps with detangling. When I'm over 6 wks post relaxer I will try it as a prepoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2011)

Heated up Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum in the Microwave and did a Hot Oil Treatment under my Mastex Heat Cap.

Will follow up with Pure Argan and Possibly Hairveda Avosoya Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2011)

Bumping for the Oil Heads!


----------



## leiah (Jun 8, 2011)

Sealed with vatika
Bhringraj on scalp


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 8, 2011)

Question for all of you:  Do any of you seal with oil daily?  I find myself having to do it that often without a second though, but curious about others here.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 8, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Question for all of you:  Do any of you seal with oil daily?  I find myself having to do it that often without a second though, but curious about others here.



I do.  Every morning and night I seal with EVCO.


----------



## theneolution (Jun 9, 2011)

Moisturized w/ HE LTM and sealed with coconut oil for the night -- hair`s in pin curls and silk scarf.    Good night!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 9, 2011)

TruMe said:


> I do.  Every morning and night I seal with EVCO.



Glad I'm not alone - thanks!


----------



## An_gell (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so glad I used Qhemet, because my hair was still soft and moisturized after work today..Now dats what I like! I oiled my scalp with CG Mixed greens, I really like this and it's potent cuz every time I put it on my scalp I feel it tingle a bit maybe from the horsetail.  Either way I like it and it absorbs well and doesn't take much.  Definitely going to order the larger size when I run out of the sample. I think I'm gonna do a ayurvedic paste on Saturday not sure yet.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Question for all of you: Do any of you seal with oil daily? I find myself having to do it that often without a second though, but curious about others here.


 I seal with a serum or elixir daily. I have Komaza's Moku Serum (they no longer sell this), Qhemet's Castor & Moringa Softening Serum, and Shea Moisture's Reconstructive Elixir.

I was exhausted last night so I didn't do my Wed routine. I'm off today so I will be doing it today. Will steam with gleau oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 9, 2011)

Rinsed out an ayurvedic paste (amla, maka, coconut water, blackstrap molasses, EVOO, tea) in the shower. Applied moisturizing conditioner and washed out remaining grit. Did a hot sauce oil rinse (red palm oil and mustard oil). Co-wash and detangle with shower comb using a moisturizing conditioner left hair feeling silky smooth. Used turbie twist to absorb excess water. Oiled scalp and hair with brahmi hibiscus maka infused almond/coconut oil and braided hair.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 9, 2011)

CW w/Suave Almond & Shea Butter after an oil rinse w/Africa's Best Herbal Oil. How much oil are y'all using for a rinse? I put my hair in 4 sections and genorously apply oil to each section, root to tip, w/an applicator bottle. Rinse with really warm water then cw. Dry w/a scrub shirt. My hair was a little oily. Hmmmm, when I use less oil it doesn't seem to detangle as well. Any tips? I have also oil rinsed w/grapeseed oil and avocado oil.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Shay72!

Last night I moisturized my hair with water and that Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie I had laced with hibiscus/coconut oil and a little aloe vera juice.

Lightly oiled my hair with Vatika and sealed my ends with Zipporah Beauty GF Green Tea Hair & Body Butter.

Baggied the ends.


----------



## Lita (Jun 9, 2011)

Did a light flat ion with silk infusion & sealed with sesame seed oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2011)

Evening Divas of Hair! Hope everyone had a Pleasant Day.

I came home and felt like Baggying tonight. 

So, I spritzed with MYHoneyChild Herbal Hair Cocktail used MYHoneyChild's Sophia's Hair Lotion and a little bit of JBCO.

Will Baggy until Bed-Time Used up the MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail and Lotion. Won't be replacing either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2011)

@greenandchic

I do. I Seal twice a day in one form or another.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just put some Claudie's Elixir on my scalp. Its been itchy lately. Feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I just put some Claudie's Elixir on my scalp. Its been itchy lately. *Feels good.*


 
Brownie518

Did You Put this On Yourself ...... OR Did you Have Help?inocchio


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did You Put this On Yourself ...... OR Did you Have Help?inocchio



IDareT'sHair

 Naw, girl. The Elixir I do myself. I don't want him gettin it in his eyes...or mouth


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just finish sealing with hot six oil. I find myself moisturizing way less since I stepped up my oil game. I only do it once or twice a week now.


----------



## Lita (Jun 10, 2011)

Lightly oiled my scalp with JBCO mix...Roots feel great...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## An_gell (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi ladies! Tonight I went ahead and did my weekly wash, I deep conditioner with HV Stirrinalah (sp) under my steamer for 20 mins, then shampooed with my medicated shampoo, and washed it with V05 Volumizing conditioner.  I also added a lil Avosoya oil to it which made it ultra creamy and nice on my hair.  I applied Aussie insurance as my leave-in and sealed with nature's blessing applying most it to my ends.  That's it for me for the weekend.


----------



## leiah (Jun 10, 2011)

Prepoo with sunflower & coconut oil
sealed with vatika 
bhringraj on scalp


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Used enso serum as a pre poo last night; not bad but I prefer my mix.
Oil rinsed with hemp/EVOO/CO mix
Sealed with enso serum loved the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Hair-Hotties!

Will Seal later on with Hairveda Cocosta Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2011)

Decided to Seal with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2011)

This morning:  Spritzed with Njoi CreationS Milk Moisturizing Hair Spritz, Used Bee Mine Luscious and Sealed with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum.

Will do this again tonight before bed.

Hair Day tomorrow.  Will do a HOT (with something) and also use Pure Argan & Hairveda Cocosta Oil.


----------



## leiah (Jun 11, 2011)

Sealed with hemp
Bhringraj on scalp


----------



## choctaw (Jun 11, 2011)

Oil rinse with mustard oil and Nexxus Humectress. Final rinse with ayurvedic tea. Used Nexxus Nectatress conditioner as leave-in. Braided hair to dry.


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 11, 2011)

I shampooed and conditioned with Aphogee, moisturized my hair and scalp with Carrot oil and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## larieal (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone I am a longtime lurker and have decided to finally join in on the fun.  I will be participating in this challenge by:

Daily - sealing ends and performing scalp massages w/coconut and jojoba oil
Weekly - prepoo hot oil treatment w/mustard, tea tree, carrot aloe, vitamin e, olive, grapeseed, and castor oils and vatika naturals nourish and protect creme (has almond henna and aloe vera in it, forgot I had it not sure why I never used it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2011)

larieal

:welcome3: 

Girlie! 

Glad to Have You!  Just jump right in and start posting.

If you find any interesting Articles or Recipes please don't hesitate to share.


----------



## larieal (Jun 11, 2011)

TruMe said:


> I really apply the oil on my hair only to try and control my porosity issue and help with frizz and detangling.



TruMe, have you noticed reduced frizz from using the oils in your daily styles?  I want my natural hair to be full yet moisturizer so the frizzes go away.  I just don't know if the oil will weigh it down or not.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 12, 2011)

larieal said:


> TruMe, have you noticed reduced frizz from using the oils in your daily styles?  I want my natural hair to be full yet moisturizer so the frizzes go away.  I just don't know if the oil will weigh it down or not.



larieal - I have, and I haven't noticed any weigh down from using coconut oil.  The only thing is the balance of moisturized versus oily.  I slip up sometimes by applying too much oil and it ends up leaving me with an oily head and no additional benefit.  Still working it out.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with vatika 
Moisturized my hair with SM Curl & Style Milk
Sealed my ends with Zipporah Beauty GF Hair & Body Butter


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been using evoo,evco,avacodo; and hv frosting this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2011)

Mernin' HOTTIES

I pulled out my Mastex Heat Cap and Heated Up (in the Micro) some "Surge" Motion Lotion #9 Oil. 

It has: Aloe Vera, Jojoba Oil, Vitamin E Oil, Shea Butter, Olive Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Soybean Oil and Coconut Oil.

It made for a very nice Hot Oil Treatment.

Today will also be using Pure Argan Oil with my Leave In and Hairveda's Cocosta Oil after Moisturizing To Seal.

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## leiah (Jun 12, 2011)

Oil rinsed with JBCO blend


----------



## larieal (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought I had done the same re: too much oil, but it worked itself out this morning lol.  I just took out my first mini twists and they seemed weighed down. I think I may just need to trim some of my ends.  I can say that most of my ends are really happy they are curling up all over the place.


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2011)

Lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix...Sealed with Sesame seed oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Did an oil rinse with vatika frosting on Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2011)

Used a Bit of Surge's Motion Lotion #9 to Seal this evening.

Wanna use this up.  A Nice Oil Blend tho'.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 13, 2011)

Oil rinse with red palm & mustard oils. Final rinse with apple cider vinegar (1 tablespoon in half gallon tap water). Used Nexxus Nectatress conditioner as leave-in. Braid to air dry.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 13, 2011)

Last night, I oiled my scalp with Vatika oil and sealed with Zipporah Beauty GF Hair & Body Butter.  I had co-washed that afternoon...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 13, 2011)

i used sweet almond oil, extra virgin coconut oil and castor oil in  a henna treatment saturday and today i just moisturized with kids organics and sealed with jbco!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2011)

Will Oil Up with Surge's Motion Lotion #9


----------



## Ltown (Jun 13, 2011)

I just oiled up with something i have too many unmarked bottle of oil the only one i do know is garlic bottle because it stinks


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2011)

Did an oil rinse with gleau oil this morning.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2011)

Applied Njoi Creations Coconut Hair Cream on the length & added a little Walnut oil on the ends......




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2011)

Lita

Gurl....Have you tried the Njoi Sweet Coconut Pomade with Acai?

*i think we talked about this before?*  I Lurve that stuff.

I tried the Chai, but something in it (maybe the _Cinnamon_) irritated me.

My New Njoi Love is:  Roots Nourishing Pomade.  I'm In Love!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I maybe doing a oil rinse with grapeseed oil tonight and a cowash....... but that's a big MAYBE


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Gurl....Have you tried the Njoi Sweet Coconut Pomade with Acai?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yes,I have tried them all....I like the roots Nourishing Pomade too..I like to use it when my hair is in braids...

Sweet Coconut hair pudding with acai,makes you want to eat it nice & creamy..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2011)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes,I have tried them all....I like the roots Nourishing Pomade too..I like to use it when my hair is in braids...
> 
> *Sweet Coconut hair pudding with acai,makes you want to eat it nice & creamy..*
> 
> ...


 
Lita

It really does  I liked the Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM. Coconut Cream, the Ayurdevic Butter and the Herbal Hairdressing.

I also love the Herbal Tea Hair Spritz and the Milk Moisturizing Spritz.

She has a Brazilian Butter that I want to try.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> It really does  I liked the Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM. Coconut Cream, the Ayurdevic Butter and the Herbal Hairdressing.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair My favorite for the winter-time is the Ayurvedic hair butter & the Herbal Hair dress on my ends (for extra) in the winter...

*Herbal tea spritz is really nice in the summer/Milk moisturizing spritz too....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2011)

Lita

I've been relying heavily on Spritz's.  Especially since I'm under a Wig this Summer.  So, Spritz's are playing an important role in my SummA' Regimen.

I ordered Enso's Sweet Agave & Flaxseed Spritz.  I hope I like it.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I've been relying heavily on Spritz's.  Especially since I'm under a Wig this Summer.  So, Spritz's are playing an important role in my SummA' Regimen.
> 
> I ordered Enso's Sweet Agave & Flaxseed Spritz.  I hope I like it.



IDareT'sHair Please give a review...I like using spritz in the summer-time....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2011)

Lita

What Sold me was the Rich in Omega's in this Spritz.  And the Flaxseed.  So, I hope I like it.

Will definitely give you a review.  

Right now, I will be using Komaza Hair Care Vitamin Reign.


----------



## larieal (Jun 13, 2011)

(singing at the top of my lungs) I'm a believerrrrrrrrrrrr, yes I'm a believerrrrrrrrrrrr! My hair feels like butter! I just got through doing an oil rinse and a powder rinse (mehendi and amla).  I sealed with Shea moisture and jojoba oil.... Ummm my twists have never looked so good!  We will see the final results in the morning!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 14, 2011)

Sprayed hair with home made juice (rosewater/glycerin, infusium 23, castor oil).


----------



## leiah (Jun 14, 2011)

Sealed with vatika oil & mango butter


----------



## An_gell (Jun 14, 2011)

I am really lovin dis thread!! I am learning about so many different oils and products, I see some of yall use mustard oil.  If you don't mind me asking what does that do for your hair?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sealed with Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum last night. Sealed with Komaza's Moku Serum this morning. Did an oil rinse with Gleau oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2011)

Moisturized with Komaza Hair Care's Vitamin Reign Spritz, Bee Mine Luscious and Sealed with HV's Cocosta Oil.

Will do this twice today.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok so I didn't oil rinse or cowash last night... but I did seal today with hot six oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 14, 2011)

oil rinse with brahmi hibiscus maka infused almond/coconut oil. used same oil on edges and ends after co-wash and small amount of conditioner as leave-in. braid to air dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2011)

It's like the Mid 70's here, so tomorrow (Wash Day), I think I might do a HOT under my Wig w/2 Plastic Caps.

Not sure what I wanna use tho'.  Maybe EVOO or EVCO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2011)

I used some MHC Buttery Soy Hair cream and sealed with CoCasta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2011)

Brownie518

Oooooo!  I love that MHC Buttery Soy!

That Sounds Sooooo Good.


----------



## leiah (Jun 14, 2011)

Sealed with tomato seed and broccoli oil
Bhringraj on scalp

Im in love with the smell of tomato seed oil.  Not sure if it really does anything for my hair though.  It's very light



An_gell said:


> I am really lovin dis thread!! I am learning about so many different oils and products, I see some of yall use mustard oil.  If you don't mind me asking what does that do for your hair?



An_gell - I do rinses with mustard oil it makes my hair buttery soft and gets rid of all the tangles!
I got water in my bottle and it got moldy so I had to throw it out.  I really miss it


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 15, 2011)

Tonight:
Oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix
Sealed length with Vatika oil
Sealed ends with extra castor oil

Tomorrow:
Going to wash everything out and deep condition


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2011)

Did a HOT under my Wig today at work with EVCO.  Will use Pure Argan and probably Hairveda Cocosta to finish things out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I'll do another hot with Coconut Oil on Sunday. This time under my Heat Cap.

It felt really good. It will either be Coconut or Olive. I'm about 2-3 weeks from _Self-Relaxing_ and I like to use Penetrating Oils leading up to. 

Anything to help build me up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2011)

I applied Claudie's Elixir to my scalp


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2011)

Steaming with Gleau oil tonight.


----------



## leiah (Jun 15, 2011)

Sealed with wheat germ


----------



## An_gell (Jun 15, 2011)

I did a water rinse last night, and used garnier fructis sleek and shine conditioner as a leave-in to smoothe my frizz down and sealed that with Blue magic.  I was highly annoyed by the shrinked ends of my hair so I rinsed it to get some of the product out which helped alot..and I plan on throwing the shescentit hair gel as far across this base as I can get it. This worked wonders for holdin down my edges and keepin frizz at bay last fall when I used it but this time around it just lift my hair a frizzy mess and didnt lay anything down. Think it would be better suited for a relaxed head.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 16, 2011)

Can I join??

I did an oil rinse last nite with some lavender JBCO mixed with EVOO and Vatika oil. Can we say hooked?? My hair was soooo much easier to detangle!!! 

I need to use up that JBCO tho...I've had it for over a year now  sitting in an applicator bottle .....don't judge me!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 16, 2011)

*Shampoo*: Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo. 
*Protein*: Ion Reconstructor
*Conditioner*: Natures Gate Asian Pear & Red Tea Conditioner mixed with coconut oil and honey.
*Oil*: Vatika oil on scalp and sealed ends with Zipporah Beauty GF Green Tea Hair & Body Butter.  
*Leave in*: Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion


----------



## choctaw (Jun 16, 2011)

Applied Ojon Restorative Treatment and covered hair with plastic cap for several hours. Washed out with conditioner and braided to air dry.

ETA: This product detangles dry hair easily. Hair felt strong, soft, more volume. Used in small amount it may be a good leave-in for some. Still smells smokey ...


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2011)

Yesterday-Washed sulfate free poo & Dc,Blue Malva anti breakage lotion,Applied Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in,KBB milk as a rinse,Sealed with sesame seed oil...Hair Is so full a fluffy....

*Later use BF Castor cream & Silk infusion before I lightly Blow dry my hair...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 16, 2011)

Sealed with One N Only Argan Oil this morning... love this smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2011)

Evening Divas to the 10th Power.

I just Moisturized with Njoi's Roots Nourishing Pomade.  Will lightly seal with Hairveda's Cocosta in a few.

SmilingElephant

Gurl...............:welcome3:

Lita

Tried the Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed yesterday (and today).  I like it.  It's a Spritz.  It's kinda creamy/watery.  But not Oily/Greasy.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 16, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas to the 10th Power.
> 
> I just Moisturized with Njoi's Roots Nourishing Pomade.  Will lightly seal with Hairveda's Cocosta in a few.
> 
> ...



YAYYYY!!!  How often does everyone oil rinse??


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2011)

An_gell said:


> ..and I plan on throwing the shescentit hair gel as far across this base as I can get it. This worked wonders for holdin down my edges and keepin frizz at bay last fall when I used it but this time around it just lift my hair a frizzy mess and didnt lay anything down.


 ITA. I used the last of it this morning and I felt like ding dong the witch is dead. Never in my life have I seen a gel so thick and have no hold 



SmilingElephant said:


> YAYYYY!!!  How often does everyone oil rinse??


3-4 times a week


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 16, 2011)

Moisturized with carrot oil and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 16, 2011)

Today i did preoil with wgo/aloevera, use rosemary oil and enso marshmellow milk to seal.


----------



## beana (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm still using Sweet almond oil for my oil rinses and I still attribute this step to the overall improvement in the health of my hair. oil rinses define my 11 months post tiny curls better than anything ive tried. My hair looks like black cotton If i dont oil rinse.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doin well.  I moisturized last night with Qhemet AOHC since I got it in the mail yesterday. I love this stuff, and it definitely works better for me than the burdock root cream. I like that one too, but it leaves my hair coated after a couple days. NOW, if I could just get my enso naturals which I thought would be here by now..it's strange how my qhemet shipped on saturday and I got it yesterday.. and my enso naturals shipped way before that, but that's a whole nother thread..lol!! Hope yall have a great night, it's already Friday here.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 16, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> ITA. I used the last of it this morning and I felt like ding dong the witch is dead. Never in my life have I seen a gel so thick and have no hold
> 
> 
> 3-4 times a week


 
Okayyyyy, and that's all i'm sayin.  I mean I used it last fall and it was awesome with my no heat regimen which I'm still doing, but this time it was like just put some lotion on my hair. And I even tried it on freshly washed hair..and still it was nothin I ended up goin back to eco styler.  I was very disappointed, and mad cuz I live overseas now and it's not easy to get custom made stuff within a week's time anymore..just sucks..


----------



## Lita (Jun 17, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> YAYYYY!!!  How often does everyone oil rinse??



SmilingElephant  Hi! I don't oil rinse in the Summer (Due to my skin having heavy oil production) But,in the fall & winter 2xs a month.Depending on what my hair needs.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 17, 2011)

I mixed the last of red palm/mustard oil blend into a henna paste last night. I will see how this washes out 

ETA: the paste did not dry out (even after 12+ hours) under plastic caps and bonnet. I easily rinsed under handheld shower head. My hair was strong but not dry. I co-washed and applied castor oil on scalp and hair. My twists are thick, soft and fluffy. I found another use for hot sauce


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 17, 2011)

Last night I moisturized with water in a spray bottle, Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk and sealed the bulk of my hair with hemp seed oil.  I also sealed the ends with Zipporah Beauty GF Green Tea Hair & Body Butter.


----------



## leiah (Jun 17, 2011)

Oiled scalp & ends with bhringraj


----------



## TruMe (Jun 17, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> YAYYYY!!!  How often does everyone oil rinse??



1x a week, right before I shampoo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 17, 2011)

Did an overnight HOT/ prepoo with my hemp mix.
After wash routine M&S with jasmine's oil


----------



## Toot-a-Boot (Jun 17, 2011)

Ladies

what kind of carrot oil are you using?


----------



## choctaw (Jun 17, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> YAYYYY!!!  How often does everyone oil rinse??



Almost daily ... its an upgrade from daily co-washing


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 17, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> YAYYYY!!!  How often does everyone oil rinse??


 
2x a week. I've seen a huge difference in my hair since I started doing this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2011)

SmilingElephant

When I'm to Lazy to pull out the Mastex Heat Cap or don't want to sit under it,  I'll do an Oil Rinse.


----------



## larieal (Jun 17, 2011)

I so want to slap somebody right now!!!!  Umph umph I tell you the truth this is the best thing since sliced bread! 

Check it out people...I am truly truly a believer! Thank you for starting this thread!!!!!! My 4B hair is in love with you 

It would take me too long to try and type everything so here is my results video!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuf67ju39vo


----------



## larieal (Jun 17, 2011)

An_gell said:


> I am really lovin dis thread!! I am learning about so many different oils and products, I see some of yall use mustard oil. If you don't mind me asking what does that do for your hair?


 
An_gel, I just started using Mustard oil after reading about it on the last oil challenge thread.  I can tell you when I put it on my head it was very stimulating...a light tingly feeling.  I did some research on it and it is known to help with growth.  On a couple of the threads (just google it) there were ladies who said they had been to doctors who said they could do nothing for them (paraphrasing) and they started using Mustard oil and their hair grew back completely.  That is all I needed to hear.  I have shared it with my mom too who was having thinning problems at her crown.  I'll keep you posted as to the results.  

You should know it has a slight scent when you open it, but it disappears about 5 mins after you apply it.  So I choose to apply it at night or during the prepoo (granted only been doign this two weeks LOL).  That way I know the scent is gone before I go to work.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 17, 2011)

Doing an overnight HOT with gleau oil.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 18, 2011)

Steamed for 20 mins with CG Herbal Oil infusion and HHBR Coconut Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2011)

Moisturized with Njoi's Roots Nourishing Hair Balm.  Will seal later with HV Cocosta.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2011)

Did a HOT today with shikakai oil instead, plan to rinse at some point, tea rinse, then cowash.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 18, 2011)

Oil rinse with blend of castor/sesame/mustard oils infused with henna, amla, brahmi and maka powders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2011)

Wash Day.  Will Use Pure Argan and a little Hairveda Cocosta and maybe do a Warm Water Oil Rinse with Extra Virgin Olive Oil after I Deep Condition.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay...I've started oil rinsing more frequently and I'm really liking the results ... The place where I get all my ssks on the left side of my nape has really improved!

So I'm gonna wash, oil rinse and deep condition tonite.

And thanks for the feedback y'all!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 19, 2011)

Today I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and oil rinsed with coconut oil.  Used a leave in and sealed with Zipporah Beauty Delight My hair Leave In Cream (oil based).


----------



## WriterGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Bought some vatika oil from the Indian grocery for an oil rinse today. After dcing will seal with castor/jojoba mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2011)

Doing a HOT then oil rinse with gleau oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 19, 2011)

I sprayed on some Follicle Booster, moist. with BFH Desert Castor Seed and sealed with HTN Oil. Tied up my hair and went to bed. My hair is so silky and shiny!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 19, 2011)

The DC+ Hempseed oil....... Hair was soooo soft, when I eventually twisted my hair (moisturised with aloe vera juice/glycerin/honeyquat/SAA/hydrolysed wheat protein mix, then added KCKT, and sealed with hempseed/grapeseed oil), the twists were plump and stayed moisturised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie Isha Hair Cream and Sealed with a bit of Surge Motion Lotion #9


----------



## An_gell (Jun 20, 2011)

I moisturized tonight with Enso milk and honey finally got it in the mail.  Hope it does well tomorrow. S/N: There has got to be some Nikos cousins here on Osan AFB cuz I went to the BX in search of some eco styler (been looking for weeks now) and all the eco styler gel is gone and so is all the S-curl..everything else in the "ethnic" hair care aisle is still there.. The common denominator has to be LHCF cuz nobody talks about S-curl and Eco styler but us..


----------



## Ltown (Jun 20, 2011)

I oiled yesterday with claudie montego bay(figure out what was in the bottle)!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 20, 2011)

pre-poo with massage oil. shampoo with Cream of Nature. oil rinse with rice bran oil mixed with few drops of tea tree oil. final acv rinse. distribute gel with denman brush and air dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2011)

Moisturized this morning with Claudie Isha.  Sealed with Surge's Motion Lotion #9.

Will repeat this evening.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 20, 2011)

Went to the store to buy some apple cider vinegar and tea tree oil and of course didn't find either. Ended up buying some more coconut oil and evoo along with rice bran oil since I read that it contains ceramides. I mixed three oils in a 4 oz bottle: 1 oz coconut oil, 1 oz sesame oil, and 2 oz rice bran oil. Mixed together the oils have a light nutty smell which I like.
I trying out apple cider vinegar to deal with my itchy scalp (since I can't find the tea tree oil yet) following this video: How I cured my dandruff by 95%. Figured I might as well do a pre-wash treatment like I usually do since I have to rinse it out tomorrow so I lightly misted my hair with water, applied the mix, and then put on a shower cap. We'll see how it turns out tomorrow. 

Quick question how many drops of tea tree oil should be put into say 4 oz of a given carrier oil or mixed oils?


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 20, 2011)

Moisturized my hair & scalp with a mixture of EVCO and JBCO.


----------



## leiah (Jun 20, 2011)

Put wheat germ on naked hair


----------



## choctaw (Jun 20, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Quick question how many drops of tea tree oil should be put into say 4 oz of a given carrier oil or mixed oils?



I mix 4 oz oil with 1/2 teaspoon tea tree oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 21, 2011)

Oiled my dry scalp with Vatika oil, remoisturized my hair with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and sealed my ends with Zipporah Beauty GF Green Tea Hair & Body Butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 21, 2011)

Will do a HOT followed by an oil rinse with gleau oil then cowash this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2011)

Moisturized with Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Cream and Sealed with Hairveda's Cocosta Oil.


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water & applied Hibiscus leave-in....Sealed with Sesame seed oil....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 21, 2011)

Just applied my coconut oil for the night. I'm using it as a prepoo.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 21, 2011)

DC last night with AE Garlic condish mixed with hempseed oil and a dash of avocado and coconut oil. Moisturised with ma usual mix and sealed with hempseed/grapeseed oil combo.


----------



## leiah (Jun 21, 2011)

Rinsed with JBCO mix


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried the grapeseed oil as an overnight prepoo and was impressed! 

The oil was easy to shampoo out and noticed that I didn't have issues with detangling. My hair strands were smooth, soft, and shiny after the wash. I will keep this oil in rotation .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Hair Hotties!

Sitting here doing a Hot Oil Treatment with EVOO.  Will also use Pure Argan and Hairveda's Cocosta Oil today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2011)

If Anyone Has a Good Place to Buy Pure Argan....Please let me know.

Thanks Ladies


----------



## leiah (Jun 22, 2011)

prepoo with sunflower olive & hemp


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 22, 2011)

Steaming with gleau oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 22, 2011)

Should get going and do my usual M&S routine. Hempseed/grapeseed oil combo here I come.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 23, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If Anyone Has a Good Place to Buy Pure Argan....Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks Ladies


 
I purchased mine from Eden Allure. 

Check out Allandra's thread on Pure Argan oil. There were a few places mentioned on where to buy the oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2011)

PinkPebbles

Thanks Girl.  The Last Oil I purchased from Camden Grey and I got a bottle from HennaSooq.

And I wanted to see who/what else was out there.  I'll look at Eden Allure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Oil-Divas!

Good Evening.

Moisturized with BeeMine Luscious and will Seal with Hairveda's Cocosta Oil

@Lita

Can you give me a brief review of the Enso Blue Malva Lotion? Mine came today.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 23, 2011)

even though I'm super late, count me in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2011)

Smiley79 said:


> *even though I'm super late, count me in*.


 
Smiley79

Welcome Girl.  As long as you have Oils you're trying to use up...it's never too late.

Please list what Oils you're using and how You'll be using them.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't been in here in the past few weeks. Couldn't do the HOTs with the Zen Detox. But that's over now so tonight I will use the CD Lisa's Hair Elixir and do a HOT and a quick shampoo. 

It's been a minute since I've used it so its going to have to be quick. I remember it was potent. Put in on and rinse it off -


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm in this one thanks to miss IDareT'sHair.

I just oiled my scalp with my infusion of nettle leaves, grapeseed and rice bran oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2011)

:welcome3:

13StepsAhead

This is a good place to Use Up Your Oils.  How will you been using them and what all will you be using?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 23, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> :welcome3:
> 
> 13StepsAhead
> 
> This is a good place to Use Up Your Oils.  *How will you been using them and what all will you be using?*



mostly oiling my scalp, sealing  and oil rinsing. I'll be using a combination of all of the oils in my stash (rice bran, grape seed, babassu, apricot kernel and vatika frosting). right now I'm using my oil infusion for my scalp and a mix of rice bran, grape seed and apricot kernel for sealing and rinsing.


----------



## Lita (Jun 23, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Oil-Divas!
> 
> Good Evening.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair  The Blue Malva is thick creamy & a little goes a long way..It has really helped with shedding & hair fall/With the weather being really warm it locks in moisture,The first thing I notice  after a fresh wash it gives excellent slip & softness..


*I still use my leave-in on top & a Ceramide to seal...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 23, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water BF Castor cream...Sealed with sesame seed oil...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2011)

Lita 

Thanks Girlie!


----------



## Lita (Jun 23, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Thanks Girlie!



IDareT'sHair  Your Welcome! Anytime......




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick scalp massage with hemp oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.....that Blue Malva lotion sounds NOICEEEEE!!! *goes to rummage for credit card*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2011)

bajandoc86

I'm thinkin' they might have a Sale July 4.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 23, 2011)

prepooing with hemp oil mix


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2011)

Applied my oil mix to my crown area and gave my self a scalp massage and took out my twist. Then gave myself a HOT with CD's Lisa's Hair Elixir. About 1/2 way through I realized I was applying it like I was applying relaxer.... trying to get it on before it started burning   That stuff is crazy. I like the way it works but its way too strong for me. I only have 1 more use and I'm done.

I sat under my heat cap for 15 minutes, shampooed, buffered, rinsed with tea mix and then conditioned. I rinsed in the shower and that hair elixir was burning the mess out of my eyes. And then I got some in my mouth.   I was just having a rough time.

But my hair and scalp feel really good.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oiled scalp with JBCO/peppermint/teatree oil mix. Moistured with plain water (I'm on call and forgot my usual  mix @ home ) and then sealed with my beloved hempseed. Will be baggying overnight.


----------



## theneolution (Jun 24, 2011)

Did a warm mixture with my JBCO, Coconut Oil, and Proclaim 7 oil -- oil rinsed with that before deep conditioning with AO HSR.  Air drying overnight, we`ll see how my hair looks tomorrow!


----------



## An_gell (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi ladies! I oiled my scalp this morning with some CG mixed greens.  Now I am sitting here with a mixture of cassia, onion pwd, fenugreek, HV cocasta oil, and coconut milk on my hair.  I am going to leave this on for a couple of hours and then rinse it out with some cheap conditioner.


----------



## leiah (Jun 24, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Hi ladies! I oiled my scalp this morning with some CG mixed greens.  Now I am sitting here with a mixture of cassia, onion pwd, fenugreek, HV cocasta oil, and coconut milk on my hair.  I am going to leave this on for a couple of hours and then rinse it out with some cheap conditioner.



Why the onion powder?  I have a huge bag of it


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 24, 2011)

Did a HOT with gleau oil and now I'm about to rinse it out and follow with a cowash.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 24, 2011)

leiah said:


> Why the onion powder?  I have a huge bag of it



Gurl I had to go look back through my hair books..lol!! Onion juice is good for hair loss and it's suppose to stimulate growth and has inositol and silica in it according to Riquette Hofstein's "Grow Hair Fast" book.  I don't know if I'm getting the same benefits, but I use the powder form because I like to mix it into my ayurvedic pastes when I make them. As embarrassing as it is to admit, but when I first started trying to grow my hair out I use to take onions and cut them and rub them on my scalp, but I wasn't consist enough to know if it did anything.  I was loosing lots of hair due to uncontrolled psoriasis so I was desperate to try anything.  I also use to chop it up and put it in my giovanni TTT shampoo, now I really liked this it had my scalp tingling for about a good hour. lol!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2011)

An_gell

Thanks for Sharing!  Nice Post!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!

I guess I'll moisturize with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Seal either with HV Cocosta or HTN Oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 24, 2011)

Did an after work out/gym oil rinse with coconut oil in lieu of a full cowash or shampoo/condition.  Sealed with jojoba oil for the day.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 24, 2011)

I got my hemp seed oil today!  I did notice that the bottles were warm. It has been very hot the past few days so I hope the heat didn't degrade the quality of the oil. I plan to use it in my oil mixes for my hair and to take 2 tablespoons daily along with my vitamins. Took some today and thankfully it doesn't taste like much of anything and the smell isn't bad to me (like many have said) just different... we'll see when I put it in my hair. lol

I washed and conditioned my hair then applied the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Milk as a leave-in before sealing with my coconut/sesame/rice bran oil mix. My hair feels nice and soft.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 24, 2011)

choctaw said:


> oil rinse with brahmi hibiscus maka infused almond/coconut oil. used same oil on edges and ends after co-wash and small amount of conditioner as leave-in. braid to air dry.



damn choctaw, i've read lots of your posts and your mix's seem to be so on point, can you please tell me how long do you infused indian powders in oils ? and also in which way, in oven? bain marie? 
and wat about ratio? thanks in avdance


----------



## choctaw (Jun 25, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> damn choctaw, i've read lots of your posts and your mix's seem to be so on point, can you please tell me how long do you infused indian powders in oils ? and also in which way, in oven? bain marie?
> and wat about ratio? thanks in avdance



Krystle~Hime

Maka brahmi with powdered hibiscus in coconut oil
o	2 tablespoons maka
o	2 tablespoons brahmi
o	½ tablespoon powdered hibiscus flowers
o	Fill pint mason jar about ¾ with Parachute coconut oil 
o	Top off jar with Idrahayam gingelly and Laxmi almond oils

You can measure powders into a muslin bag, stocking foot or cheesecloth before placing in the jar. This will make it easier to filter the oil before you pour it into applicator bottle. I use a funnel with old stocking across the opening to filter the oil.

Place pint size mason jar in pot of water. Water level should be at neck of jar but do not cover the lid. Heat water until it starts to boil, reduce heat to below boiling. Continue to heat jar in hot water for 4 hours. Add water if necessary to keep water level at neck of jar. Let water cool, remove jar and store for 3 weeks before using.

You can also place your mason jar in roasting pan and heat in oven at 200 degrees for 4 hours or use a crock pot. I don't use bain marie because I don't own one. Another alternative is to mix the powders, place in oil and let it sit for 30 days. I usually use heat and let the oils sit for a few weeks before using them. You should test your results the day you make it, a week later, one week later, 3 weeks later and see if you feel a difference. Stick with what feels best and works for your hair. 

Gingelly is light colored Indian sesame oil with jaggery (looks like sugar cane) at the bottom of the bottle. All of the oils can be found at an Indian grocer. If there is no Indian grocer near you, use food grade coconut oil. When I run out of one oil, I add another oil that complements it. Coconut, almond and sesame are all light oils and good for the hair and scalp.  HTH


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 25, 2011)

choctaw - Thanks for that post. I'm planning to infuse some oils with powders and wasn't sure how to proceed.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 25, 2011)

Doing an overnight hot with amla oil. Will rinse, tea rinse, then cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2011)

Will Moisturize with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Moisturize with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & Oil.


 
Did this Twice Today


----------



## choctaw (Jun 25, 2011)

moisturized with spray of rosewater, infusium 23 and castor oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 25, 2011)

I must say that I LOVE the way my scalp feels since I've added peppermint oil to my JBCO when I oil my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2011)

Wash Day today.  Will Do a Quick HOT with EVOO.  

Will use today:

Olive
Argan
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 26, 2011)

Saturated my hair in castor oil last night! I will use enso serum to seal with today!


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water,Njoi Creation Coconut Cream..JBCO mix on scalp...Sealed with Sesame seed oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 26, 2011)

Scalp massage with grapeseed oil.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 26, 2011)

Prepoo with coconut oil, shampooed with Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing Shampoo, conditioned with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque, leave in was Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk and castor, sunflower and kukui oil into a pony puff.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2011)

Did a hot with gleau oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2011)

Moisturized & Seal with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2011)

i have put aside my coconut oil and have been using my vatika oil. i never noticed before but my hair really does like this stuff. 
i need to replenish my evoo because evoo made my hair feel really really strong and i miss that.


----------



## leiah (Jun 27, 2011)

Pre poo with vatika and sunflower


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2011)

Moisturize and seal using Shea Moisture curl and style milk and enso serum. I also used evoo last night as an pre poo


----------



## Jewell (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonna do a black tea rinse. Followed by an oil rinse w. Amla, Avocado, Grapeseed, Macadamia Nut Oil, and Hot 6.  Will follow up w. Biotera Reconstructing Cond., and apply my Shea Moisture Style Milk as a leave-in cream, will apply Megatek to scalp, followed by scalp oiling w. my herbal oil mix, then proceed to sealing ends w. the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment, coating hair w. Maka oil, and will pull into a damp twist w. a clip.

I love hair!  Its a hobby!  (and making mixes and herbal pastes makes it even MORE fun)!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 27, 2011)

Rinsed out a henna paste (shweta henna, amla, ayurvedic tea, castor oil, tea tree oil, rosewater glycerine). Followed with ayurvedic oil rinse (mustard/castor/sesame oils infused with henna, amla, brahmi, maka). Final rinse with acv. Used denman to distribute rice bran/tea tree oil to edges and ends. Used denman to distribute small amount of leave-in conditioner. Braid to air dry.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my oil/nettle infusion and sealed my ends with my oil mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sealed last night and this morning with Moku Serum. Will seal again tonight with Moku Serum. I think that will finish it up.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 28, 2011)

So I have been slacking on my oil use for about 1.5 weeks. 
I am now in the period where I am redoing my individual braids as I see fit. Instead of the smooth,knot free ends I am used to after braid removal,my ends felt like hell.
I was scared,and instantly dc'ed,and applied Shea moisture reparative elixir over that. I went back to my daily moisture and sealing routine,and let my hair be for a while. Now,while redoing some more braids,I noticed that my ends are back to where I want them to be.
Whoo! Crisis averted!
I CANNOT slack on my extra oil use when in extensions!


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 28, 2011)

I DC'd with WEN then moisturized with EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Finished the Komaza this morning. Will try Enso's serum tonight. I've used it once or twice but want to use it a bit more before deciding if it works for my hair.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2011)

BF Castor Seed cream....Sealed with Sesame seed oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Isha Nourishing and sealed it up with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Hair Hotties!

Have you all heard of this Company?  They are going to have 30% off July 1st through 15th.

I'm thinking about trying their Oil.  It sounds pretty good.  I may also get the DC'er and the Green Tea Leave-In.

I will post the Code around the 1st.

http://tiivanaturals.com/


----------



## choctaw (Jun 28, 2011)

Mixed some Nexxus Nectaress conditioner with rice bran/tea tree oil and applied to hair before doing twists ... gurrrrrrrrrrl, my hair just asked me for a Newport


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Hair Hotties!
> 
> Have you all heard of this Company?  They are going to have 30% off July 1st through 15th.
> 
> ...



You are wrong for this 
Those ingredients in the dc look so good!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 29, 2011)

Speaking of sales...

Texas Natural Supply
Bulk oils, butters, ingredients, etc

5 DAYS OF SAVINGS AT 20% off your order, not including shipping.

Savings start on Wednesday June 29th at midnight and end at Midnight July 2nd.

*Use promo code: FIREWORKS*

_Rules/Disclaimer: Offer good on in stock inventory only. 
No rain checks or back orders.
Can not be applied to orders already placed. 
Only applicable for on line orders. 
Due to the usual overwhelming response to sales and the July 4th Holiday, orders may take longer than the normal 3-4 business days to process.
Can not be combined with any other offers._
__________________


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 29, 2011)

I did an oil rinse with coconut oil only last nite and my hair feels SO plush right now!!! I think I like it better than the castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> You are wrong for this
> Those ingredients in the dc look so good!


 
JerriBlank

IK Girl.  I had to Share.  Anyway here is the Site (again) and the Discount Code.

http://tiivanaturals.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Hair Hotties!

I said I'd come back and Post the Code for Tiiva Naturals Product Sale & the 30% off Discount Code.

Imma get the Oil, the Green Tea Leave-In and the Deep Conditioner. 

Oh Well, Another Oil. But Couldn't Pass it up.

http://tiivanaturals.com/


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair,I'm getting the oil too.
I've never used Jamaican black castor oil before. I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair,I'm getting the oil too.
> I've never used *Jamaican black castor oil* before. I'm looking forward to that!


 
JerriBlank

That (JBCO) and all the other wonderful sounding ingredients.  

Gurl.....I hope it don't Stank! ............  ...........


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair,Lmao! That's what I thought when I saw the sulfur!
I heard that jbco packs a wallop. Idk what I'll do if it is funky.
Probably just straight HOT'S with it. Would the sulfur heated up do harm?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair,Lmao! That's what I thought when I saw the sulfur!
> I heard that jbco packs a wallop. Idk what I'll do if it is funky.
> Probably just straight HOT'S with it. *Would the sulfur heated up do harm?*


 
@JerriBlank

Girl.... Not just the Sulfur. The JBCO and the Chili Peppers! 

Lawd...I hope it don't Stank!

We need to ask Our Resident Mixtresses if there is any harm in this (bolded)?
@Lita
@choctaw
@Ltown
bajandoc86
@greenandchic


----------



## choctaw (Jun 29, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> IDareT'sHair,Lmao! That's what I thought when I saw the sulfur!
> I heard that jbco packs a wallop. Idk what I'll do if it is funky.
> Probably just straight HOT'S with it. Would the sulfur heated up do harm?



I have never used JBCO so I can't say. I have used a few heated oils (coconut, castor, mustard but nothing with chili. Warmed mustard oil was very stimulating but not irritating. HTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair,Lmao! That's what I thought when I saw the sulfur!
> I heard that jbco packs a wallop. Idk what I'll do if it is funky.
> Probably just straight HOT'S with it. *Would the sulfur heated up do harm?*


 
choctaw

No, not JBCO.  This (bolded)


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 29, 2011)

* Pre-cowashed with homemade amla and hibiscus oil (coconut oil base).
* Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and the rest of my TJ's Tree Tea Tingle
* Moisturized/leave in with Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk
* Sealed my hair with Alba Kukui Oil and sealed ends with Zipporah Beauty GF Green Tea Hair & Body Buter.
* Hair is in a bun for now; holding edges back with Oyin Burnt Sugar.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> Girl.... Not just the Sulfur. The JBCO and the Chili Peppers!
> 
> ...





I'm actually not sure about heating up sulfur, but when I used it cold, it did make my hair dry quickly.  I can imagine the heat would make it worse.  I suggest only leaving in overnight and rinsing it out in the morning.  

I wonder what others have to say...


----------



## Ltown (Jun 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> IK Girl. I had to Share. Anyway here is the Site (again) and the Discount Code.
> 
> http://tiivanaturals.com/


 
IDareT'sHair, where is the code?  

JerriBlank, I don't know never used it warmed, but sulfur have to be shaken up to use regardless hot/cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, where is the code?
> 
> @JerriBlank, I don't know never used it warmed, but sulfur have to be shaken up to use regardless hot/cold.


 
Ltown

It's on the Page.  Code = july4

But you have to Register.  

Then once you proceed to "the Checkout" it will ask you to sign in.

Once you sign in it will ask you for the Promo Code and you enter july4

But it won't be activated until July 1st.


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> IDareT'sHair,Lmao! That's what I thought when I saw the sulfur!
> I heard that jbco packs a wallop. Idk what I'll do if it is funky.
> Probably just straight HOT'S with it. Would the sulfur heated up do harm?



JerriBlank Hi! I never used heated sulfur oil...May-be use a plastic cap & let my body heat warm it up..Which gave my scalp a nice tingle with-out drying my hair...(From the water & oil) my hair & scalp was very moisturize...Did it for 1hr...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2011)

Lita

Thanks Lita for your input.  

I can't imagine why/how heated Sulfur would be could be detrimental? (but one never knows I guess)erplexed

Interesting.  Well, if this product smells decent...we won't hafta' worry about it.


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Thanks Lita for your input.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair  Any-time...I noticed that a lot of the stinky products works Wonders...lol...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 29, 2011)

Steaming with gleau oil tonight. I haven't been oil rinsing as often as I normally do and ShayShay is mad .


----------



## choctaw (Jun 29, 2011)

shampooed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk, conditioned with Giovanni Route 66. Used Nexxus Nectaress mixed with rice bran/tea tree oil to moisturize and seal my puff. Will twist my hair before going to bed.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been sealing my ends, oiling my scalp with coconut oil. The last few days I put the oil on my scalp, concentrate on my new growth thick area (10 weeks into 16 week stretch), and rub on my ends. I cover my hair with my silk scarf & take my bath. When I get out, while my hair is still damp I wrap it & put my scarf back on & off to bed. I've had the best results in the morning. My hair is soft, shiny & not oily or stringy looking. I also use a lil Hot 6 Oil on my thin spot & message it for a lil bit. My hair thinned on the top, my dr thinks, from my hypothyroidism. But it's growing back nice & thick; no longer brittle!


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 30, 2011)

I am in love with castor oil for my oil rinse. My hair was sooooo soft when I put it in my wet hair then rinsed it out with really warm water. My curls were popping! I cowashed in cool water  with TJ Tea Tree. Great combo. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 30, 2011)

Moisturised as usual, sealed with hempseed/grapeseed/avocado oil mix. Oiled scalp with JCBO with peppermint/tea tree oils added.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm still around  using hv vatika frosting, and jojoba with eo growth mix(thyme, cedarwood,rosemary,lavendar, peppermint,teatree).


----------



## winona (Jun 30, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Speaking of sales...
> 
> Texas Natural Supply
> Bulk oils, butters, ingredients, etc
> ...



I saw this and wished their customer service was on point because I refused to order from a company that doesn't treat their customers great


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2011)

winona said:


> I saw this and wished their customer service was on point because I refused to order from a company that doesn't treat their customers great



Oh no, what happened??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2011)

Spritzed with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz
Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion
Sealed with Surge's Motion Lotion #9 Oil

Will do this again later on right before bed.


----------



## TemiLnd (Jun 30, 2011)

I love this method. It does great things for my hair!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 30, 2011)

Co-washed with Joico Kpak conditioner then did an oil rinse with SM restorative elixir. I really need to start doing more oil rinses because my hair felt great and it was super easy to detangle.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2011)

Made a whipped shea butter with my new hand mixer:

_Ingredients: Shea butter, cocoa butter, castor oil, coconut oil jojoba oil, sweet almond oil, vanilla extract_

I kinda eyeballed the amounts, but its mostly shea and cocoa butter with the other oils as complements.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 30, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with CG mixed greens on Wednesday night and moisturized with Oyin Dew and sealed with Shea-alma butter.  Yesterday it was so freakin humid to the point where my uniform was stickin to me, and I was a sweaty sticky mess. I felt dirty and icky after work just wanted to wash everything. lol! I wanted to wash my hair, but instead I just did a light water rinse while showering and sealed my hair with some shea-alma butter. This Korean humidity is off da chain not to mention it's been rainin all week, ughhhhh.


----------



## winona (Jun 30, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Oh no, what happened??



greenandchic

I contacted the seller(via phone) in Jan because I did not receive some of the items that I requested in my order(see below).  At this point I had already checked to ensure they had charged me for the products(they had).  I was greeted with a rather rude customer service representative.  Attitude was so stank off jump  I explained to her my situation 

[COLOR="Magenta"]Me  "I have received my order and after completing inventory I noticed some item were missing".  [/COLOR]

CS Rep  "Have you checked the packing slip."


Me "There was not a packing slip in the box that I reieved so I used my order confirmation that I recieved via email.  

CS Rep "Well policy has changed and you will not recieve a packing slip because we are going greener 

Me "Okay cool so how am I suppose to check my order" At this point I am getting irritated because of the obvious ATTITUDE I was receiving and the fact that I felt like I was pulling information from her

CS Rep "Well you are SUPPOSE to go into your account"

Me Deep Breath (didnt say a word because I was on fire with this chick)  Okay now I can speak "I need to request your name"

CS Rep "I dont have to tell you"

Me "Well do you have a customer service ID?"

CS Rep "I dont have to tell you"

Me "I need to speak with your manager"

CS Rep "She's busy"

Me "I will wait"

CS Rep "She cant speak with you"

Me "Okay what is her name so when I call back I can speak with her directly"


CS Rep "I dont have to give it to you"

Ya'll I just hung up and said every 4 letter word I could think of  I was pissed.  In my job I have to deal with superiors that can get pretty stank so I was good for holding my tongue while on the phone but I was absolutely livid.

I contacted TexasNaturalSupply via email this is the email copy and pasted

"Good Afternoon,

Yesterday I recieved my most recent order from Texas Natural Supply.  This order did not come with a package slip so I used the below email to complete my inventory.  After the completion of my inventory I noticed that I was missing some items.  I immediatley sent a an email to this address(supportTexasnaturalsupply.com).  At 1:41 pm today I contacted Texas Natural Supply because I have recieved a response.  At this time I was treated very disrepectfully on the phone when I called to inquire about my order with Texas Natural Supply.  When I asked the young lady her name she refused to give it to me and indicated that she did not have to give me that information.  She then refused to give me her managers name.  She also refuse to let me speak to anyone else besides her after I informed her that she was being extremely disrepectful in tone and responses.  I believe the treatment of customers that I endured today is absolutely unacceptable.  I have been doing buisness with Texas Natural Supply since March 2009 and have spent over $1800 without any incident.  I would like for a manager to call me regarding this blatant disrespect and unacceptable customer service treatment.

Winona"


This is the response I received

"These items were out of stock at time of filling your order. The amount was refunded to your payment source.

Back Orders/ Out of stock:
Out of stock 
We attempt to make items that become out of stock to be unavailable to  add to your cart as soon as possible. We do not guarantee that because you can add an item to your cart that it is inventory. Out of stock items in your order will be credited back to you via your payment method
We do not have the ability to notify customers that an item is back ordered.
If any item(s) are essential to your order please call to make certain they are in stock at the time of your order. We must get an email or phone call from you regarding this. Do not put this in the comments section of your order.   
We will not cancel an order that is in process because of out of stock inventory.
Back Orders  are done on a case by case basis. If we decide to make all or part of your order a back order we will notify you via email that an item is back ordered and when we expect the item to be shipped out. If an item is back ordered and you want to cancel that item you can reply to the email with that request. "

AND

I received a phone call from the manager who sided with the customer service rep and then said she knows who I am talking about and she might be having a bad day.  She gave no indication that this situation would be handled.

I did receive a refund but that came days later. So how in the he!! would I have known what was to come days later.  I would not have known that they switched to this "new" green policy (it began in Jan a few days before my order) because I was not notified of the change by their company.  I explained this to the manager.  She said "it would be kind of hypocritical of them to send out mailer stating that they are trying to reduce their global footprint"  I told her "perhaps you could email your customers that requested email subscriptions"  The manager "Well we dont want to bombard customer with emails"  In mind "BULLSH*T you dont want to admit that someone dropped the [email protected] ball 

BTW I dont remember all this from memory I had to go and get my journal.  Because I try to journal any extreme emotion it helps me to let go My mentor taught me this

Qty	SKU	Product Name	Unit Price
1	CEAL	Cetyl Alcohol
Unshipped

Size Options 32 oz (2 lbs) Net Wt	$15.60
1	EMFW	Wax - Emulsifying
Unshipped

Size Options 32 oz Net Wt (2 lbs) 0.9 kg	$21.12
8	JPCHW70400	Jar - Plastic (Clear) Heavy Wall - 4 oz - 70/400
Unshipped

Quantity Discounts	$0.58
1	CSA	Cetyl-Stearyl Alcohol
Unshipped

Size Options 2 lbs (Net Wt)	$13.20
1	ARRP	Arrowroot Powder
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz Net Wt (226.8 g)	$2.80
1	GCA	Glycolic Acid 70%
Unshipped

Size Options 11 oz Net Wt (311.8 g) (Fits in an 8 oz container)	$24.75
1	LANO	Lanolin (Semi-solid)
Unshipped

Size Options 15 oz	$15.20
1	MENCR	Menthol Crystals
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$21.96
1	SALA	Salicylic Acid USP
Unshipped

Size Options 2 lbs	$34.80
1	LEMGRA	Lemongrass C/S
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$4.00
1	BASL	Basil Leaf C/S
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$4.49
1	BLWLN	Bay Leaves - Whole
Unshipped

Bay Leaves - Whole 8 oz Net Wt (226.8 g)	$4.90
1	OREL	Oregano Leaf C/S
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$4.86
1	PEPPL	Peppermint Leaf C/S
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$3.80
1	SAGWIN	Sage - White (Incense) Whole 
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$11.16
1	THYLW	Thyme Leaf - Whole
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$3.02
1	LEC	Lecithin (Liquid)
Unshipped

Size Options 32 oz (Net Wt)	$15.84
1	PSA	Palm Stearic Acid
Unshipped

Size Options 80 oz (5 lbs) Net Wt.	$11.52
1	AVOO	Avocado Oil - Refined - Cosmetic Grade
Unshipped

Size Options 30 oz (Net Wt)	$14.03
1	CAMP	Camphor Powder (USP)
Unshipped

Size Options 8 oz	$11.88
SubTotal:	$243.57
Tax:	$20.09
Shipping:	$23.33
Handling:	$0.00
Gift Wrap:	$0.00
Grand Total:	$286.99


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 30, 2011)

prepooing with my hemp mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2011)

winona

That's a Huge Order.  I didn't care for that Company at all.  I ordered from them once and never bothered to order from them again.

I think their shipping is overpriced.  And now that I know 'how they roll' I dislike them even more.

Thanks for Sharing.

hannan You need to see winona post.


----------



## winona (Jun 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> winona
> 
> That's a Huge Order.  I didn't care for that Company at all.  I ordered from them once and never bothered to order from them again.
> 
> ...



The order was rather large.  I had to stock up on a few items because I make gifts for friends and family and I love to play in the kitchen.  It keeps me from buying much of the items raved about on the board.  I just make my own version and omit the things I know my hair doesnt like I am in Austin TX so the shipping wasnt too bad (They are based here).  If I really wanted to avoid shipping I would just drive the 30mins to it pick up  I try to be as factual as possible but with all reviews their is an essence of personal feelings involved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2011)

winona

I hate _Poor Customer Service_.  When I'm spending my Money.

I agree.  This type of treatment would have infuriated me to No End.

Do you have a replacement company or do you plan to purchase from them again?


----------



## hannan (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting that winona. I thought about ordering from them yesterday because of the 25% off but the shipping was ridiculous. If I still had an little bit of an inkling of even ordering, it's gone now.


----------



## winona (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes Ma'am.  I THOUGHT it was going to be lotioncrafters.com (check the review)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=528037&highlight=lotioncrafters+and+winona

I have not had to replace much since this incident in Jan but I have loved the customer service from these places

I have been using From Nature With Love (only on sales though) They are pricer but great customer service

Elementsbathandbody.com 

Wholesalesuppliesplus.com

The Herb Bar local to Austin TX


----------



## winona (Jun 30, 2011)

hannan glad I was able to give my review


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 1, 2011)

Geez, sorry you had to go through that winona. That's one company I won't be buying from.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 1, 2011)

winona Thank you for posting your experience. I'm so sorry this happened to you. I was hoping to find a new supplier for raw materials, but I will pass on this one.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2011)

Applied sulfur mix to scalp, moisturized twists with Oyin Juices & Berries, and sealed ends with castor oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2011)

winona
I hate terrible customer service .One of my pet peeves is when a manager tries to explain away an employee's inappropriate behavior. She was dead wrong period. That definitely shows they tolerate that ish. No thank you. 

Doing a HOT with gleau oil. Will rinse and follow with a cowash.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 1, 2011)

Last night I oiled my scalp with castor oil/Deity America Tibet Temple & Nape Penetrating Oil (gotta love hair color application bottles!) and sealed my ends with my homemade whipped shea butter.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Hair Hotties!
> 
> Have you all heard of this Company?  They are going to have 30% off July 1st through 15th.
> 
> ...



Thanks again for the rec! I got the hair oil. I was gonna get the dc,but nixed it after seeing a lukewarm review in yt. I can't wait!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 1, 2011)

winona, that is just horrible! They were wrong from beginning to end. I am pissed for you. Thanks for posting about that. I will never give them my business!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought some walnut oil tonight to try as an oil rinse...


----------



## An_gell (Jul 1, 2011)

Last night I deep condition over night wit Joico Moisture Recovery and HV cocosta oil which i used help removed all shed hair before applying conditioner.  Today, I washed with Wen Fig and used Kinky curly knot today as a leave-in.  I haven't used my Wen in awhile and it left my hair super soft and frizz free.


----------



## leiah (Jul 1, 2011)

Rinsed with wheat germ


----------



## choctaw (Jul 2, 2011)

mixed up some avocado, castor, coconut and olive oil for an oil rinse


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 2, 2011)

Still going strong!! YEA BABY!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been moisturizing with Isha Nourishing cream and sealing with Claudie's Montego Bay oil every day.

For my prepoo the other day, I used my mix of Amla, Garlic, and CoCasta oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2011)

Relaxing Today.....Used Pure Keratin Oil on Previously Relaxed Ends.

Will also use:  Pure Argan and possibly Hydratherma Naturals Oils


----------



## leiah (Jul 3, 2011)

Put vatika oil on naked hair

Gave my son (9 months old) a coconut oil rinse last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2011)

Did a pre poo with an aloe vera juice and jbco mix. Sealed with vatika frosting.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 3, 2011)

After a wash w/Bentonite clay and coconut milk, I deep conditioned with AOHSR w/EVOO. Oh yea. Hair was very soft. Then on damp hair (moisture), sealed with my whipped shea butter (also has aloe vera, various EO, castor, jojoba and coconut oil). My hair smelled great! I added flax seed gel to my hair and did flat twists. My FSG also has EO in it-thyme, rosemary, tea tree oil, and lavender.

I don't know why I waited so long to whip my shea butter.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 3, 2011)

Scalp massage with mix of jojoba, lavender, and eucalyptus oil - dealing with an itchy scalp!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2011)

Finished Up my Pure Argan.  Looking for a replacement.  I ordered a Bottle but it is coming from Israel and it's a small bottle.  But it was only about $12.00 USD. So...we'll see (whenever it gets here).

I'll look at some of the places you ladies have suggested.  I love to use it with my Leave-In.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 3, 2011)

Oil rinsed last night with walnut oil/castor oil/aloe vera oil mix. Used Aussie 3 minute smoothing condish as a leave in and seal with the same oil mix Banded in four sections prepping for fro/mini twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2011)

I just placed a small order at: From Nature With Love.  They have alot of items for 50% off.

I got:  Black Cumin Seed Oil and Pequi Oil.  

Lita I blame for me buying that Black Cumin Seed and I've been reading alot on Pequi.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2011)

It seems I forgot to post yesterday. So yesterday I did a HOT with shikakai oil, rinsed, then followed with a cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2011)

Moisturized with SheScentIt Herbal Marshmallow Hair Cream and Sealed with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum.

Will do this twice today.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2011)

Moisturized last night with Enso's Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream and sealed with their Marshmallow & Moss serum.

Will be doing a HOT, oil rinse, and cowash today. I will use gleau oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 4, 2011)

Yesterday I pre-pooed with my castor oil/Deity America Tibet Temple & Nape Penetrating Oil, cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle conditioners.  Used Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk as a leave in, oiled scalp with the same castor oil mix and sealed ends with my whipped shea butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Moisturized with SheScentIt Herbal Marshmallow Hair Cream and Sealed with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum.*
> 
> Will do this twice today.


 
Did this again this evening.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it too late to join? 

I don't think I've ever done a HOT in my life, but ya'll are making me wanna get more oil in my life. I'm doing a HOT now with sunflower seed oil. 

Oils that I have:

*JBCO
*Sunflower seed oil
*Castor oil

And I'm adding more to my iHerb cart as I type this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2011)

tiffers  Welcome Girlie!  Glad to have Ya'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2011)

Moisturized this a.m. with SSI Marshmallow. Will Seal with Enso. And Repeat Twice today.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 5, 2011)

I ordered from Tiiva naturals on Friday. My order shipped on Saturday,and I got it today. They sent me a complimentary 2oz sample size of their leave in also.
IDareT'sHair,the oil stinks.. It reminds me of some Indian food I have eaten before,but yeah,it stinks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> I ordered from Tiiva naturals on Friday. My order shipped on Saturday,and I got it today. They sent me a complimentary 2oz sample size of their leave in also.
> @IDareT'sHair,*the oil stinks.. It reminds me of some Indian food I have eaten before,but yeah,it stinks.*


 
JerriBlank

Lawd NO!  _*falls out*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> I ordered from Tiiva naturals on Friday. My order shipped on Saturday,and I got it today. They sent me a complimentary 2oz sample size of their leave in also.
> @IDareT'sHair,*the oil stinks.. It reminds me of some Indian food I have eaten before,but yeah,it stinks.*


 
JerriBlank

Okay Girl...I just smell this!  What we gone do with it?erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did an overnight HOT, rinsed, and followed up with a cowash. Will do the same tonight and in the morning. The oil is a combo of gleau,sunflower,hemp, grapeseed, and rice bran oils.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 6, 2011)

Doing a Oil Treatment now...then going to try a twist out


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JerriBlank
> 
> Okay Girl...I just smell this!  What we gone do with it?erplexed




IDareT'sHair,I am rolling right now!! Omg I have no idea! It smells so dang bad! I tried to add a few drops to some leave in to mask it. That did not help! . I will head to whole foods tomorrow to get some lavender or tea tree eo. Anything that will be strong enough to overpower this! Sheezus!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JerriBlank
> 
> Okay Girl...I just smell this!  What we gone do with it?erplexed



y'all gone straight up Pepe la Pew with dis one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Divas!  Regarding the Oil ...... I smelled the 2nd Bottle and it smelled Entirely Different.  

Not "Offensive" in the least.  Interesting.

Wanted to share that.  So, I will be using this one for sure.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Moisturized this a.m. with SSI Marshmallow. Will Seal with Enso. And Repeat Twice today.


 

How does this work for you? I may have to bite this combination


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 6, 2011)

choctaw said:


> y'all gone straight up Pepe la Pew with dis one



 you have no idea!!
IDareT'sHair,what!?!? Okay now I'm jealous. I had to shampoo my hair this morning,as well as throw my pillowcases,headscarf and bonnet in the wash.. And I barely used it! My head was killing me from inhaling that smell last night. I bet if it didn't stink it would work beautifully too.. Those ingredients really are stellar. I hope you love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> you have no idea!!
> @IDareT'sHair*,what!?!? Okay now I'm jealous. I had to shampoo my hair this morning,as well as throw my pillowcases,headscarf and bonnet in the wash.. And I barely used it! My head was killing me from inhaling that smell last night. I bet if it didn't stink it would work beautifully too.. Those ingredients really are stellar. I hope you love it!*


 
JerriBlank

I pm'ed you.  Yeah, this "Other" Bottle barely has a scent at all.  I just couldn't use that stuff.

Some got on my Finger and I could barely get it to wash off.  It was like Garlic Oil, Onion Powder, Feet and Peppers or something.  It is pretty funky.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 6, 2011)

Today, I sealed w/Enso Moss & Marshmallow Softening Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2011)

Imoan  How do you like the Enso Serum?  I really like it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Steamed with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## leiah (Jul 6, 2011)

Sealed with hemp


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 6, 2011)

Took bun down and spritzed with water then sealed with Cocoveda Hair Oil and rebunned (for the 4th day in a row). Slicked edges with Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi ladies! I have not done much with my hair lately, I joined the HYH and K.I.S.S challenge so I have been doin just that. It's hard cuz I like to play in my hair, but I have been doing good for the past 2 weeks and intend on keepin it that way as I can tell I'm retaining growth. I moisturized and oiled my scalp on Monday, and yesterday I did a water rinse with my hair still bunned and applied some bonticelli botanicals brulee and sealed with some grease. So far so good and I'm loving waking up and not having to do my hair and just simply leaving it alone.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 7, 2011)

ayurvedic infused castor/mustard/sesame oil rinse. detangled with shower comb and conditioner. used denman brush to distribute gel, braid, ready for the pool. will repeat this evening.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to join this challenge and see if I can get in on some extra moisture benefits. But can somone please explain to me how you do a HOT. I have never done one before. Do you just apply warm oil to your scalp or to your scalp and length of your hair?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 7, 2011)

Sealed last night with SSI's Mango Butter.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 7, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I want to join this challenge and see if I can get in on some extra moisture benefits. But can somone please explain to me how you do a HOT. I have never done one before. Do you just apply warm oil to your scalp or to your scalp and length of your hair?



That's pretty much what I do.  I heat it up on the stove (watching the temp!),  apply it to my scalp and hair and put on a plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed with Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In and the Tiiva Growth Oil (that didn't stink).  Will do this twice today.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Moisturized & Sealed with Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In and the Tiiva Growth Oil (that didn't stink).  Will do this twice today.



IDareT'sHair, i bet that Tiiva stinky oil will damage my hair even more


I use my home made garlic oil that don't stink


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2011)

Ltown JerriBlank  Re: The _Stinky Oil_.... 

I contacted the Vendor and asked for a Refund or a Replacement.  I mean, there is no way you could wear that Oil in your Hair.  (Just No Way Man). 

She did refund my Money for that Bottle and asked that I return it back to her which I did this morning.  I had to pay to send it back, so that cut into my "Refund"erplexed

I wanted to bring you both up to speed with that.  In all honesty, I'd like to purchase another bottle of this before the Sale Ends, but I want the Consistency to be On Point.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown JerriBlank  Re: The _Stinky Oil_....
> 
> I contacted the Vendor and asked for a Refund or a Replacement.  I mean, there is no way you could wear that Oil in your Hair.  (Just No Way Man).
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair, i truly believe the ingredient on point but bad batch, heck i have three and know darn well ain't nobody buying it from me on the exchange board


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 7, 2011)

Just did a scalp massage with jojoba and eucalyptus oil


----------



## Imoan (Jul 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan How do you like the Enso Serum? I really like it.


 
I love it girl, and a lil bit is all you need


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2011)

Did an overnight HOT, rinsed, and cowashed. I used my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## Minty (Jul 8, 2011)

HOT with rice bran oil and olive today. 

(back on my hair grind)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2011)

I think I'm out of (or almost out of Pure Argan) so I will hafta' find something else to use.  I may Use Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum with my Leave-In tonight.  I've never used it on 'damp' hair.  

I've only been sealing with it, so we'll see.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 8, 2011)

Did my first HOT tonight with JBCO mixed with WGHO (not a good mix or I warmed it up too much it had hard oil pieces in the mix). Kept that on for 10 min with heat cap them put my prepoo mix on top (Lutrasilk shea mixed with hemp and WGO). Going to leave this in overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE
I just heat up some water in the Micro and let the Oil Bottle Sit in it for a few & then apply. The Water is Very Warm/Hot not Boiling, just Hot. 

I don't leave it in there a long time, just enough so when I run my hand along the bottle it feels warm to the touch.


@Lita We need to talk about Black Cumin Seed Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed with Tiiva Naturals Lotion & Oil.  Will do this twice today


----------



## choctaw (Jul 9, 2011)

co-wash, sealed with rice bran/tea tree oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Coffee & Quinoa #1.  Will Seal with Tiiva Growth Oil


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 10, 2011)

Last night I spritzed my hair with water and smoothed Shea Moisture Smooth & Shine and my kukui nut oil and sunflower oil blend on the length of my hair. I sealed the ends with my whipped shea butter/oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Coffee & Quinoa Hair Cream, Sealed with Tiiva Oil.

I really like the Pequi Oil I purchased From Nature With Love.  I was looking sort of for a 'replacement' or back up for Pure Argan and I heard about "Pequi Oil" which is the New Rave in Hair/Skin Oils.

I got both the lightness & the shine I get from Pure Argan.  And I got 8 ounces for like $20.00.

Have not tried the Black Cumin Seed (or whatever it's called yet).

Will M&S twice today.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sealed last night with my ceramide oil mix. Added cocasta to my amla paste today. Will do a HOT today with vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay I spritzed with Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz, Moisturized with Claudie and Sealed with Tiiva.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 11, 2011)

moisturizing treatment with aloe vera gel and evoo under plastic cap for 2 hours. Rinsed and followed with ayurvedic herb infused castor/mustard/sesame oil rinse. Left in moderate mix of oils and conditioner. Sectioned hair and distributed gel with denman brush, made double twists, dusted the ends.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 11, 2011)

I got my inch for last month, now this month seems to be doing me some good as well.  but we shall see


----------



## Bublin (Jul 11, 2011)

I applied regular Castor oil to my damp hair - just the edges and ends of my large braids for my braid-out.  Tied my hair down overnight.

This morning my edges are the most moisturised i have ever known.

That was the first time using CO and its def a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2011)

Will M&S with Claudie Hair Cream and Tiiva Oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Co-cleansed with CJ daily fix ,M&S with enso's flaxseed mist, honey hibiscus leave in and marshmallow serum.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2011)

Moisturized with HTN Lotion and sealed with the oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2011)

Oiled hair with Alba Kukui Net Organic Body Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Doing a HOT right now with ceramide mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2011)

Will use Pequi Oil with My Leave-In (Today's Hair Day).  Will prolly use Tiiva's Green Tea Moisturizing Leave-In and Seal with Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 13, 2011)

Shampoo with CON. Oil rinse with rice bran/tea tree oil. Final acv rinse. Apply mix of shea butter, Shapley MGT and Darbar fragrance oil. Twist hair and cover with plastic cap.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2011)

Doing a HOT with Ambrosia Hair's Shine Gloss. Will rinse and follow up with a cowash.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Pequi Oil with My Leave-In (Today's Hair Day). Will prolly use Tiiva's Green Tea Moisturizing Leave-In and Seal with *Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum*.


 
@IDareT'sHair....How do you like the serum?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> @IDareT'sHair*....How do you like the serum?*


 YoursTrulyRE

I like the Serum alot.  I've sealed with it and I've Done Multiple Hot Oil Treatments with it.

It performs very well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2011)

Evening Hotties!

I moisturized with Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In and Sealed with Tiiva Growth Oil.  Will do this twice today.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 13, 2011)

haven't checked-in here in a minute, but I spritzed my hair with SM restorative elixir last night and oiled my scalp with my nettle oil infusion.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2011)

Will steam with my ceramide mix tonight.


----------



## theneolution (Jul 13, 2011)

Still loving JBCO and my unrefined coconut oil.  I`ve been alternating both for moisture+sealing as well as on my scalp.  Ordered a small sample of Hairveda`s Vatika frosting to see if I would love it as much as these two oils.  Patiently waiting on that!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 13, 2011)

M&S with Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration (made a spritz for my cornrows by mixing with distilled water; 2 parts creme to 3 parts water) and sealed ends with JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed Twice Today with Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In and Tiiva Growth Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sealed with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 14, 2011)

Did a hot oil trt on Wedndesday with HV cocasta oil and rinsed with giovanni smooth as silk conditioner, and final rinse with Roux PC.  Used KKNT as a leave-in and sealed with Afroveda Shea-Amla butter which I still don't like but I'm determined to use it up.


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 14, 2011)

Oil rinsed with almond oil, then moisturized my hair and scalp with coconut oil and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 14, 2011)

Dc'ed overnight,then rinsed and co-washed this morning. I added grapeseed oil to my hair after applying my cowash condish,and let it sit while I showered. I rinsed my hair,but didn't care for how it felt. Kind of rough. Hmm. I dunno yet. Normally,I do that with castor oil and it always feels good. I don't think I'll do it with the grapeseed oil again.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 15, 2011)

oil rinsed with shea/soy/MTG. oiled scalp with same oil and braid to dry.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 15, 2011)

Did an oil rinse with JBCO and wasn't too thrilled with it. erplexed

I'll try sunflower seed oil next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2011)

Just Moisturized with Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In.  Sealed with Surge Motion Lotion #9 Oil


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 15, 2011)

M&S with my Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration/water spritz and sealed ends with Claudies nape and temple balm


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 15, 2011)

Just applied hemp seed oil to the length of my hair and wrapped for bed. I'll do a scalp massage in a day or two with other mix of jojoba, lavender, and eucalyptus oil -- I've noticed less hair fall since massaging and pre-pooing with this mix.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 15, 2011)

Got my improved Tiiva Naturals growth oil. Very, very nice.*oooh yeah*
I sealed with it earlier,and now I'm pre pooing with it over some Breakthru deep condish. Rinsing this out,then going to dc with Andalou Naturals Moisture Rich conditioner. Going to rinse,apply some leave in,probably AG fast food mixed with Oyin hair dew,and seal with Tiiva growth oil. The new bottle she sent me smells so fresh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Hottie Hair Divas!

Just finishing up an all day Henna/Indigo Session.  I added a Splash of EVOO into my Henna Mix (right before applying).

And I used my Newest Oil Love _*Pequi Oil*_ With my Leave-In.  

I really like this oil.  It may replace my Search for Pure Argan altogether.

I did get my Argan from Israel the other day, and I think it's Commercial Grade.erplexed  It has a scent to it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 16, 2011)

Will be sealing with vatika frosting.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 16, 2011)

co-washed and sealed with rice bran/tea tree oil


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2011)

I used Enso's Serum on top of my dc last night and it was great. Detangling was surprisingly easy.

I used the serum again to seal in my leave-in. I really like how thick it is, but don't really care for the smell. Kinda smells like Blue Magic grease or something. erplexed


----------



## swimfan09 (Jul 17, 2011)

I see a number of people use Claudies Elixir.  I am interested in that product but when I try to go to her website, it is under construction.  Where do you purchase Claudie's elixir?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm going to challenge myself to stick with these three oils until Aug 31st:

1) Pure Argan oil to seal
2) Grapeseed oil to prepoo
3) JBCO on scalp when need it


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2011)

pre oiled my hair with evoo today. i also added evoo and wheat germ oil to my kbb mask too. im so glad to have restocked on evoo because ive been out for a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2011)

swimfan09

You have to purchase Claudie Products through her Fotki.

btw:  I just applied some Claudie Exlir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2011)

Mernin' Hair Hotties!

Just applied Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In and Sealed with Claudie Exlir.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2011)

Did a prepoo with aloe vera juice mixed with castor oil then sealed with vatika frosting. Made my cassia paste with water & cocasta.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried Claudie's Garden Oil? I ordered it the other day and am excited to try it. It's has all kinds of yummy stuff in it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 17, 2011)

swimfan09 said:


> I see a number of people use Claudies Elixir.  I am interested in that product but when I try to go to her website, it is under construction.  Where do you purchase Claudie's elixir?



You can see her products here:

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/

Find what you want and send her an email to this address with your order:

[email protected]

Claudie will send you a Paypal invoice, you pay it and wait for your products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2011)

@tiffers I have the "Garden Oil" but have never tried.  Keep me posted and please do a Review.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2011)

Will do a HOT with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 17, 2011)

shampoo
mustard oil rinse
final rinse diluted catnip tea
denman d31 to remove shed hairs
braid to air dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm wondering about Lita  She hasn't stopped in for awhile.  

I hope things are okay.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

I was in kinky twists install for 2 weeks so no fun for me. Yesterday took them out, did Chicoro's prepoo with Lisa's Hair Ellxir (dang I can't rid of that stuff ). 

I'm trying my oil rinses a little different. Dcd and rinsed. Then half filled sink with water and 2 TBSP castor oil and dipped my hair. It's easier and lazier then applying it to my hair. I let it dry without adding any additional product and my hair stayed moisturized and soft.

So going to play around with oil washes like others do them; after the shampoo vs. the final step but still going to do the deip versus the direct application.

I have braids in now and I dipping it is going to work much better at infusing my braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2011)

faithVA Gurl....I felt the same way about Lisa's Hair Exlir, but then when I finally ran-out I wish I had more.

I never replaced it tho'.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA Gurl....I felt the same way about Lisa's Hair Exlir, but then when I finally ran-out I wish I had more.
> 
> I never replaced it tho'.


 
Ok, I'm saving your life IDareT'sHair. Do not repurchase. That stuff is lethal   I have never had hair oil that I was afraid to leave in my hair more than 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok, I'm saving your life @IDareT'sHair. Do not repurchase.* That stuff is lethal  I have never had hair oil that I was afraid to leave in my hair more than 30 minutes.*


 
faithVA  Same.  It definitely _"feels"_ Potent! 

And I think 18-19$ is a little 'pricey' too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 17, 2011)

Just oiled my scalp with my nettle infused oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2011)

Using the Last bit of my Claudie Scalp Exlir.  Will replace it BF or whenever she has another Sale.

Not sure what I'll move on to.  Maybe HV Avosoya Oil or SM Restorative Exlir.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 17, 2011)

M&S with my Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration/water spritz and sealed ends JBCO. Applied Claudies nape and temple balm to temple and used Claudie's Elixir on scalp in parts btwn cornrows. Will be doing this nightly from now on.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2011)

M&S with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and oil today.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 17, 2011)

I made a niiiiice mix of EVCO, Sweet Almond and a little bit of EVOO in my applicator bottle. 

I warmed it up and applied it to my scalp and hair and gave myself a much needed scalp massage

Can't wait for my JBCO to show up at my door!...I need to get some grapeseed oil as well.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 17, 2011)

Oil rinsed with sunflower seed oil and it made my curls pop all over the place when I rinsed it out. Yeeeaaah, boyeee! 

M&S with Enso's Softening Serum. Love that stuff!

...btw, M&S stands for moisturized & sealed, right? I'm over here saying M&S like I really know what it means!


----------



## swimfan09 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you sooooooooo much Tiffers and IDareT'sHair for the Claudies info!  I need to use up some of my stash before I purchase more!

I just started using my own oil and sulfur mix - oils are eucalyptus, emu, JBCO and jojoba w/tsp sublimed sulfur.  This will be 1x a week with pure JBCO 2-3x a week.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 18, 2011)

Bought some castor oil. I like it already since it so cheap  -- a little under $3 bucks. Applied it to my edges and nape and will continue to do so every other day and see what happens. Still using my coconut/sesame/rice bran oil mix which makes my hair strong, soft and easier to detangle. Haven't gotten around to making ayurvedic oil infusions yet but that is on the to-do list.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 18, 2011)

Did an oil rinse with sunflower seed and coconut oils.  
Oiled my scalp with Cocoveda Hair Oil.
Sealed ends with castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2011)

Spritzed with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed.  Will Moisturize with Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration and Seal with Claudie Exlir.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 18, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Oil rinsed with sunflower seed oil and it made my curls pop all over the place when I rinsed it out. Yeeeaaah, boyeee!
> 
> M&S with Enso's Softening Serum. Love that stuff!
> 
> *...btw, M&S stands for moisturized & sealed, right? I'm over here saying M&S like I really know what it means!*


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2011)

Doing an overnight HOT with my ceramide mix. I have taken 1.5 month off from Claudie's Scalp Elixir. I will start back up in August.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 19, 2011)

Cowashed last night with BF Marshmallow Cleansing conditioner and used KCKT as leave-in and sealed with horsetail butter.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2011)

Oil rinsed with a half and half mix of sunflower seed/ coconut oil. 

I'm reallyreallyreally loving oil rinsing these days. 

**Dumb question alert** Is there such a thing as TOO much oil rinsing? I think I've done it close to every day lately. Is anyone else oil rinsing a lot?

Using oils and stuff is completely new to me, so I feel a little out of my element, here.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Doing an overnight HOT with my ceramide mix. I have taken 1.5 month off from Claudie's Scalp Elixir. I will start back up in August.



How'd you like Claudie's Elixer? Did you get good growth from it? I ordered some in the Creme Brulee fragrance and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 19, 2011)

Monday il scalp with amla oil, then sealed ends with Enso's Softening Serum  gonna try and do this every other day... wash days I will use vatika or coconut oil as pre poo, then as my finish rinse I will use grapeseed oil.. yep yep yep...


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 19, 2011)

Applied grapeseed oil to the length of my hair and left in overnight. Now pre-pooing/HOT with jojoba, lavender, and eucalyptus oil. Seems to be the only thing that soothes my itchy scalp. And I've noticed decrease in shedding and hair fall since using this mix as HOT.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2011)

Spritzed with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Hair Nectar, Moisturized with Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration and Sealed with Claudie Scalp Exlir.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Oil rinsed with Enso's Softening Serum.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 20, 2011)

Finger detangled and moisturized my hair yesterday with Curls Whipped Cream (Heavy) and sealed with some horsetail butter. I had a very good hair day today, my hair looked moisturized which has been hard to maintain lately.  I really like the horsetail butter it's very good for sealing, I'm definitely gonna buy a couple more bottles.  Today I had planned on mixing my herbal oil infusion up with some sulfur but I'm wait til the weekend.  That oil is probably good and potent as its been sittin in my closet marinating for the past 33 days.  I like makin oil infusions cuz you can choose what herbs and oils you want for your hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2011)

tiffers said:


> How'd you like Claudie's Elixer? Did you get good growth from it? I ordered some in the Creme Brulee fragrance and can't wait to get it.


 
I like it. I am so inconsistent with it though. I'm also inconsistent with my daily intake of silica. So my results may be from a combination of both. I'm also a daily cowasher which I truly believes contributes to my growth also. My longest layer (stretched) is collarbone length after transitioning for a year, bcing, and being natural for a full year. I'm not sure what that means in actual inches.

I did a quick HOT this morning with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 20, 2011)

Just oiled my ends with grapeseed oil. 

I'll be purchasing safflower oil and avocado oil from my local Wholefoods Market in a couple days.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 20, 2011)

oiled my scalp with my nettle infusion then M&S with SM hold and shine mist and SM restorative elixir


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2011)

Will Spritz with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed, Moisturize with Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration and Seal with Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steaming with vatika frosting tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2011)

Shay72  Shay, this sounds Delish!  So what do you do?  

Do You Saturate on Dry Hair and then Shampoo or Cowash afterwards?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair
I will saturate dry hair. Put on a plastic cap for a few hours then steam. Slap on a dc for overnight then cowash in the morning.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 20, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I* will saturate dry hair. Put on a plastic cap for a few hours then steam. Slap on a dc for overnight then cowash in the morning*.


 
thos spunds like a pretty good treatment, I may have to try this


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2011)

Man I Love Vatika Frosting!


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Man I Love Vatika Frosting!



IDareT'sHair I love this stuff!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2011)

againstallodds I can't even imagine Steaming with it on Dry Hair.  

Interesting.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2011)

I love vatika frosting so much that I gave 3 away today. It should be shared with others . No worries I still have plenty .


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2011)

Oil rinsed with sunflower seed oil tonight.

Gawd, I :heart2: oil rinsing!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> I love vatika frosting so much that I gave 3 away today. It should be shared with others . No worries I still have plenty .



Dang, I might have to move to your neghborhood so I can get my fill of the Frosting.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday I did an oil rinse with coconut oil and cowash after the gym.  

Sealed my hair with jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2011)

Still Spritzin' with my Corner of Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.  Moisturized with Claudie Quinoa & Coffee #1 and will Seal later on with Hairveda Avosoya Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Have you tried Enso's other spritz? I think it's lemongrass...?

If so, how does the Agave one compare? I wanted the Agave one bad and have no clue why I bought the Lemongrass one.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Oil rinsed again tonight with sunflower seed oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 22, 2011)

againstallodds or anyone relaxed, how often do you do HOTs?


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 22, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> againstallodds or anyone relaxed, how often do you do HOTs?



Nix08 Every week before I wash without fail.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 22, 2011)

Did a hot oil treatment w/shea oil,avocado oil,peppermint oil,coconut oil.....


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll do a warm Vatika Oil pre-poo/steam tonight. So excited to use my steamer! *harlem shakes*


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 22, 2011)

Just mixed grape seed, hemp seed, few drops of lavender and eucalyptus oil. Will apply to length of my hair tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2011)

Just Moisturized with Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration and Sealed with Hairveda's Avosoya Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers  I haven't tried Enso's Coconut Lemongrass Spritz or Whatever it is.  I've only tried the Agave & Flaxseed one.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2011)

I sealed up with my mix of hemp seed, rice bran, and walnut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2011)

Tried JBCO for oil rinsing and liked it much better this time. 

Have I mentioned how much I heart oil rinsing?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 23, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Oil rinsed with a half and half mix of sunflower seed/ coconut oil.
> 
> I'm reallyreallyreally loving oil rinsing these days.
> 
> ...



Guuuuhhhhlll I need to focus ON oil rinsing everyday!....I always forget my oil when I get in the shower! 

My hair LOVES it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2011)

Oiled Up with a Bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2011)

Oil rinsed with rice bran oil and sealed my leave-in with castor oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Planning to do an overnight HOT using Qhemet's OHHB.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Jul 23, 2011)

Cowashing my hair WITHOUT oil makes my hair feel like CRAP, (no matter how long I DC or how moisturizing my conditioner is)! Just thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 23, 2011)

Did a oil rinse with EVCO.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 23, 2011)

HOT newbie question:

I want to do my monthly baking soda wash which I usually follow with a DC then acv rinse. Should I 
1. Do a HOT overnight before the baking soda wash 

or 

2. Do the baking soda wash follow with an overnight HOT


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2011)

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Cowashing my hair WITHOUT oil makes my hair feel like CRAP, (no matter how long I DC or how moisturizing my conditioner is)! Just thought I'd throw that in.



Do you mix oil with your conditioner or oil rinse before/after conditoning?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2011)

Spritzed with Enso Coconut Lemongrass Spray, Moisturized with Enso Moisture Milk and sealed with Enso Softening Serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2011)

@tiffers Did you get the Agave one too (or just the Lemongrass one)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2011)

Today (Wash Day) Used:

Pequi Oil with my Leave-In
EVOO to Seal after Moisturizing with Claudie Quinoa Coffee #1


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I only got the lemongrass one. I really wanna try the Agave one cuz it sounds more moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2011)

tiffers Lemme go read up on the other one.  

I know I had Flaxseed Oil that I loved (before I ran out and never replaced) It's rich in Omega 3,6,9 so that's why I selected that one along with some of the other ingredients.

I hate that when they launch the new stuff, I think the discount will only be on those items, I want it to be on Errthang.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 24, 2011)

I used SSI Marshmallow Creme and sealed with HTN Oil.

When I washed, I added my stanky oil mix to my prepoo - hempseed, garlic, amla, jbco.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2011)

Did a hot today and finally used the last of my CDs Lisas hair elixir. So will probably switch up to prepoos and sit under my heat cap. Did my oil rinse by dipping my hair in the sink. Like this way. I get plenty of oil and water on my scalp which i need. My hairs in extensions and much easier than spraying something on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2011)

faithVA  Gurl....Congrats on Finally Using that Up! 

YAY!


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 24, 2011)

Just moisturized with Whipped Creme Ends Hydration and sealed w/ grapeseed oil... happy hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2011)

Doing a HOT then oil rinse with Qhemet's OHHB.


----------



## WriterGirl (Jul 25, 2011)

Last night did an oil pre-poo with Vatika oil. That is the ish! 

Sealed  hair this morning with jojoba oil and some Jane Carter Hair Nourishing serum, which has essential oils.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA Gurl....Congrats on Finally Using that Up!
> 
> YAY!


 
IDareT'sHair -- I know right. I conditioned, shampooed and oil rinsed with EVOO  at 2 pm and I could smell that hair elixir all night while I slept. And I am not sensitive to smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2011)

@faithVA Quiet as its kept...I was glad to get rid of mine too. 

I found it 'lurking' as a Fluke. I thought it was done.  

That was one reason last Winter I started the HOTs Thread.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 25, 2011)

a friend asked me if it is possible to do : conditioner -> oil rinse -> conditioner ?
or maybe it doesn't make sense to first put conditioner on strands, coz maybe oil won't be directly on the strands..
I really dunno so share your thoughts women !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2011)

Back to Massaging with Tiiva Growth Oil.  Moisturizing with Claudie Quinoa & Coffee #1 Hair Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> *a friend asked me if it is possible to do : conditioner -> oil rinse -> conditioner ?*
> or it doesn't make sense to put conditioner on strands, coz maybe oil won't be directly on the strands..
> I really dunno so share your thoughts women !!!


 
Krystle~Hime

I have done a Hot/Cowashed/DC'ed AND....I have Cowashed/DC'ed/Oil Rinsed AND  I have Cowashed/DC'ed and applied Oil on top of the DC'er

But Never in the way you've mentioned it. 

Gurl...Maybe someone else can help. Shay72 might do this?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Krystle~Hime
> 
> I have done a Hot/Cowashed/DC'ed AND....I have Cowashed/DC'ed/Oil Rinsed AND  I have Cowashed/DC'ed and applied Oil on top of the DC'er
> 
> ...



condition/deep ccondition will be the same in my request, cause when you DC, it's mostly with conditioner.
but ... you said you cowash/dc/oil..... "oil rinsed" but when Sareca told us about what is oil rinsing she said : 


sareca said:


> The part that makes it an oil *rinse* is using conditioner to help rinse some of the oil from your hair. Everything else is just a pre-poo, hot oil treatment, or an oil _wash_.



so... after you "cowash/dced/oil" you don't use a conditioner?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've done a HOT, oil rinse, then cowash. I've also done a shampoo, oil rinse, then dc. And I've done a pre poo, oil rinse, shampoo, and dc. I haven't done a condition, oil rinse, condition. My preference is the first one. I've gotten sooooft hair (my hair is already really soft so this is a new level of soft), shine, and extremely defined hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll use an Instant (Cowash Conditioner)or Cleansing Conditioner, then I'll Deep Condition usually under Steamer.  

Then after rinsing out the DC'er I'll apply some oil and rinse with warm water.

OR....I'll do a HOT first, Cowash, DC.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2011)

Oil rinsed with JBCO and sealed my leave-in with Enso Softening Serum.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2011)

Did an overnight HOT with vatika frosting, rinsed this morning, and cowashed with Hairveda's Acai Berry.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2011)

Oil rinsed with the last of my JBCO.

I'm using up a lot of stuff and the hubby is proud of me for it


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 27, 2011)

Checking in:
Putting in my oil rinse now. Been sitting here for the last hour with it in my hair. Now off to wash it out.


----------



## B3e (Jul 27, 2011)

Overnight HOT now, will do nights I don't DC. Trying grapeseed/EVOO after CW each morning once my macadamia natural oil healing oil treatment sample runs out. Fell off during the time I had braids, back on board.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey ladies!! Hope yall are doin well..I been doin lots of water rinses this week cuz I been hitting the gym pretty hard and sealing in the moisture with my horsetail hair butter.  I do plan on doin a hard core protein trt this weekend, I been using mild ones, but my porosity is just off and it's been off for awhile so Imma give in and see what that do.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2011)

Did an overnight HOT with Qhemet's OHHB, rinsed this morning, and followed with a cowash using Hairveda's Green Conditioner.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 27, 2011)

Mixed up a henna/amla paste with aloe vera juice, castor oil, vegetable glycerin, molasses and a dropper of tea tree oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2011)

Been Using the last bit of my Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum to Seal.  I do have a back-up of this tho'.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been Using the last bit of my Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum to Seal. I do have a back-up of this tho'.


 
IDareT'sHair - I'm curious..how does this stuff smell? 

I'm very picky about scents & I wish these companies would put descriptions of the scents right along with the ingredients b/c the scent is VERY important to me - if I love the product but hate the scent, it's OVA  (sorry about the lil rant LOL)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I'm curious..how does this stuff smell?
> 
> *I'm very picky about scents & I wish these companies would put descriptions of the scents right along with the ingredients b/c the scent is VERY important to me -* if I love the product but hate the scent, it's OVA  (sorry about the lil rant LOL)


 
NappyRina  Not Bad.  Kinda Herbally in a way.  But not strong.  I think it's stronger in the bottle than when you actually apply.  

I don't mind the 'scent' at all.  _It's not fruity or musky or florally at all.  It's a lightweight Herbal smell._

curlyhersheygirl  Curly, what say you?  I know early on you were kinda like  Then it 'grew' on you.  I know tiffers and destine2grow also uses it alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2011)

I Slapped some Extra Virgin Olive Oil on top of my Jasmine Avocado & Silk to Steam with.

I will use Pequi Oil with my Leave-In Dry under Dryer and then Moisturize with Claudie and use Tiiva as a Scalp Massage.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2011)

NappyRina IDareT'sHair I think different batches might vary in scent, because mine doesn't smell herbally at all. I'd say mine has a light, pleasant floral type scent with a hint of Blue Magic. 

I told my husband to smell it and he said it kind of smelled like grease as well. It isn't strong and the grease smell almost completely disappears once I put it on my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2011)

tiffers I agree.  The smell (whatever it is) doesn't linger


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2011)

Steaming with vatika frosting


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 27, 2011)

Just applied hemp seed oil to the length of my hair. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2011)

I moisturized with some BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp cream and sealed with some Hhydratherma Naturals oil and put some hemp seed on my ends.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2011)

Brownie518 How is that BFH scalp cream? That's up next on my to buy list. 

How long have you been using it? I know it isn't touted as a growth aid, but those ingredients are awesome! Have you gotten any growth since you started using it?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 28, 2011)

Sealed my dc with sunflower oil and let it marinate for a few hours.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 28, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NappyRina  Not Bad.  Kinda Herbally in a way.  But not strong.  I think it's stronger in the bottle than when you actually apply.
> 
> I don't mind the 'scent' at all.  _It's not fruity or musky or florally at all.  It's a lightweight Herbal smell._
> 
> curlyhersheygirl  Curly, what say you?  I know early on you were kinda like  Then it 'grew' on you.  I know tiffers and destine2grow also uses it alot.


NappyRina IDareT'sHair it smells like camamille (sp) and hibiscus if you're familiar with those herbs. It's herbal with a hint of floral. I really like it and the scent doesn't linger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2011)

Moisturized with Enso's Blue Malva Hair Lotion.  Sealed with a tiny bit of Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 28, 2011)

IDareT'sHair T, how do you like that Enso Malva moisturizer? That's the anti-breakage one, right? Does a little go a long way? I just realized that it was only 2 oz. 

I'm trying to decide whether I want the Enso moisturizers or more of Claudie's moisturizers. :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2011)

@tiffers No it's 8 ounces or so for $10.00. 

It's wonderful and it smells ab-sol-utely Wonderful.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 28, 2011)

Just applied hemp seed oil to the length of my hair (been doing this a couple times during the week and loving how smooth my hair feels as result) and did a scalp massage with mix of coconut oil, tea tree, and eucalyptus oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 28, 2011)

againstallodds That scalp massage oil recipe sounds wonderful!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jul 28, 2011)

JUST GOT ME SOME REAL LIVE COCONUT OIL!!!! Bout to dc with it now


----------



## tiffers (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, has anyone tried Claudie's Garden Oil? If not, you need to get on it NAO!

I oil rinsed with it tonight (just got my package earlier today) and then cowashed afterwards with Hairveda Moist Condition 27/7, which I had used multiple times before with okay results. I was just using it tonight to hurry up and get rid of it 

But oil rinsing with the Garden Oil took this conditioner to a WHOLE nother level. My chronically dry hair was silky. You hear me? Sil-keee. After I rinsed? STILL silky. Put some of Claudie's Isha Hair Cream on my hair and it just glided on, all smooth-like. No tangles, nothing. Just smooth, incredibly soft. Oh my gawd. I'm bout to order up EVERYTHANG Miss Claudie sells, cuz this is just insane. I'm so excited right now and can't keep my hands out of my hair. *happy sigh*


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 28, 2011)

nelle11236 said:


> againstallodds That scalp massage oil recipe sounds wonderful!



nelle11236 It's really helping soothe my itchy scalp! (seborrheic dermatitis)


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

I havent completely figured out the way I really want to do oil rinses but I am pretty sure they will be a permanent part of my regimen. Tonight I DCd, rinsed, then dipped my hair in oil and water and massage my scalp under the water. I rinsed and applied suave conditioner and rinsed. I applied oil to my  ends and twisted. 

With a little more experimentation with different oils I think I have a winner.


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2011)

Overnight HOT last night, my Cowash the next morning was bomb! wish grapeseed oil was actually scented hehe. will cut it with almond.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I like the way my hair feels better when I do the oil rinse as the last step. In the future I think I will still apply a leave-in and moisturizer after the oil rinse to see how it goes. Overall, my hair feels good today. My hair has medium density and tends to be quite puffy but with the oil rinse my twist were really thin and tight like a rope. So when I took it out they were too tight for a twists out so I put the twists up into a french roll.

I think the oil rinses are going to be perfect for my hair to wear updoes and buns because it gives it weight, stretches it out and make sit more prone to lay flat.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 29, 2011)

oil rinse with mustard/rice bran/tea tree oil blend
braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2011)

Moisturized with Enso's Milk & Honey Hair Cream with a spot of Blue Malva Hair Lotion.

Will do a Scalp Massage with Tiiva Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2011)

tiffers  IA.  Lawdy-Lawdy Ms. Claudie know what to do to them products she be makin'.

I need to go look and see if I got me some Garden Oil.  One of My Cousins mighta' gifted me a bottle.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 29, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Brownie518 How is that BFH scalp cream? That's up next on my to buy list.
> 
> How long have you been using it? I know it isn't touted as a growth aid, but those ingredients are awesome! Have you gotten any growth since you started using it?



tiffers - I loooove the Saeede cream! I haven't been using it as a 'growth aid' but I definitely think it has helped my hair and scalp health. I especially like using it on my 'problem areas'...nape and temple areas.Its very moisturizing for me too.  Definite staple for me. I've been using it all year. Not always consistently, at least once a week, but usually 2 or 3 times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2011)

tiffers  Yep.  I do have the Claudie Garden Oil in Mango I got from my Good Cousin Ms. B!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair 

Have you used it yet? If not, you need to get on that oil ASAP!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 30, 2011)

Did a HOT and an oil rinse, both with Claudie's Garden Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2011)

Doing a HOT with shikakai oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 30, 2011)

pre-poo with ayurvedic herbs (henna, amla, brahmi, maka) infused in blend of oils (castor, mustard, gingelly)
co-wash with Trader Joe Nourish spa conditioner
apply argan oil and Jamaican Mango & Lime locking gel to wet hair
braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2011)

Just finished up a Nice Tiiva Growth Oil Massage


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Have you used it yet? If not, you need to get on that oil ASAP!*


 

tiffers  Uh...No....

I just realized I have it like 5 minutes ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2011)

Decided to do an overnight HOT with Tiiva Growth Oil w/Plastic Cap. 

Doing my Hair now.  Will use Pequi Oil with my Leave-In and will Moisturize with Claudie Isha Hair Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2011)

I pull out the Shea Moisture Restorative Hair Exlir to Seal with.  Not only do I Love, Love, Love the way it smells and the "shine"  I can get it on the ground (if I must), so it won't pain me to use it & use it up.

So, I'll be using this as my Sealant for the next few weeks with Claudie Isha as a Moisturizer.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 31, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I have the Isha Cream and  it. I'm bout to go on a Claudie binge when she comes back from vacay next week. 

Which scents of her products do you have? Do you like them? I got the Garden Oil in Cake & Ice Cream and am regretting that decision. erplexed Also got the growth serum in Creme Brulee... regretting that too. 

The Isha is in Ambrosia and I can deal with that scent. I think I'm gonna get fruity type scents from now on, cuz the dessert-y scents are... not okay.

I think you've tried the Capuacu Coffee cream, right? Does it smell like coffee or can you choose your own scent?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I have the Isha Cream and  it. I'm bout to go on a Claudie binge when she comes back from vacay next week. *
> 
> *Which scents of her products do you have?* Do you like them? I got the Garden Oil in Cake & Ice Cream and am regretting that decision. erplexed Also got the growth serum in Creme Brulee... regretting that too.
> 
> ...


 
tiffers  I was thinkin' the same thing....'bout when she opens back up

I wasn't really aware you could get scented stuff (at first) until Brownie told me more recently, so I was getting whatever she sent me. Which was usually non-scented or light vanilla scented products?

Then when I found out you could get scented, I started getting "Hello Sugar" in most of my items which smell pretty good, light and non-descript.  

I just got the Mango Cream Rinse yesterday and it smells good, but not sure if I'd want errthang in Mango.

I'd ask Brownie518 because I haven't done alot of her 'scented' items except for the Hello Sugar.  

I smelled several of my things yesterday and they smell like a light 'vanilla' (because I didn't specify a particular scent).  IMHO, nobody does 'scents' like Jasmine.

Are you talking about Claudie's Quinoa & Coffee?  If so, I got that in Hello Sugar.  If you're talking about Tiiva's Coffee & Capuacu Deep Conditioner, it's a light Coffee & Cocoa Butter Scent.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 31, 2011)

oil rinse with mustard/rice bran/tea tree oil
shampoo with CON
rinse with Roux porosity control corrector & conditioner
VO5 passion smoothie conditioner, detangle with shower comb
apply argan oil and Jamaica Mango & Lime locking gel to edges & ends
braid hair to air dry


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pre pooed with vatika frosting. Did a HOT with OHHB.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have the Isha Cream and  it. I'm bout to go on a Claudie binge when she comes back from vacay next week.
> 
> Which scents of her products do you have? Do you like them? *I got the Garden Oil in Cake & Ice Cream and am regretting that decision. erplexed Also got the growth serum in Creme Brulee... regretting that too. *
> 
> ...



Sorry but the bolded made me  but I know just what you mean. I tend to stick with basic scents for my Claudie's. I either get unscented or I ask for Hello Sugar, Strawberry, or Pineapple or this Vanilla one she has. 

BTW, I love the Avocado Intense conditioner.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 31, 2011)

Moisturized with HE LTR and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 31, 2011)

Just washed out my overnight pre-poo of Sulfur oil.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you seal with Shea butter? 


Forgetting what is behind and straining toward what is ahead,
Philippians 3:13


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jul 31, 2011)

My hair felt extremely dry 2day so I used Shea butter mixed with Hot 6 Oil & wrapped it, it felt so much better. I used to use Vitapointe but my hair doesn't like it anymore which is good cause I'm trying to use all natural products.


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## leiah (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been scrunching lots of oils into my ends when I do wash & gos.  I'm liking it
I'm not using any styling products, just leave in conditioner and oil


----------



## An_gell (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi ladies! I'm happy to report that the clarifying shampoo worked my hair has been extremely soft since I washed on Sat, and I'm very happy .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2011)

Will start up again with my Claudie's Elixir starting tonight.The plan is MWF.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 1, 2011)

Last night I oiled my scalp with nettle infusion and sealed spritz  my hair with SM restorative elixir.


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 1, 2011)

I mositurized with Herbal Essences LTR then sealed with carrot oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 1, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Hi ladies! I'm happy to report that the clarifying shampoo worked my hair has been extremely soft since I washed on Sat, and I'm very happy .



Which one did you use?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 1, 2011)

Shay72 Which scent do you have? (Claudie Elixer)


----------



## tiffers (Aug 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I'm literally counting down the days till Claudie opens back up. Got my list of products and scents all ready to go... and every time I look at the list, I add something new to it. 

The Garden Oil and Isha Cream are so fantastically awesomely great, I can't wait to try MOAR!

And I agree about Jasmine's scents. So delicious. That conditioner you sent me, I had dh close his eyes and told him to smell it. His eyes popped open all wide and he said "What the... what the hell is that? Mmm, that smells good as hell! Lemme smell that again."


----------



## tiffers (Aug 1, 2011)

Brownie518 Why you gotta laugh at me, though? 

I was so excieted to smell the stuff, but was pretty disappointed. My daughter covers her nose whenever I do her hair. 

How does Hello Sugar smell? Is it sweet or flowery?

I wanna try scents like Jamaican Punch and Cucumber Melon, but am kinda hesitant. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2011)

tiffers Hello Sugar is the bomb.com especially Jasmine's Hello Sugar.  

Claudie's version is okay.  

It's light and non-obtrusive.  I think you'd like it.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2011)

tiffers
I don't even know . I don't ask for scents anymore. I let Claudie decide.If I request any scent it is Hello Sugar.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers Hello Sugar is the bomb.com especially Jasmine's Hello Sugar.
> 
> Claudie's version is okay.
> 
> It's light and non-obtrusive.  I think you'd like it.



tiffers - What T said. HS is the s**t. 

 Sorry about laughing  

The Jamaican Punch is . forgot about that one.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2011)

I just massaged my scalp with my sulfur oil mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just applied Claudie's Elixir and massaged my scalp.


----------



## An_gell (Aug 1, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Which one did you use?


 
I used Hairveda Deep Cleanse Shampoo for Clarifying and I really like this one.  My porosity have been off for awhile now, and I couldn't figure it out and this is what I needed especially since I have been using grease. I don't think cowashing was getting all the petroleum out my hair.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 1, 2011)

oil rinse with mustard/rice bran/tea tree oil
VO5 passion smoothie conditioner, detangle with shower comb
apply Jamaica Mango & Lime locking gel to edges & ends
braid hair to air dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2011)

Moisturized my Hair with Claudie Isha Hair Cream in Hello Sugar and Sealed with Shea Moisture's Restorative Exlir.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2011)

Sealing the ends of my micro 2 strand twists with grease. I like it so far and it feels like the ends of my twists won't tangle.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Oil rinsed with Garden Oil

Used Isha Cream (in Ambrosia) and sealed with Garden Oil.

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2011)

Steaming with vatika frosting


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 3, 2011)

Oil rinsed with coconut oil and cowashed with Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2011)

Under the Dryer.  I used some kind of Oil (I think it was Safflower Oil from BFH). I have it in a Small Applicator Bottle (Pointy Tipped) with No name. 

I will Moisturize with Claudie Isha and Seal with something.  Maybe Safflower or Pequi Oil.


----------



## An_gell (Aug 3, 2011)

Been doing lots of water rinses, and sealing with horsetail butter or sage and lavendar hair whip.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I'm becoming addicted to sealing my ends with grease.  I can't wait until Friday until I can do it again. 

I applied my oil mix to my scalp this morning and let it soak in. I have a new habit now... I give myself a scalp massage, while I'm driving to work, using my free hand. Odd, but its working out pretty good. And I don't get as bored so I do it longer. Let's see if I see different results at the end of August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2011)

We'll be Starting Round 3 of our Challenge September 1st through December 31st....so Stay Tuned Ladies and Happy Oiling!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just oiled my hair up with my Ceramide mix, prepping for my wash.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2011)

Dc'd with BFH banana & Avocado Deep Mask sealed with Garden Oil

Oil rinsed with Garden Oil

Cowashed with BFH Pistachio Cream Conditioner sealed with Garden Oil

Moisturized with Isha Cream and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

Can ya'll tell how much I love my Garden Oil? 

I'm trying to use up a few of these BFH conditioners that I don't care for and Garden Oil helps add a little flair.


----------



## An_gell (Aug 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We'll be Starting Round 3 of our Challenge September 1st through December 31st....so Stay Tuned Ladies and Happy Oiling!


 

IDareT'sHair, Thank you for starting another round!!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2011)

@An_gell Thanks Angel!

This thread has definitely given me a whole new appreciation for the Power of Oil. Before they were lurking under my Cabinet 

and_ I was like: erplexed "Why did I buy this stuff?"_
_And how long is it gone take me to get rid of it._

Since this thread, I see how useful & beneficial Oils can be in your overall Regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2011)

Moisturized with Marie Dean Amala Hair Cream and Sealed with Shea Moisture Restorative Exlir (Oil Spritz).


----------



## choctaw (Aug 4, 2011)

clarify with raw African black soap
oil rinse with blend of ayurvedic oils 
apply eco custard
braid hair to dry


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2011)

Oil rinsed with Garden Oil

Moisturized with Isha Cream and sealed with Garden Oil

Massaged Growth Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 5, 2011)

pre poo w/coconut oil, after I deep condish with Hairveda we love green conditioner, I sealed my ends w/shea oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2011)

Tonight I used Pequi Oil with my Leave-In and I Sealed with Hairitage Hydrations Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 5, 2011)

oil rinse with coconut/almond/gingelly oils infused with brahmi and maka powders
co-wash/shower comb detangle with mane n tail
co-wash/shower comb detangle Trader Joe Nourish spa
wrap in turbie twist to keep moist
probably wear a puff for swimming in the morning


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2011)

Sprayed an H2O/AOHSR mix on my hair, topped that with Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration and sealed with Enso Softening Serum.

*trying to preserve my beloved Claudie products*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2011)

@tiffers Chile how low are you on Claudie? 

And what are you getting? Imma Get:

1 Isha
1 Large Quinoa #1
1 Daily Balancing Hair Cream
1 Mango Rinse

I think that's it.  And I've e-mailed her my order as well.  Imma try that Jamaican Punch Brownie518 was talmbout.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I'm really low, T.  Got about half of my Garden Oil and a few dollops of Isha. 

I'm ordering:

Leave-In Conditioning Mist in Jamaican Paradise

Normalizing Conditionerin Pearberry

Satin Daily Hair Moisturizer in Island Mango and Coconut

Quinoa Coffee Hair Cream # 1 in Strawberries & Champagne

Deep Moisturizing Conditioner 8 oz in Mango Kiwi

Isha Cream in Hello Sugar

Garden Oil in Pineapple

I had to restrain myself from ordering more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2011)

tiffers  Keep me posted on those Scents. 

So, you takin' another chance with all them scents again uh?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair LMAOOOO!!!   

I know Imma end up regretting at least one of the choices, but they sound so good! Apparently I haven't learned my lesson yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2011)

tiffers  Gurl...Let me know.  I don't even know where the "Fragrance Options" are listed. 

Lemme go look and see if I can find them.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 6, 2011)

hay ladies, how u all doing ?

did a pre-poo with hemp oil last night .... lawks my hair loved it. was actually the first time pre-pooing within this.

have to continue.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 6, 2011)

Decided to switch over to using this Horsetail bar on my scalp instead of Claudie's Elixir. I think I may ultimately alternate. One month I use one and next use the other. Used the horsetail bar the past two nights. Basically finger parted my hair and slid the bar down each part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2011)

Shay72  That Horsetail Bar sounded really good. 

Now I regret I didn't get it.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair There was a list of fragrances on her website, but for some reason, the site isn't working any more. 

I also looked at the scent options for the Garden Oil and Scalp Elixer and chose from some of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2011)

tiffers  Nah....I think Imma leave them scents alone.  And go for what I know. 

The Hello Sugar and the one Brownie recommended.

I'll just use whatever she sends (like I been doing).

I'm scurrrrred I won't like them.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 6, 2011)

I am doing a HOT oil treatment and pre-poo with Vatika oil.


----------



## leiah (Aug 6, 2011)

Pre poo with sunflower and coconut oil
sealed with vatika


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 6, 2011)

Doing an overnight HOT/pre poo with vatika frosting.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Did castor oil rinse tonight. Coils were POPPING!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 7, 2011)

I sprayed on some My Honey Child Natural Hair Humectants (pur. water, glycerin, honey, blk cumin seed oil, macadamia oil, pumpkin seed oil, and walnut oil). Let that marinate for a long while. I'm about to wash and I'll add a little of my ceramide mix in there somewhere.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

Oil rinsed with castor oil.  and massaged Elixer into
my scalp.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 7, 2011)

Mixed up a henna paste with evoo and tea tree oils


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 7, 2011)

Moisturized with some MHC Buttery Soy and sealed up with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

Oil rinsed with castor oil

Moisturized with Isha Cream and sealed with Garden Oil (I culd no longer resist tempation  )

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 8, 2011)

Oil rinsed with castor oil. Love it! Soft, detangled hair. Cowashed, DCed, and put in Kimmaytube leave-in (avg, lil AOHSR, KCKT, evoo). Then sealed with castor oil.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 8, 2011)

rinse out henna paste
oil rinse with maka infused rice bran oil
argan oil on ends and edges
apply small amount of conditioner, gel and twist hair


----------



## tyffanienn (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't used any oils in my hair for years! I see the difference of using and not using. Everyone in this forum teaches me soo much about hair and I'm ready to start nursing mine back to health!!! :-D


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

Moisturized with Afroveda's Ginger Root Pomade and Sealed with EVOO.  Will do this twice today.

Will continue this out all week.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Oil rinsed with a mix of castor oil, sunflower oil and Garden Oil. 

Sealed my leave-in with castor oil.

Gave my scalp some lovin' with Claudie's Elixer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2011)

Moisturized with Hairitage Hydrations Mango Cloud Hair Cream will seal with EVOO.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

IDareT'sHair OMG, those Clouds look so delicious! Are they as yummy as they look? Are they moisturizing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers  Exactly those Clouds are wonderful and very, very moisturizing and smell like a Million bucks.  It smells sooooooooo good.

I just have the Mango Cloud, but she is sending me the Avocado Cloud which Brownie518 gave a really good review.

They're only 4 ounce Jars, so I know I'll blow straight through them


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 9, 2011)

Moisturized last night with SSI's Herbal Pomade, sealed with vatika frosting, then baggied overnight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Okay, would you say the Cloud is more moisturizing than Claudie's stuff?

What's the consistency? It it creamy? Oily? Buttery?

I gotsta know these things!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers  It's actually very _whippy_ just like Claudie's. 

You don't get as much tho'.  It's only 4 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers  Did you place Your Order with Claudie yet?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Oooh, I love whippy moisturizers! 

I did place an order. I'll pm you


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @IDareT'sHair OMG, those Clouds look so delicious! Are they as yummy as they look? Are they moisturizing?




tiffers - The Avocado Cloud is!!  I love it!! I use it on my hair and body!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 9, 2011)

I moist. with HTN Protein leave in and the Lotion, sealed up with the Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2011)

Moisturizing w/Mango Cloud.  Sealing with EVOO.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be posting pictures in September. I have not posted pictures in a while because I hate short hair 

8/6  I did a pre-treatment of egg, mayonnaise, honey, and evoo before shampooing and conditioning with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa line. 

8/7 I did a pre-treatment and scalp massage of vatika oil overnight before conditioning with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa. (I'd like to mention that I added about 2 capfuls of evoo to my conditioner.... which reminds me-- I need to add tea tree oil to my Trader Joe's products.

8/8  Pretreatment and scalp massage of evoo mixed with tea tree oil overnight before conditioner washing.

Today: Pretreatment and scalp massage of evoo mixed with tea tree oil before washing and roller setting.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Oil rinsed with WEN Lavender Oil. Um, not too sure how I feel about oil rinsing with it, but I need to use it up cuz I've had it for over a year.

Sealed with Garden Oil and massaged Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 10, 2011)

Just moisturized with Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Moisturized last night with SSI's Herbal Pomade, sealed with vatika frosting, then baggied overnight.


Did the same thing last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2011)

Detangled with QB Coco Tree Detangling Ghee and remembered how much I love this stuff.

Used the Ghee & Pequi Oil and got under the dryer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 10, 2011)

Misted with water moisturized with enso aloe and marshmallow hair milk and sealed with hemp oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Steamed with vatika frosting.


----------



## An_gell (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Been doin lots of water rinses for the past couple weeks cuz I been hitting the gym pretty hard and I have been sticking to my HYH/low manipulation challenge I think I'm armpit now but I'm not flat-ironing until Oct to check. 

Last night I did a water rinse and applied some BB Brulee and sealed with my horsetail butter.  I really like botticelli botanicals brulee, I just got my second jar in the sent of melon ball and it smells so good. It's like a cream gel and it works well with my hair especially with all this humidity so far it's been the only thing that doesn't cause my hair to frizz and plus I like the fact that it's natural.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Oil rinsed with a mix of sunflower oil, WEN Fig Oil and Enso Softening Serum. I like the result of diluting the WEN with other oils and will do this until the WEN is gone. 

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 11, 2011)

Checking in: About to do a oil baggy-rinse! I have been slacking due to a hectic schedule. I need to get back on schedule ASAP

*off to put this oil in*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie Isha Hair Cream in "Hello Sugar"

Sealed with EVOO.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 11, 2011)

prepooing with QB's CTDG and my oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2011)

Ended up Sealing with Shea Moisture Restorative Hair Exlir.  I finished this up and don't have a back-up.

I'll repurchase it again when I use up some of my other Oils.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Sealed my dc with sunflower oil.

Oil rinsed with castor oil diluted with WEN Fig Oil.

Sealed my leave-in with Garden Oil and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 11, 2011)

Currently doing a scalp massage with my sulfur oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 12, 2011)

Used jojoba oil to seal after using SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie to twist and sealed & rolled my ends with Oyin Burnt Sugar.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Moisturized with SSI Herbal Pomade, sealed with my ceramide oil mix, and baggied overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie Isha.  Oiled Up with EVOO.  I have on a Baggy.  Will keep it on until bed-time.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 12, 2011)

I oiled up with JBCO. I wanna soak my hair in it and then wash later on tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> *I oiled up with JBCO.* I wanna soak my hair in it and then wash later on tonight.


 
Brownie518  I'm Oiled Up with EVOO under a Baggy right now.  

Will Cowash tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I'm Oiled Up with EVOO under a Baggy right now.
> 
> Will Cowash tomorrow.



I need to get some Olive oil. I used to love it to prepoo. 

Way OT: I HATE when Rachel Ray says "EVOO."


----------



## choctaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Oil rinsed with mix of ayurvedic powders infused in blend castor, mustard & sesame oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to get some Olive oil*. I used to love it to prepoo.
> 
> Way OT: I HATE when Rachel Ray says "EVOO."


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  Probably ALL Them Massages!

.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2011)

I miss Lita and all her Oil Concoctions.

I wonder where she is?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Moisturized with SSI Herbal Pomade, sealed with my ceramide oil mix, and baggied overnight.


 
Will do this again tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Oil rinsed with a mix of castor/sunflower/WEN Fig

Moisturized with Isha (I only have one use left  ) and sealed with Garden Oil.

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## An_gell (Aug 13, 2011)

Washed and steamed last night. Just moisturized with BB brulee and sealed with siamese twists essential hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2011)

Wash Day!  Will use Pequi with my Leave-In and Tiiva Growth Oil after it dries.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 13, 2011)

oil rinsed with brahmi infused rice bran oil; applied argan oil and conditioner to edges and ends, braided hair before swim. Rinsed hair with water after swim; hair if soft, no tangles.

Mixed up an ayurvedic paste of 50/50 henna & amla powders, coconut water, beaten egg, castor oil and coconut oil to deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2011)

tiffers  Well at least use Used up something.  That speaks Volumes.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Girl, I've been using up LOTS of stuff! Just finished some BWC leave-in AND L'anza conditioner the other day! 

That's why dh let me go on this recent spending spree, cuz he's proud of me. ... and I might have persuaded him with my womanly wiles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2011)

tiffers Chile...I'm sure them "Womanly _Wilds_" were all up in da' Mix.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 14, 2011)

Oil rinsed with a mix of sunflower and WEN Lavender oils. 

Moisturized with Hairveda Acai Phyto and sealed with Garden Oil.

Massaged Elixer into my scalp.

My hair is so loving me for using all of these oils. 

I've noticed that unlike other growth aides that I've tried, Claudie's Elixer doesn't leave my scalp feeling dry, tight or flaky. I think it's because of the ceramides. It moisturizes and nourishes the scalp more than the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2011)

Moisturized Length with Marie Dean's Amala Hair Cream. Massaged Scalp with Tiiva Growth Oil


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 14, 2011)

Oiled my ends with hemp seed oil. Almost done with my 24 oz bottle.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 15, 2011)

Oil rinsed with a mix of sunflower/castor/WEN Fig

Sealed with castor oil and massaged Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 15, 2011)

I mosturized my hair and scalp W/ Pantene oil moistuizer and sealed with Grape seed oil.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Oil rinsed with Silk Dreams Nourish.

Sealed with Nourish topped with PRE and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2011)

Massaged Tiiva's Growth Oil in today and came home and Cleansed.

Will use:  DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir today with my Leave In.  

And Will Moisturize with Hairitage Avocado Clouds and Massage with Tiiva Oil.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 16, 2011)

applied argan oil to edges and ends after wash and condition


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 16, 2011)

Just did a scalp massage with Vatika Oil. I'm keeping it warm and letting it sit like a HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I really like DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir.  I think I want DB Watermelon Seed Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sealed last night with my ceramide mix. Sealed this morning with Qhemet's Moringa & Castor Softening Serum.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Oil rinsed with Nourish 

Moisturized with Silky Soft Leave-In, sealed with Nourish  and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2011)

Moisturized & Oiled up with Hairitage Hydrations Avacado Cloud.

tiffers did you get your Cloud yet?  What do you think?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Mixed sunflower oil into my dc...

Oil rinsed with sunflower and WEN Fig oils...

Sealed with Garden Oil...

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp...

*happy dance*


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Naw, not yet. I'm gonna use up everything I have before buying anything else. 

F'real.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 17, 2011)

I still love doing oil treatments. It's really helping my hair in this dry climate. I don't even remember the last time I used a silicone for shine. My hair doesn't need it with all the natural stuff I've been using.

I am low on funds so I am probably going to be using EVOO as an oil treatment for a *LONG *time... But I keep eye-ing Silk Dreams Nourish...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2011)

Angelicus 

I Agree.  Using the Natural Oils there is really no need for Other "Shine Enhancing Products"


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just put some Camille Rose oil on my scalp and massaged it a bit. Then I oiled everything with JBCO. Letting that sit before I wash later on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2011)

Here I was trying to limit my Oil Stash, but I honestly think it has grown. 

I have alot of 'different' oils from when I first started.  And alot of oil mixes.  

I am really enjoying them too.


----------



## theneolution (Aug 18, 2011)

I`m still going pretty strong in this challenge -- since my last post I`ve decided to go natural and am transitioning from about NL hair.  My hair is a lot more dry, so sealing with oils has been one of my focuses.
Purchased a soft dry bonnet today, and presently using it for a HOT using my Proclaim 7 Olive Oil, coconut oil, JBCO, Eucalyptus mixture.  I`ll try to remember to post an update.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2011)

theneolution  Nice Post Girlie!  Yes, stop back and share an update with us.  

I am also 'curious' about that Soft Bonnet thingy. So, please elaborate on that one too.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm loving oils so hard right now. I've never used oil so much in my life, but the hair is happeh... a little on the oily side, but happeh nonetheness. 

IDareT'sHair I had a soft bonnet dryer back in the day and used the hell outta that thing until it broke. 

It was only like 25 bucks and I loved dc'ing with it because all of the heat was concentrated on my head. *wipes a stray tear* Ah, memories.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2011)

tiffers  Oh a Soft Bonnet Dryer....I see.  Thanks for the Clarification.  I thought it was something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2011)

tiffers Chile.....Happeh Ain't the Werd for it. 

I have neva' had such a Greasey Head.  But I'm loving it.  And by me PS'ing nobody knows what's going on underneath but me.

I started this thread to Use Up some Oils....Now my Oil Stash is Larger than ever. 

Hopefully, Fall & Winter Oilin' will take care of that.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Now we both know that when Fall comes, your oil stash is gonna be even bigger than it is now. 

Have you tried mixing oil with your deep conditioner? I just tried it for the first time today and oh my gawd. Insane softness! I mixed oil with my cowash conditioner and leave-in too.  

I'm an oily mess right now.


----------



## theneolution (Aug 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> tiffers  Oh a Soft Bonnet Dryer....I see.  Thanks for the Clarification.  I thought it was something else.



Yeah, sorry for confusing you there -- I mixed up the words a little bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2011)

@tiffers No, Imma really try hard not to Haul any more Oils. 

I just got the: Sapote Oil and the Loc Oil from PuraBody Naturals. Imma try to make them the last two Oils I buy for Fall/Winter.erplexed

I should be good on Oils. If I 'reup' on anything, it would probably be EVOO.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 18, 2011)

Angelicus said:


> I still love doing oil treatments. It's really helping my hair in this dry climate. I don't even remember the last time I used a silicone for shine. My hair doesn't need it with all the natural stuff I've been using.
> 
> I am low on funds so I am probably going to be using EVOO as an oil treatment for a *LONG *time... But I keep eye-ing Silk Dreams Nourish...



Angelicus get iiiittttt!!!!!! its the best!!! I am in love w the nourish oil. been using it 2x a day for the past 3 days just cuz I can.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 18, 2011)

Scalp massage with mix of coconut oil, eucalyptus, and tea tree oil to tame my dandruff and itchy scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2011)

Massaged in 100% Jojoba Oil (Imported from Israel).  Picked it up at: Jamaican Oils.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2011)

Oiled Up with Darcy's Botancials Pumpkin Seed Exlir & Pure Jojoba Oil


----------



## choctaw (Aug 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I started this thread to Use Up some Oils....Now my Oil Stash is Larger than ever.
> *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2011)

choctaw said:


>


 
choctaw  That's from Hangin' Out with You!.....

You know how you do  You gots the Oilzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## choctaw (Aug 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IDareT'sHair  That's from Hangin' Out with You!.....
> 
> You know how you do  You gots the Oilzzzzzzzzzzz



 you know I just purchased coconut, mustard and sesame oils at the Indian grocer today 

I will repurchase the oils that worked best for my hair in oil rinses, ayurvedic pastes and herbal infusions. The Indian grocer has food grade oils at reasonable prices e.g. $5.00 for 600 ml coconut oil, $3.50 for 500 ml mustard, almond or sesame oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2011)

choctaw said:


> *you know I just purchased coconut, mustard and sesame oils at the Indian grocer today*


 
choctaw  See....  That's what I'm Talmbout

I just made a pack with chebaby.  Me = No More Oils.  Her = No More Gels until 2012.

Hopefully, we can make it.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @choctaw See.... That's what I'm Talmbout
> 
> I just made a pack with @chebaby. Me = No More Oils. Her = No More Gels until 2012.
> 
> Hopefully, we can make it.


 we gonna make it

this thread just reminded me of all the good oils i have.

coconut
evoo
wheat germ
rose hip
black currant
hemp seed oil


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Aug 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Man I Love Vatika Frosting!



love the stuff too......after hennaing ect. i applied the Vatika Frosting to damp hair and sat under the steamer for an hour (30 mins interval).....my hair is so soffffffft right now....... i might just skip applying my condish and do a co-wash on Monday. We will see how my hair feels later tonight and tomorrow. I am still on the hunt for a shampoo and condish.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 19, 2011)

Che is making me think of the oils I have right now:

Hemp seed
Pumpkin seed
Sesame
Mustard seed
Safflower
Wheat germ
Rice bran
Brahmi
Amla
JBCO
Emu

Plus some blends...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2011)

IslandDiva08 said:


> love the stuff too......after hennaing ect. *i applied the Vatika Frosting to damp hair and sat under the steamer for an hour (30 mins interval).....my hair is so soffffffft right now....... i might just skip applying my condish and do a co-wash on Monday*. We will see how my hair feels later tonight and tomorrow. I am still on the hunt for a shampoo and condish.


 
IslandDiva08  You're the 2nd Lady I've read that Steams with VF and Lurves It.  

Imma hafta' try that.

Maybe I'll try it this Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2011)

Brownie518  I just rubbed on a little Claudie Shea Pomade.  I forgot how much I Lurves that stuff.

Will definitely pull this back out Fall/Winter.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Aug 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IslandDiva08  You're the 2nd Lady I've read that Steams with VF and Lurves It.
> 
> Imma hafta' try that.
> 
> Maybe I'll try it this Fall/Winter.



You have to give it a try....girl my hair is still so soft, but i will see what happens tomorrow........i am still amaze that my hair feels this good without the use of a conditioner.


----------



## leiah (Aug 19, 2011)

I've used up a lot of oils!  
The one that I definitely need to repurchase is mustard oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 19, 2011)

Overnight pre-poo with grapeseed oil to length of hair and coconut oil, eucalyptus oil and tea tree oil to scalp only. Washing in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie Quinoa #1 Hair Cream and Sealed up with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

Mixed Garden Oil with my dc...

Oil rinsed with sunflower and WEN Lavender oils...

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp...

Hair is happeh now.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 21, 2011)

AM: co-wash pre-oiled hair & detangle, apply Parachute coconut oil and Miss Jessie's Butter Cream. Braid hair before going to pool

PM: Oil rinse hair with rice bran/tea tree/mustard oils. Apply Parachute coconut oil to edges and ends.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 21, 2011)

Mixed up henna/amla/maka paste with coconut water, egg and home made ayurvedic oil (castor, coconut, mustard and sesame oils infused with brahmi, fenugreek, henna, hibiscus and maka).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2011)

Oiled Up with Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Exlir


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 21, 2011)

I used Hydratherma Naturals oil to seal up.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

Oil rinsed with sunflower, castor & WEN Lavender oils. One more use of the WEN and it'll be gone. I can't wait, I loathe how it smells.

Used the last of my beloved Isha today  and sealed with enso Serum.

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 22, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while. I have still been using oils but stopped greasing my scalp with them since it is too dang hot here. Instead, I've keep up with using my oil mix for pre-poos and sealing and have recently fallen for QB's Aethiopika butter which has rice bran oil in it (my new fave oil.)
I used some of that butter last night when cornrowing my hair for a braid-out today and it turned out very soft.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sealed this morning with Qhemet's serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2011)

Oiled Up with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.

Shay72  Should I buy the QB Moringa Softening Serum?erplexed  I'm torn.
Do I need it?  

I have the EN Marshmallow & Moss Serum and the DB Exlir + a ton of other oils.

What do you think?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 22, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oiled Up with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.
> 
> @Shay72  Should I buy the QB Moringa Softening Serum?erplexed  I'm torn.
> Do I need it?
> ...



I was about to ask Shay about the serum, too. I haven't used it in a very long time. Joint is pricey!! erplexed I still haven't decided if I'll get any Qhemet. 

Anyway, I used some HTN Lotion and sealed with the oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2011)

@Brownie518 She responded in the U1 B1 and said she could 'take it or leave it' and that it would not be a Repurchase.

Nuff said. I won't be buying. 

Besides, I have EN Marshmallow & Moss Serum. DB Pumpkin Exlir, DB Oils and a ton of other Oils.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

FINALLY used up that stinkin' WEN Lavender. Good riddance. Ugh!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 22, 2011)

Just did a scalp massage with my sulfur mix. Yum.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oops,
IDareT'sHair &  Brownie518
I couldn't remember which thread had the question. I do love Shea Moisture's Restorative Elixir and need to try DB's Pumpkin Seed one since I do have it. Is there a difference bw elixirs and serums?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh yeah I like the Enso one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Oops,
> @IDareT'sHair & @Brownie518
> I couldn't remember which thread had the question. I do love Shea Moisture's Restorative Elixir and need to try DB's Pumpkin Seed one since I do have it. *Is there a difference bw elixirs and serums?*


 
Shay72  IMO  They are both about the same consistency thick. 

But, the SM Restorative _Exlir_ reminds me of DB _Oils_ (i.e. Peach, Apricot, Cherry, Watermelon) and are in a similar Spritz-Like Bottle and about the same weight adding the same type of Sheen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2011)

Getting ready to Steam with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in Wild Strawberry.  Will Slap some Pure Jojoba underneath it.

Will also use Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave in.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just heated some coconut oil, apricot kernel, grapeseed and Castor oil to "soak" my hair in before I braid it. Adding a little mango Shea butter as well.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 23, 2011)

Oiled hair with home made ayurvedic oil (castor, coconut, mustard and sesame oils infused with brahmi, fenugreek, henna, hibiscus and maka) an hour before co-wash. After co-wash, oiled edges and ends with coconut oil and braided to dry.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Mixed Nourish oil with my dc...

Oil rinsed with a mix of coconut and rice bran oils...

Massaged Elixer into my scalp...


W00t-w00t!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2011)

Tonight Used:

Pequi Oil
Black Cumin Seed Oil
Jojoba Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2011)

Today:

Spritzed  Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed
Moisturized Enso Naturals Blue Malva Anti Breakage Lotion
Sealed with Black Cumin Seed

@tiffers did you get your Claudie? I got my 1st order today.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 24, 2011)

oil rinse with maka infused rice bran oil. apply coconut oil to edges and ends


----------



## tiffers (Aug 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I'm jealous. My order was just shipped off today. *whines*

You gotta use some Claudie today cuz I'm gonna live viacariously through you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2011)

tiffers 

Okay.....I did use some Claudie Quinoa Coffee Hair Creme #1 in Hello Sugar.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 24, 2011)

oooh, I have some Quinoa Creme on the way. #daydreaming


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2011)

tiffers  The Jamaican Punch smells good.  I can't make out the other scent I got in Ends Insurance.  But it smells Vanilla-y.

I wanted that one Buttercreme/Brown Sugar smelling stuff, but I guess that fragrance wasn't exactly "Buttercreme" because what I got today doesn't smell like that other stuff. (And I didn't know the name).  

Welp.erplexed  Hopefully, after her Site is Up & Runnin' I can get a better look at all the Scents.


----------



## An_gell (Aug 24, 2011)

Water rinsed last night, and sealed in the moisture with Qhemet's AOHC.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I can't wait to get my stuff and smell everything. 

How many days did the package take to get to you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2011)

tiffers 2 days.  I still got that other one coming.  I don't think I specified any scents tho'.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 25, 2011)

Mixed rice bran oil with my dc...

Oil rinsed with a mix of rice bran and coconut oils...

Mixed Nourish into my leave-ins...

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp...

*iz happeh*


----------



## billyne (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi everybody..I have been following this challenge since day one (i joined it in my head.lol) and let me tell you, my hair has improved DRASTICALLY! I think using more oils is helping me retain length, and it feels so much better. Its amazing how just taking a few extra minutes to slap some oil on my naps daily has done.  has anybody else noticed a difference?


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 25, 2011)

used Pantene oil moisturizer and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 25, 2011)

pre-poo with warm coconut oil
shampoo
condition & detangle with shower comb
acv diluted in ayurvedic tea final rinse
apply coconut oil to edges and ends
braid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2011)

billyne said:


> *Hi everybody..I have been following this challenge since day one (i joined it in my head.lol)* and let me tell you, my hair has improved DRASTICALLY! I think using more oils is helping me retain length, and it feels so much better. Its amazing how just taking a few extra minutes to slap some oil on my naps daily has done.  has anybody else noticed a difference?


 
@billyne Chile...You might as well make it Official! Glad to have you.

We'll be Starting a New One Sept 1st - Dec 31st. I'll add you to the list.

And yes, I have seen a Difference since I've been doing the Hots, Sealing etc...My ends look alot better and overall Shine & Manageability. 

Stay with it.  What Oils are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2011)

Moisturized with Pura Body Naturals Murmuru Lotion.  Sealed it Up with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have my hair soaked in CoCasta, hemp, and mustard seed oils. I'll be washing later on. 

IDareT'sHair - how is that Murumuru lotion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I have my hair soaked in CoCasta, hemp, and mustard seed oils. I'll be washing later on.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - *how is that Murumuru lotion?*


 
@Brownie518 It's very light. 

I think the Sapote one got the 'best' reviews between the two on all the YT reviews I watched.

But it's nice & light.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2011)

Moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, applied sulfur oil to scalp, and sealed ends with castor oil.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

Mixed rice bran with my dc...

Oil rinsed with castor and rice bran oils...

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2011)

Moisturized with Pura Body Naturals Murumumu Milk will seal up with DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 26, 2011)

Did an overnight hot with my hemp mix and will be oil rinsing with EVOO later.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 26, 2011)

oiled scalp and hair with warm coconut oil. will co-wash later.

co-washed and detangled with shower comb. applied castor oil to edges and ends and distributed oil throughout hair with denman brush. braid hair to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2011)

Slapped some Pure Jojoba Oil under my Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment. Used Pequi Oil with my Leave-In and Sealed errthang up with DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir.  I was tellin' the Ladies in U1 B1 DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir smells like a Freshly Baked Pumpkin Pie on a Crisp Autumn Day.


----------



## Lita (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm still oiling & sealing on the regular...I hope EVERY-ONE is having great hair success...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

Didn't do much to my hair today. Sealed with Nourish Oil and massaged Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2011)

Lita said:


> I'm still oiling & sealing on the regular...I hope EVERY-ONE is having great hair success...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita  Lawd Chile....Where the Debil You Been?:welcome3:Back!!!!!  We missed You!


----------



## Bublin (Aug 27, 2011)

Oiled my hair and scalp with Hempseed then went all over again with Castor Oil.  Tied my (no extensions) braids down and my hair is soft and silky.

I don't need to wash my hair but i am dying to try out an oil rinse with my Hempseed.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 27, 2011)

I did an overnight prepoo with EVOO. I applied the oil to the length of my hair and not my scalp. 

I liked the results and will continue to experiment with applying the oil to the length of my hair only and allow the shower cap & bonnet to produce the natural oil from my scalp....similar to the greenhouse effect


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 27, 2011)

Did an overnight pre-poo with grapeseed oil, only to the length of my hair. 

This morning warmed and applied mix of coconut oil, lavender, eucalyptus, and vitamin e to my scalp only.

Finished up with a little vitamin e oil to the length of my hair. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## billyne (Aug 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @billyne Chile...You might as well make it Official! Glad to have you.
> 
> We'll be Starting a New One Sept 1st - Dec 31st. I'll add you to the list.
> 
> ...



i'm using evco and jbco..my stash isn't as big as most of you guys..lol

i prepood with my coconut oil last night. today i'll detangle..deep condish on dry hair w/mixed chicks deep conditioner, shampoo w/joico and condish again with joico moisture balm. then i will oil with jbco. i just got 25 lbs of shea butter to sell @ work so i'm going to slather some of that on too.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 27, 2011)

Just came back to say I just felt my hair after applying vitamin e oil for couple hours, and my hair feels soft and smooth. 

I attached pics the vitamin e oil i'm using.

Here are some of the ingredients: Sunflower oil, safflower oil, rice bran oil, sweet almond oil, apricot oil, avocado oil, wheat germ oil... yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2011)

againstallodds Thanks for Posting the Oil.  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 28, 2011)

my hair is pre-oiled with castor/coconut/mustard/sesame oils infused with ayurvedic herbs. I mixed up a paste of 50/50 henna/amla with aloe vera juice to apply after the dye release.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Been sealing in the morning with Qhem's serum and at night with my ceramide mix. Also been oil my scalp nightly with Claudie's Elixir.



Posted this in the wrong thread initially...


----------



## Ltown (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey oil ladies!  I been mia, but just lazy on posting because i'm still using my oils, enso serum, mixture of jojoba oil, thyme, lavendar, peppermint, rosemary, cedarwood and sulfur for growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Ladies....Good Morning!  Moisturized with Pura Body Naturals Murmuru Lotion and Sealed it Down with Darcy's Pumpkin


----------



## choctaw (Aug 28, 2011)

Washed out my henna paste and applied conditioner and castor oil to edges and ends, brushed with denman and braided hair.

My big jar of ayurvedic herbs infused in blend of oils is nearing the end. I mixed up another large jar with 2 boxes of maka powder, a bottle of sesame oil, 1/2 bottle vitamin E oil, bottle of Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil and topped jar off with Bertolli Extra Virgin olive. It is sitting on the lanai in the sun and will join the rotation in a couple of months.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 28, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Washed out my henna paste and applied conditioner and castor oil to edges and ends, brushed with denman and braided hair.
> 
> My big jar of ayurvedic herbs infused in blend of oils is nearing the end. I mixed up another large jar with 2 boxes of maka powder, a bottle of sesame oil, 1/2 bottle vitamin E oil, bottle of Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil and topped jar off with Bertolli Extra Virgin olive. It is sitting on the lanai in the sun and will join the rotation in a couple of months.



choctaw, when are you going to start your own line, you are mixtress for real


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 28, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> againstallodds Thanks for Posting the Oil.  Sounds wonderful.



My pleasure!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 29, 2011)

Ltown said:


> choctaw, when are you going to start your own line, you are mixtress for real



Ltown, thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  Lawd Chile....Where the Debil You Been?:welcome3:Back!!!!!  We missed You!



IDareT'sHair...Hi! I have missed you guys too...
.
*I havent been on line in a while..I had a deth in my family & my DSL went out..

I still Wash/Dc my hair once-twice a week & I spritz it with spring water daily/Still oil & seal on regular...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I miss Lita and all her Oil Concoctions.
> 
> I wonder where she is?




Yes,I'm still doing oil concoctions...lol I Love Mixing things up....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just placed a small order at: From Nature With Love.  They have alot of items for 50% off.
> 
> I got:  Black Cumin Seed Oil and Pequi Oil.
> 
> Lita I blame for me buying that Black Cumin Seed and I've been reading alot on Pequi.



IDareT'sHair....I'm an oil JUNKIE...lol WELCOME TO THE OTHER SIDE...lol




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

Lita I am sooooo happy you're back.  Don't be disappearing.  So sorry for your Loss tho'.  I was just in U1 B1 and someone bought Plum Oil.  I put myself on a Self-Imposed Oil Restriction until 2012.


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2011)

Got my Pumpkin oil today. I ordered from From NWL and I also ordered from MRH to see if there was a difference. The first one has no smell at all. 

Will be trying something new today after my henna - a HOT then cowash and DC.


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita I am sooooo happy you're back.  Don't be disappearing.  So sorry for your Loss tho'.  I was just in U1 B1 and someone bought Plum Oil.  I put myself on a Self-Imposed Oil Restriction until 2012.



IDareT'sHair...Thank you...I'm glad to be back....

*Nonthing is wrong with restriction's...Especially when you see how much money you spent...I scaled back too...$$$$


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

Lita I had been on a little Oil Binge. smh.  I got several from Darcy's Botanicals i.e. Watermelon, Cherry, Peach & Pumpkin.  I got that Pequi and some Black Cumin Seed.  I got some Argan from Israel (but I think it's commercial grade).  I got a coupla' growth aides 1 from Tiiva and 1 from Camille Rose.  I have bought way too many oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers I coulda' told you Wheat Germ Stank!   Talmbout Raccoon Carcass. You a Mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

Lita and the Sapote Oil and Loc Oil from the Purabody Naturals Sale.  But that was JerriBlank Fault......


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita I had been on a little Oil Binge. smh.  I got several from Darcy's Botanicals i.e. Watermelon, Cherry, Peach & Pumpkin.  I got that Pequi and some Black Cumin Seed.  I got some Argan from Israel (but I think it's commercial grade).  I got a coupla' growth aides 1 from Tiiva and 1 from Camille Rose.  I have bought way too many oils.



IDareT'sHair...From Darcy's the pumpkin is a great sealent/The peach i like better on my feet then in my hair....Watermelon worked best on my elbows...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

Lita  Lawd Lita!  Thanks for giving me the DB Break down on Body Parts.  I'm on my 2nd Bottle of the Pumpkin Seed.  Fab had given me one a while back and then I purchased one  I Lurve the Cherry


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair LMAOOO!!! You leave me alone and let me pout and complain in peace! 

It's your fault I bought it. You didn't warn me, this is all on you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers  Hmp.  Don't Blame me.  I saw you tryna' Get Your Ceramides On.  I don't even think I ever mentioned no durn WhGO.  I knew that stuff was Funk'A.  I was anxious to use it up.  I Slapped it underneath condiitoners to hasten it's departure up & outta my Stash.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

That's what I'm doing now, trying to use it the hell up ASAP. 

I just can't seal with it, though. Lawd, I can't imagine baggying with this mess.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh! I got my Claudie stuff in the mail today! 

A rundown on the scents:

Ambrosia, Jamaican Paradise, Pearberry, Mango & Coconut, Strawberries & Champagne, Hello Sugar = 

Pineapple, Mango Kiwi, Hibiscus & Acai = 

Vanilla Lace = Meh.  I'm not too big a fan of vanilla, so IDK what provoked me to get this scent.  But for anyone who's a fan of vanilla, this smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers I haven't gotten mine yet.  I don't 'dabble' with too many of her scents. Jasmine has me spoiled.  Anyway, She said she plans to ship mine by Wednesday (2nd order) I only had like 3 things: Complete Protein, Kupanga Conditioner and Avocado Intense.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Some of this stuff really surprised me, it smells reallyreallyreally yummy! 

Imma use the Avocado conditioner today and can't wait!

I wonder if the Complete Protein will be as good to you as SSI Okra Reconstructor. You gotta give me a review when you try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers  The Regular Protein is very nice & light.  I got a 16 ounce Jar of that her last "Sale".  Very nice. Brownie518 and Shay72 got me on that.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 29, 2011)

I did a prepoo earlier with a mix of amla, brahmi, mustard seed, and hemp. It stank but my hair feels good. 

Lita - Welcome back!!! We missed you! Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Lita (Aug 30, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I did a prepoo earlier with a mix of amla, brahmi, mustard seed, and hemp. It stank but my hair feels good.
> 
> Lita - Welcome back!!! We missed you! Sorry for your loss...



Brownie...Hi! Thank you,I missed you guys too...

*The stank stuff seems to work the best....lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

Does hempseed smell as horrible as wheat germ oil? I'm traumatized. *shudders*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffers  Hemp Seed smells a little skrong, but the Shine is Blingalicously Amazing.  And the smell doesn't last.  It's Wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

Wash Day.  Oiled Up with Pequi Oil & Pure Jasmine Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair It's not as bad as WGO, right? Right?! *panics* It CAN'T be as bad as WGO. Nothing can. I refuse to believe. *takes a deep breath*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

@tiffers It's "Grassey" Like a Freshly Mowed Lawn....... You'll like it.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Okay, grassy, I can deal with. That's what I thought WGO would smell like.

Little did I know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

@tiffers Nah...WhGO Stank. Period. Hempseed smells like grass. _*cough cough* _Get it? Hemp..... Grass.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 30, 2011)

I sealed today with Pura Loc Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

Brownie518  You Likin' that Loc Oil Ain't You Ms. B?  Can't wait to try mine.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sealed 2x yesterday with my ceramide mix. I will be steaming with this oil later and that will be the end of it. Trying to decide if I will make another mix or try the oils separately so I know how I like them individually.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't been updating because I revamped my regi. I no longer need to prepoo but after thinking about it, I am going to take the AVG/oil combo and put on my hair after washing and sit under my steamer for 15/20 minutes. I have heard the steamer works great with oil based products and I think this may be all the conditioning I need.

Don't know if I will be able to do it this weekend because I want to henna but will definitely be updating in the next few weeks. 

Still oiling my scalp with my oil blend. Not scalp massaging as much as I like to because my hairs in twists. And I found out that I love the oil rinse but I need to pick and choose when I do it based on what style I want to wear.

Overall everyone of these (Hots, prepoos, oil rinses, scalp oiling and sealing) are winners for me.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Oil rinsed with a stinky mix of WGO and rice bran, then massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade = 

Has anyone else tried it?  :heart2:


----------



## choctaw (Sep 30, 2011)

oil rinse 
oil: Dabur vatika
conditioner 1: mane n tail diluted with water & lecithin
conditioner 2 : Joico Body Luxe , detangle with shower comb
Leave-in: castor, rosewater, Hawaiian silky
edges & ends: kesavardhini & mustard oils
distribute leave-in & oils with denman brush
braid to dry


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 30, 2011)

Prepooing with sweet almond and  hemp oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2011)

Massaged in Grow My Hair ButtersNBars


----------



## Ltown (Sep 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in Grow My Hair ButtersNBars



IDareT'sHair, is that super creamy or firm,  compare to claudie or enso?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2011)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, is that super creamy or firm, compare to claudie or enso?


 
@Ltown It's a Soft Butter. It's nice. Not Creamy. Buttery.  But Soft.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown It's a Soft Butter. It's nice. Not Creamy. Buttery.  But Soft.



IdareT'Hair,  um i may need to try this out as a future replacement.  Enso imo is like that. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2011)

Ltown 

It reminds me alot of Komaza Scalp Conditioner (if you've tried that).  It smells like it too.  Kinda Pepperminty and a Soft Butter.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2011)

Bought some wheat germ oil from Vitamin Shoppe. That's some stinky stuff :lol;

Mixed it with jojoba oil, sunflower oil, flax seed oil, vitamin E and coconut oil for a mix for my hair. I applied it to my wet hair before I twisted it up. I'm hoping it will work out nicely and not turn out too greasy.


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 27, 2011)

Doing a treatment tonight. I am trying a new oil, Almond oil (I think that's what it is, I don't have it in front of me)

Any updates?


----------



## Lita (Oct 30, 2011)

Used Christine Gant (Mixed Greens) on my scalp/Enso (Hair milk on length)/Sealed with poppie-seed oil...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 14, 2011)

How does one see the product list or purchase?

The fotki is no longer active?



tiffers said:


> You can see her products here:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/
> 
> ...


----------



## prettyhair73 (Nov 17, 2011)

I been using my glycerine, jojoba, almond, castor oil and lemon essential oil mix on my hair in addition to my coconut and shea butter mixes.


----------

